# Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten​*
In den uns vorliegenden Verordnungsentwürfen zur Unterschutzstellung der acht gemeldeten FFH-Gebiete als Naturschutzgebiete in der deutschen AWZ von Nord- und Ostsee, Stand 20.01.2016, wird die Freizeitfischerei explizit verboten.

Unter dem § 4 wird Folgendes für Verordnung über die Festsetzung der Naturschutzgebiete 
„Borkum Riffgrund“ (NSGBRgV), „Doggerbank“ (NSGDgbV), *„Fehmarnbelt“* (NSGFmbV), „Pommersche Bucht – Rönnebank“ (NSGPBRV), und „Sylter Außenriff – Östliche Deutsche Bucht“ (NSGSylV) aufgelistet:


> § 4
> 
> *Verbote*
> 
> ...



*Meine Meinung*

 Auch wenn man davon ausgehen kann, dass der DAFV im Verteiler der Informationen mit drin ist, gehe ich persönlich davon aus, dass in der augenblicklichen Situation der Zersplitterung hier keine für Angler oder das Angeln zielführende Arbeit stattfinden kann..

Denn wenn so viele Ehrenamtler und nun auch schon Hauptamtler, welche da wenigstens noch etwas Ahnung und Beziehungen hatte, beim DAFV davon rennen, wer solls dann machen? 

Bis jetzt haben wir jedenfalls weder gehört, dass sich der DAFV eingeschaltet hätte, noch dass er die betroffenen Landesverbände informiert oder seine Hilfe angeboten hätte.

Hoffen wir das Beste, dass da dennoch was kam oder noch kommt...

Aber hoffen und harren...(man kennt das Sprichwort..)....

Ob und wer hier die Angler also gegen solche Anwürfe und Entwürfe verteidigen soll, wird also weiterhin offen bleiben.

Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan sollte damit übrigens Erfahrung haben. 
Das versuchte der damalige Umweltminister Trittin am Ende seiner Amtszeit auch schon mal durchzudrücken. 

Damals hatten es Peter Mohnert vom VDSF und Frau Dr. (damals noch im Bundestag)  immerhin geschafft, das pauschale Angelverbot nochmals abzuwenden.

Ob das mit dem heutigen, zersplitternden und sich auflösenden DAFV nochmals möglich ist, das zu verhindern, das wird sich zeigen...

Siehe dazu auch das Standing des DAFV bei Behörden und Ministerien:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311350

Habe auf jeden Fall mal die Landesverbände informiert:


> Ich gehe ja nicht davon aus, dass mit der fortschreitenden Zersplitterung des DAFV und davonlaufenden Personals, dieser überhaupt etwas von diesen Dingen hier mitbekommen hat.
> 
> Oder wenn, dass der DAFV dann zielführend etwas Positives für Angler und das Angeln hier erreichen kann – obwohl natürlich DRINGEND Handlungsbedarf wäre.
> 
> ...



*Ergänzung *

Sodele, nachdem der DAFV wie üblich wieder ewig geschlafen und das alles um die FFH/NSG-Geschichte scheinbar hier erst nach unserer Veröffentlichung überhaupt mitbekommen hat (obwohl denen das Schreiben auch schon seit 20.01. vorlag)  während der DFV schon klar und deutlich reagiert hat, sind die vom DAFV nun auch in die Puschen gekommen (11.02.2016):
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...naturschutzgebieten-der-dafv-bezieht-stellung

*Ausdrücklich zu loben:*
Wenigstens fallen sie diesmal nicht, wie eigentlich DAFV-üblich, den Anglern in den Rücken, sondern beziehen klar Stellung gegen das geplante Verbot.

Von den ebenfalls vom Bundesministerium angeschriebenen Landesverbänden (LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm) kam dazu noch keinerlei Meldung, ausser eben der Kitesurfergeschichte vom GF des LSFV-SH im Forum des LSFV-SH (siehe:http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...tfischerei-im-Fehmarnbelt&p=373274#post373274).

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## angler1996 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...0?centerY=6015805.799?scale=500000?layers=515


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Da weisste dann Bescheid.............


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Das Verbot der Freizeitfischerei ist ein direktes Ergebnis aus:

_(1) Vorbehaltlich des §5 sind verboten:_

_1. alle Handlungen zum Zweck der Erforschung und *Ausbeutung, Erhaltung und Bewirtschaftung der lebenden und nicht lebenden natürlichen Ressourcen* der Gewässer über dem Meeresboden_

 Wenn dieser Absatz unverändert Bestand hat, geht auf den betreffenden Gebieten gar nichts mehr, und zwar nicht nur für die Angler.

 Aus meiner Sicht sind alle FFH-Gebiete absehbar für Angler, Jäger, Fischer und Landwirte verloren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan sollte damit übrigens Erfahrung haben. 
Das versuchte der damalige Umweltminister Trittin am Ende seiner Amtszeit auch schon mal durchzudrücken. 

Damals hatte Peter Mohnert vom VDSF und Frau Dr. (damals noch im Bundestag) es immerhin geschafft, das pauschale Angelverbot nochmals abzuwenden.

Ob das mit dem heutigen, zersplitternden und sich auflösenden DAFV nochmals möglich ist, das zu verhindern, das wird sich zeigen...


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht sind alle FFH-Gebiete absehbar für Angler, Jäger, Fischer und Landwirte verloren.


 

Alles wird so bleiben wie bisher,für euch Angler wird sich nix ändern............





























Irgendwann wird auch der letzt Wach und merkt wo die Reise hingeht, ob man dahin will oder nicht.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ich sehe das mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge.

Sicherlich ist es aus unserer Sicht nicht erfreulich, wenn große Gebiete plötzlich für unsere Nutzung ausfallen. Gar keine Frage.

Aber es ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass die Natur eines Schutzes bedarf und wo sie einfach sie selbst sein kann und darf. Wer schon mal die Kernzonen eines Nationalparks besucht hat, kann das (vielleicht) verstehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Noch ein kurzer Kommentar zur von Thomas oft zitierten "Schützermafia": 

 Die Naturschutzverbände können allein außer Meinungsmache nicht viel bewegen, außer vielleicht ein paar Gewässer aufzukaufen. Darum sehe ich die viel größere Gefhr von den Leuten ausgehen, die in Brüssel, Berlin und sonstwo in Entscheiderpositionen sitzen. Von denen stammt letztendlich FFH und die daraus resultierende Idee, den Mensch zum Feind zu machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Habe auf jeden Fall mal die Landesverbände informiert:


> Ich gehe ja nicht davon aus, dass mit der fortschreitenden Zersplitterung des DAFV und davonlaufenden Personals, dieser überhaupt etwas von diesen Dingen hier mitbekommen hat.
> 
> Oder wenn, dass der DAFV dann zielführend etwas Positives für Angler und das Angeln hier erreichen kann – obwohl natürlich DRINGEND Handlungsbedarf wäre.
> 
> ...


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Noch ein kurzer Kommentar zur von Thomas oft zitierten "Schützermafia":
> 
> Die Naturschutzverbände können allein außer Meinungsmache nicht viel bewegen, außer vielleicht ein paar Gewässer aufzukaufen. Darum sehe ich die viel größere Gefhr von den Leuten ausgehen, die in Brüssel, Berlin und sonstwo in Entscheiderpositionen sitzen. Von denen stammt letztendlich FFH und die daraus resultierende Idee, den Mensch zum Feind zu machen.


 
Also die Leute die noch in Nabu Petra Bund..... und co.tätig sind..... neben ihrer tätigkeit in Brüssel Berlin und co???

Ziel: ist und bleibt Angeln Jagd Naturnutzung Viehhaltung etc.gegen null zu stellen,auch wenn das nicht von heute auf morgen usw. aber es ist so geplant.


----------



## raubangler (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ausgangslage ist immer noch das Ergebnis der Superstudie, die besagt, dass Angler so viel fangen, wie Berufsfischer.
Aus dieser Sicht macht ein Verbot Sinn.

Diese Superstudie wurde auch nicht von Naturschützern beauftragt und erstellt, sondern von Freunden der Berufsfischer.

Erstellt wurde diese Studie mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Peta und NABU.
Quatsch, natürlich nicht.
Erstellt wurde diese Studie mit freundlicher Unterstützung diverser Bootsangler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Sorry, aber das ist so nicht richtig, denn unter Trittin, der das gleiche wollte, gabs die Studie noch lange nicht.
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan sollte damit übrigens Erfahrung haben.
> Das versuchte der damalige Umweltminister Trittin am Ende seiner Amtszeit auch schon mal durchzudrücken.
> 
> Damals hatten es Peter Mohnert vom VDSF und Frau Dr. (damals noch im Bundestag)  immerhin geschafft, das pauschale Angelverbot nochmals abzuwenden.
> ...


----------



## raubangler (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist so nicht richtig, denn unter Trittin, der das gleiche wollte, gabs die Studie noch lange nicht.
> Siehe:



Aber jetzt gibt es (Dank dieser Studie) keine Gegenargumente mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die Studie selber wurde schon angezweifelt und die Argumente gegen ein pauschales Angelverbot gibts immer..

Wenn natürlich Verbände meinen, dass man nicht kämpfen müsse und die Hände in den Schoss legen, DANN haben Angler und das Angeln wieder verspielt.

Und darum gehts hier, nicht um die Studie.


----------



## GeorgeB (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich sehe das mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge.
> 
> Sicherlich ist es aus unserer Sicht nicht erfreulich, wenn große Gebiete plötzlich für unsere Nutzung ausfallen. Gar keine Frage.
> 
> Aber es ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass die Natur eines Schutzes bedarf und wo sie einfach sie selbst sein kann und darf. Wer schon mal die Kernzonen eines Nationalparks besucht hat, kann das (vielleicht) verstehen.



Man kann Gebiete ausweisen, die nicht mehr kommerziell genutzt werden dürfen. Schleppnetzfischerei, Ablagerung von Bodenaushub, etc. Man kann dort auch die Freizeitfischerei auf z.B. eine Rute begrenzen. Aber ein generelles Verbot des Freizeitfischens in derart riesigen Gebieten betrachte ich als einen Akt, wie er asozialer nicht sein kann. (Polit-)Bonzen und Funktionäre sperren das Volk aus weiten Teilen des eigenen Landes aus, während sie selber einem vermeintlich guten Zweck dienende Urlaube im weit entfernten Ausland verbringen. Am besten noch auf Kosten des Staates oder einer Spendenorganisation. 

Ziemlich ekelhaftes Verhalten, um es maßvoll auszudrücken. Ekelhafter noch sind die Mitläufer, die solche Dinge unterstützen und ihren weniger gut betuchten Landsleuten damit eins rein würgen, sich selber aber auf ein hohes moralisches Ross setzen. Ohne etwas dafür tun zu müssen, oder etwas zu vermissen. Um sich danach auf eine Kreuzfahrt zu begeben. Eine der größten Umweltsauereien, die man in seiner Freizeit überhaupt anstellen kann. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn diese Dreckschleudern solche Gebiete weiterhin durchkreuzen dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Wenn ich Dein Posting so lese, bin ich wenigstens nicht der Einzigste, der von sowas Blutdruck kriegt ;-)

Nur die Schlaftabletten- und Rentnertruppe im DAFV, die pennen wohl wieder gut dank Blutdrucktabletten.........

Ich hoffe, ich muss das widerrufen, weil die doch mal was wirksam unternehmen..

Befürchte aber:
Nö, eher nicht...


----------



## kati48268 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Aber ein generelles Verbot des Freizeitfischens in derart riesigen Gebieten betrachte ich als einen Akt, wie er asozialer nicht sein kann.


Hervorragend formuliert! #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Wen interessiert der Fehmarnbelt? Ich angle in der Kieler Bucht...

Forellenseen sind auch nicht mein Ding, Karpfen (C & R) nicht mein Thema, Aale sind glitschig und beim NSG "Kleiner Binnensee" weiß ich nicht einmal wo das ist! Also interessieren mich die Verbote nicht....

Mal im ernst- warum sollte das einen Verband interessieren? Das sind Naturschützer, die nicht angeln! Die haben eine (in deren Augen repräsentative) Funktion, etwas positives (Naturschutzverband) in der Vita und verdienen damit (teilweise) ihr Geld. Die Angler zahlen das alles, ob die Verbände schlafen oder kämpfen. Also nehme ich als Verband den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes und bleibe in meiner persönlichen Komfortzone mit entsprechender Wohlfühlatmosphäre. Alles in Butter...

Eigh, und das Lügenboard... dem Thomas F. glaubt man eh nicht. Alles Lügen! Nur die Verbände kennen die Wahrheit. 

Wo sind eigentlich meine Betablocker????


----------



## Ulli3D (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Den Unfug, der dahinter steckt, erkennt man am einfachsten am Beispiel des Fehmarnbelt. Wenn man sich da das Schutzgebiet anschaut, das ist ein Wasserstreifen inmitten der Ostsee, Kutterfahrt von Fehmarn aus, nach einer Stunde Angeln ins Wasser, 2 Stunden später, angeln raus und eine Stunde später Angeln wieder rein, OK, Angeln rein und Angeln raus erfolgt wesentlich öfter in den erlaubten Zonen aber ich frage mich, was will man da schützen???

Hier noch mal die Karte:

http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...3?centerY=6021642.519?scale=750000?layers=515


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Das der bereich um tonne 5 Ulli,da wo die Dorsche stehen und "Laichen" und wo viele Anglerboote rumschippern.


Wenn man die Karte mal vergrößert und so sieht wieviele FFH es gibt und wo die zum teil liegen (typische Angelbereiche).....jute Nacht wenn das kommt.

Die halbe Flensburger Fjörde ist ja schon ein FFH....etc.usw.Kappeln und Schlei vor Kiel.....etc. ^^ 

Mefo Brandung..... vom Ufer vom Boot BB...ist dann alles vorbei wenn das FFH bis zum Ufer reicht.


----------



## Eisbär14 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Na das kann ja lustig werden, sollte das kommen können wir auf der Insel auch dicht machen und wer kauft dann noch Angelgerät.
Normalerweise müsste man dann auch die Geräteindustrie mit ins Boot holen um der Sache entgegenzuwirken.
Die sollten doch ein größeres Interesse daran haben ihren Umsatz nicht zu verlieren.
Das schreit nach jeder Menge Blutdruckpillen oder es...........#q ?!!!!!


----------



## GeorgeB (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Nicht, dass ich das auf der Karte falsch versanden habe: Da ist die gesamte Schlei enthalten, einschließlich der Gegend um die Mündung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Das schreit nach jeder Menge Blutdruckpillen oder es...........#q ?!!!!!


Ja, das mit dem Blutdruck ist so ne Sache - hab ich schon seit Jahren, ich schreibe, ich warne, mache meinen Job, um ihn wenigstens etwas unter Kontrolle zu kriegen...

Hätte schon lange jeder Angler in seinem Verein vernünftigere Vorstände wählen können, die dann vernünftigere Leute in die Landesverbände schicken, die dann hätten nen vernünftigen Bundesverband machen können..

Der dann vernünftig und zielführend gegen eine solche anglerfeindliche Sc..... vorgehen könnte...

Leider hat das die ganzen Jahre die Angler nicht interessiert, war ja noch nicht so schlimm..

Nun heisst es eben lernen durch Schmerzen..........

Hoffentlich ziehen die Angler in den Vereinen und Verbänden wenigstens jetzt die Konsequenzen und hauen die ganzen Leute raus, die uns das eingebrockt haben...

Um überhaupt noch ne Chance zu haben.....

Ich denke aber, das ich eher stärkere Bllutdruckpillen brauchen werde, das wird micht das letzte sein (man denke an Nachtangelverbote Weser, Angelverbot für Salmoniden und was da noch momentan von der spendensammelnden Schützermafia, Behörden und Ministerien alles geplant wird)...

Und das Angler das alles mit den real existierenden Landes- und Bundesverbänden ungeschoren überstehen?

Weiterträumen...


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich das auf der Karte falsch versanden habe: Da ist die gesamte Schlei enthalten, einschließlich der Gegend um die Mündung?


 
Alles was unter FFH steht kann diesem neuen Regeln zum Opfer fallen und wenn die das dann an der Küste durchkriegen sollten ist danach das Inland dran,nicht das es hier keine FFH's und NSG's mit zb.Zone 3 einstufung (komplettes betretungsverbot) gibt.


----------



## raubangler (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Zumindest kann es bei Tonne 5 im Fahrwasser kein Befahrensverbot geben.

Aber für Modellboote kommt das bestimmt......
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2168599&postcount=21


----------



## Honeyball (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Leute, seht zu, dass ihr dieses Jahr nochmal richtig fett Heringe angelt. Nächstes Jahr wird das vorbei sein.
...und die Angeltouristen fahren halt die paar Kilometer weiter nach Dänemark :m

Ja wo sind denn jetzt all die Großmäuler, die mich vor 2-3 Jahren noch alle blöd angemacht haben, als ich behauptet habe, das Angeln in Deutschland geht den Bach runter, weil die Verbände nichts dafür tun? |bigeyes
Hauptsache ihr kriecht weiterhin euren Verbandsoberen in den Allerwertesten und lästert in euren eigenen Foren über das AB.
Das ist nicht nur Sache des DAFV, da sind auch die Landesverbände der Ostseeanrainer in S-H und MVP dringend gefragt. Aber wäre es in deren Sinn, was für Angler und das Angeln zu tun, hätten die ja schon längst auch in anderen Bereichen Aktivitäten an den Tag gelegt. Negativbeispiele für deren Untätigkeit oder deren kontraproduktives Agieren haben wir hier im AB ja schon zu genüge gesammelt.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In den uns vorliegenden Verordnungsentwürfen zur Unterschutzstellung der acht gemeldeten FFH-Gebiete als Naturschutzgebiete in der deutschen AWZ von Nord- und Ostsee, Stand 20.01.2016, wird die Freizeitfischerei explizit verboten.



Thomas, gibt's den Text irgendwo in komplett zum nachlesen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Öffentlich weiss ich nicht, ich hab halt meine Quellen.
Wenn die Verbände (Land wie Bund) kompetent sind, sollten die das auch haben und Dir übermitteln können. 
DAFV oder LSFV-SH z. B...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Leute, seht zu, dass ihr dieses Jahr nochmal richtig fett Heringe angelt. Nächstes Jahr wird das vorbei sein.


 
 Hering ist eh nicht so mein Fisch und anglerisch gibt es interessantere Gewässer als die Schlei. Tonne 5 ist auch ganz schön weit weg. Also, was soll's... |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Mensch Thomas, das Thema ist doch ein alter Hut! Gibt doch schon eine freiwillige Vereinbarung zwischen dem LSFV SH und dem Ministerium aus dem Mittelalter...

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...tfischerei-im-Fehmarnbelt&p=373274#post373274

Also kann nichts passieren! Aktuelle Aktivitäten des Verbandes hier oben: der LSFV SH lehnt es im (damit ja sogar schriftlich...)Forum ab. Sauber, das nenne ich Leistung und Kampf... Wenn vor 20 Jahren nichts passiert ist, wird heute auch nichts mehr passieren.#q#q

Eventuell haben die Angler ja Glück und Frau Dr. schreibt einen Leserbrief! Oder wir haben Glück, dass sie keinen schreibt, weil der GF nicht mehr da ist...

Mein Eindruck ist, dass die das aktuelle Schreiben aus Januar 2016 vom zuständigen Ministerium nicht kennen! Also sehe ich schwarz für eine Stellungnahme innerhalb der vorgegebenen Frist... Ich glaube die Schützermafia wird da reagieren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass von den 78 Km Küstenlinie Fehmarns dann 200m für den Angler erhalten bleiben - also wie beim NSG Kleiner Binnensee - und der Verband und die organisierten Angler in SH das als Erfolg feiern werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mensch Thomas, das Thema ist doch ein alter Hut! Gibt doch schon eine freiwillige Vereinbarung zwischen dem LSFV SH und dem Ministerium aus dem Mittelalter...


Die vorliegenden  Dokumente sind vom *Bundesministerium* für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit , Referat N II 1 - Recht des Naturschutzes und der  Landschaftspflege.

Es ist also vollkommen irrelevant, was hier ein Spartenverbändchen (LSFV-SH) im Spartenverband (DAFV) auf Landesebene mal vor Urzeiten mit einer nicht mehr im Amt befindlichen Regierung ausgemauschelt hat..

Zudem sind das brandaktuelle, neueste Dokumente (versandt am 20. Januar 2016), also ist das auch vom Zeitpunkt her vollkommen wurscht, was die Honigmangelernährten im Norden in früheren Zeiten ausgemacht haben..

Bekommen haben das auch (laut Mailingliste) der DAFV (an die Berliner Mailadresse, daher weiss ich ja nicht ob das nach dem Weggang des GF da überhaupt zur Kenntnis genommen wurde), ebenso der LSFV-SH an seine Info-Adresse wie auch der LAV-MeckPomm.

So, dass die eigentlich wissen müssten, was da droht, sofern sie die Dokumente auch gelesen hätten.

Denn da das eine Sache des Bundes ist, haben die das auch im Land Schleswig Holstein oder MeckPomm so umzusetzen, wenn es so kommt wie es in den Verordnungsentwürfen steht, und das ist glasklar:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unter dem § 4 wird Folgendes für Verordnung über die Festsetzung der Naturschutzgebiete
> „Borkum Riffgrund“ (NSGBRgV), „Doggerbank“ (NSGDgbV), *„Fehmarnbelt“* (NSGFmbV), „Pommersche Bucht – Rönnebank“ (NSGPBRV), und „Sylter Außenriff – Östliche Deutsche Bucht“ (NSGSylV) aufgelistet:
> 
> 
> ...






*Und wer hier als Verband der organisierten Angelfischer (Bund oder Land) nicht sofort LAUTSTARK und ÖFFENTLICH protestiert, dass hier Angeln einfach als grundsätzlich schädlich in FFH und Naturschutzgebieten bezeichnet wird, der hat schlicht den Schuss nicht gehört und sollte besser einen Posten bei der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie suchen, statt weiter Angler und das Angeln im Stich zu lassen.

Es geht ja nicht NUR um die aktuell bezeichneten Gebiete, sondern darum, dass damit auch grundsätzlich Angeln als schädlich in solchen Gebieten dargestellt wird...

Dass das vielleicht nicht jeder Honigmangelernährte begreifen kann, ist mir klar.

Klar ist mir nur nicht, warum solche Leute dann in Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischer tätig sein dürfen
*








PS:
Die kompetente Antwort des GF aus dem LSFV-SH sollte man lesen (zur Erinnerung, die haben die Dokumente auch bekommen):
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...im-Fehmarnbelt&p=373274&viewfull=1#post373274


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Was da der GF meint, Kite-Surfer wären aktuell mit schuld daran, dass da jetzt ein Verbot der Freizeitfischerei mit drin steht, das begreife ich nicht, dazu reicht mein kleiner Verstand nicht aus......

Aber was weiss ich schon.......................


----------



## angler1996 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

was meint eigentlich der DFV zu dem Thema?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die sind ja erst mal grundsätzlich gegen Einschränkungen der Angler (was man ja leider weder vom DAFV noch von den ihn tragenden LV sagen kann).
So nehme ich das auch für diesen Fall an..

Kann aber nachfragen...


----------



## angler1996 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die sind ja erst mal grundsätzlich gegen Einschränkungen der Angler (was man ja leider weder vom DAFV noch von den ihn tragenden LV sagen kann).
> So nehme ich das auch für diesen Fall an..
> 
> Kann aber nachfragen...



 letzteres ist eine gute Idee|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



angler1996 schrieb:


> letzteres ist eine gute Idee|wavey:


Guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312256


----------



## Hezaru (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ist ja irre was für Riesenflächen in der bfn-Karte bunt sind|bigeyes
Die neuen deutschen Nationalfarben werden wohl gelb, lila und grün.
Das schlimme (der Masterplan?|evil es geht so Stückchenweise. 
Erst ein Entwurf, dann Richtlinie in fünf jahren gültig, dann die nächste Stufe und Ausweitung....
Die Surver sind Schuld,deshalb wird das Hobbyangeln verboten aber wir Protestieren. Ist der echt so xxxx?
An der Küste bleibt ja nix mehr übrig, Stufe 2 ist dann das Festland.
Ist aber alles halb so wild, wir können Fisch ja auch kaufen.
Frisch gefangen vor den Küsten Afrikas,die sind Hunger eh gewöhnt:e

Manchmal Wünsch ich mir ich würd kein AB lesen...(Blutdrucksmilie)


----------



## magnus12 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

_(1) Vorbehaltlich des § 5 (Zulässigkeit von bestimmten Projekten und Plänen) sind verboten
1.  alle Handlungen zum Zweck der Erforschung und Ausbeutung, Erhaltung und  Bewirtschaftung der lebenden und nicht lebenden natürlichen Ressourcen  der Gewässer über dem Meeresboden, des Meeresbodens und seines  Untergrunds sowie anderer Tätigkeiten zur wirtschaftlichen Erforschung  und Ausbeutung, die zu einer Zerstörung, Beschädigung oder Veränderung  des Naturschutzgebietes oder seiner Bestandteile oder zu einer  nachhaltigen Störung führen können,
2. die Errichtung und die wesentliche Änderung künstlicher Inseln, Anlagen und Bauwerke.

(2) Verboten ist im Naturschutzgebiet insbesondere
1. die Einbringung von Baggergut,
2. die Einrichtung und der Betrieb mariner Aquakulturen,
3. die Freizeitfischerei sowie 
4. das Ausbringen von Tieren und Pflanzen gebietsfremder Arten.

(3) *Die Verbote des Absatzes 1 gelten nicht für*
1.  den Flugverkehr, die Schifffahrt, die nach internationalem Recht  erlaubte militärische Nutzung und *die berufsmäßige Seefischerei,*
2. Vorhaben und Maßnahmen, die unmittelbar der Verwaltung des Naturschutzgebietes dienen sowie
3.  Maßnahmen, die zur Erfüllung öffentlicher Aufgaben im Rahmen der  Gewährleistung der Sicherheit und Leichtigkeit des Schiffsverkehrs, der  Strahlenschutzvorsorge, der Seevermessung, meereskundlicher  Untersuchungen und Überwachungen, der Untersuchung und Überwachung von  Seeanlagen, der Fischereiaufsicht und 
-datenerhebung zur Sicherung  der Fischbestände, der polizeilichen Aufgabenwahrnehmung, der  zollrechtlichen Gefahrenabwehr, des Katastrophenschutzes, der  Kampfmittelbeseitigung und der Unfallbekämpfung einschließlich des  Seenotrettungswesens, erforderlich sind; § 34 des  Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes bleibt unberührt.

Zitat Ende. 

 :q _Was soll der DFV schon sagen? :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Und?
Nichts anderes schreib ich doch:
Angeln wird pauschal verboten ..

Und die inkompetenten Schlaftabletten vom DAFV, LAV-MV und LSFV-SH kriegen ja nix mit (der SH-GF Vollborn schwadroniert ja noch von Absprachen mit dem Land (bei einer Bundesgeschichte) und Kitesurfern, siehe: http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...im-Fehmarnbelt&p=373274&viewfull=1#post373274)...

Wer solche "Vertreter" hat, braucht keine PETA mehr..........

Wenigstens der gemeinsame Dachverband der Fischer und Angler, der DFV, springt für Angler in die Bresche, wenn die "(Ver)Treter der organisierten Angelfischerschaft" (DAFV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MV) schon schlafen, obwohl sie die Dokumente *NACHWEISLICH!!* seit 20.01. 2016 vorliegen hatten..

Entweder haben die Anglerfeinde aus dem DAFV und seinen LV das also nicht gelesen, oder nicht verstanden (siehe "Kitesurfen")...

Der DFV schon und sagt das (IM GEGENSATZ ZU DEN SCHLAFENDEN DAFV-Verbänden) auch deutlich:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf unsere heutige Nachfrage an den DFV wegen der Anfrage eines Boardies (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4471228#post4471228) wurde direkt im Voraus folgendes Statement zum veröffentlichen vom DFV freigegeben:
> 
> 
> > Der DFV arbeitet z.Zt. an einer eigenen Stellungnahme zu den Verordnungen.
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> der SH-GF Vollborn schwadroniert ja noch von Absprachen mit dem Land (bei einer Bundesgeschichte) und Kitesurfern, siehe: http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...im-Fehmarnbelt&p=373274&viewfull=1#post373274)...



Nicht das R.V.sich das auf einem ländl.Pferdemarkt abgeschaut hat[emoji23] 

Klappt da ja schliesslich auch mit Absprachen..

Ansonsten wird sich das wohl in der von ihm gewohnten Phrase verlaufen..es hätte ja NOCH schlimmer kommen können..ergo ein kleiner Erfolg[emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Naja, ums mal vorsichtig zu formulieren, dass der GF des LSFV-SH nicht gerade das hellste Licht am Firmament zu sein scheint, haben wir bereits mehr als einmal dokumentiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918

Aber hier gehts ja nicht um diesen "seltsamen" GF - es geht um das Versagen von DAFV, LAV-MV und LSFV-SH, während der DFV der einzige ist, der für Angler etwas macht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Nichts anderes schreib ich doch:
> Angeln wird pauschal verboten ..
> 
> ...


----------



## ...andreas.b... (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, ums mal vorsichtig zu formulieren, dass der GF des LSFV-SH nicht gerade das hellste Licht am Firmament zu sein scheint, ...


Kennst du das Sprichwort: "Er ist Jurist und auch sonst von schlichtem Gemüt!"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

grins, ja, habe gute Juristen (u. a. Verwaltungsrichter) als Freunde, der hat mir das erzählt ..
;.-)))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Hat sich eigentlich mal jemand die Begründung durchgelesen, warum wir da nicht mehr angeln dürfen (sollen)? 

|bigeyes
Das Ausmaß der Freizeitfischerei ist derzeit nicht bekannt, wird aber in den Verbotskatalog aufgenommen, weil der damit verbundene unspezifische Bootsverkehr zu zusätzlichen Störungen führt.#d#q


Puh, da droht uns Anglern zukünftig an vielen Stellen in der Ostsee Gefahr...

Natürlich nicht zu vergessen der unspezifische Kitesurferverkehr...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Das Offtopic gelöscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das Ausmaß der Freizeitfischerei ist derzeit nicht bekannt, wird aber in den Verbotskatalog aufgenommen, weil der damit verbundene unspezifische Bootsverkehr zu zusätzlichen Störungen führt.#d#q


Ja, das ist irre, sag ich ja.

Zudem ist es Anglern kaum vermittelbar, ist nicht nur unsinnig sondern auch unverhältnismäßig!
Da Angeln zuerst mal per se die Umwelt nur gering belastet im Gegensatz zu anderen Dingen, die man vorher verbieten könnte.

Zudem ist so ein pauschales Verbot alleine für Angler ohne genügend Daten unverhältnismäßig und damit eigentlich rechtswidrig. 
Ob man dagegen dann über ne Normenkontrollklage (wohl am ehesten ne abstrakte, entweder nach nach Art. 93 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 GG oder dem Verfahren nach § 47 VwGO) oder als Betroffener bei Anzeige vorgehen müsste, müssten Juristen klären (welche die wirklich Ahnung haben, keine Kitesurfträumer...)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Mir fehlen bei "unspezifischen Bootsverkehr durch Angler" wirklich die Worte! Im Fehmarnbelt gibt es jährlich gut 40.000 Schiffspassagen- und damit meine ich keine Angelboote...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die ja nach wie vor weiter dürfen - nur Angler nicht..
Thema Verhältnismäßigkeit als Grundvoraussetzung jeder Gesetzgebung und Verordnung..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Nur noch mal zum klar stellen:
Versand der Mail durch das Bundesumweltministerium (auch an DAFV, LAV-MV und LSFV-SH) am 20.01 2016

Wir berichten darüber als erster öffentlich seit 02.02. 2016

Bis heute hat dennoch keiner der oben genannten Verbände dazu öffentlich Stellung bezogen, ausser der GF des LSFV-SH in deren Forum (Kitesurfen, was ja zeigt, dass er nicht begriffen hat, um was es geht und daher die Mail entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden hat)..

Einzig der DFV hat sofort reagiert und sich klar gegen Einschränkungen für Angler ausgesprochen...


----------



## MadMurdock (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Durch Zufall bin ich auf folgenden Link gestoßen:
http://www.gunboard.de/topic/62394-schulterschluß-mit-anglern/

Es freut mich zu sehen, dass es auch noch andere Menschen gibt die noch vernünftig sind und sich gegen sinnlose Verbote aussprechen. 

Die Petition ist selbstverständlich unterschrieben..


----------



## Eiderhexe (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass von  den 78 Km Küstenlinie Fehmarns dann 200m für den Angler erhalten  bleiben - also wie beim NSG Kleiner Binnensee - und der Verband und die  organisierten Angler in SH das als Erfolg feiern werden


Wo soll denn der Ehrenpräsident von LSFV S-H E. Labbow  dann noch angeln? Da reichen 200 m nicht! |bigeyes

Sorry, viel mir so spontan ein..... [/QUOTE]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Hat jemand zugriff auf das Dokument? ich würde gerne dabei den Schulterschluß zu den Sportbootfahren schließen, die fahren ja auch zum Spaß durch die FFH Gebiete. Somit werden über kurz oder lang auch die davon betroffen sein.

Hier ist sind z.B. Kitesurfer betroffen. Überall sollen die Menschen aus  der Natur verdrängt werden. Das kann nicht richtig sein. Und dabei ist ein Schulterschluß mit anderen Interessengemeinschaften am sinnvollsten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hat jemand zugriff auf das Dokument?


Nach wie vor schlafen ja die Angelfischerverbände vor sich hin, obwohl sie ja seit dem 20.01 die Dokumente schon haben....

Meines Wissens gibt aber der DFV, die einzigen, die da momentan die Angler unterstützen,  die ihm vorliegenden Dokumente bei Nachfrage raus:
Info@deutscher-fischerei-verband.de


Als ich wieder Kitesurfer lesen musste, hab ich fast den Kaffee auf die Tastatur geschüttet ;-))



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Nichts anderes schreib ich doch:
> Angeln wird pauschal verboten ..
> 
> ...


----------



## Eiderhexe (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Der 2. Geschäftsführer  des LSFV S-H Robert Vollborn,  ist nach meinem Wissen, als Vertreter der Schleswig-Holsteinischen Angelfischerei im Deutschen Fischereiverband (DFV) tätig. (siehe auch 

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21876-Au%DFerordentliche-Hauptversammlung-am-15-09-2015/page2)

  Während dieser besagten Tagung im August in Rostock müsste von diesem wichtigen europäischen FFH-Thema ja schon Kenntnis im o. g. Verband vorhanden gewesen sein, zumal  die kompetente Nichtanglerin Happach-Kasan, Herr Mohnert und Herr Pieper vom DAFV ebenfalls in diesem Gremium Mitglied sind. Offensichtlich geht es z. Zt. nur um die FFH und Natura 2000-Gebiete im Küstenbereich. 
  Wenn die“ Managementpläne“ für die o. g. EU-Gesetze  FFH und Natura 2000 nicht nur für den Küstenbereich, sondern auch kurzfristig für das gesamte Binnenland erstellt werden, sollten sich die Angler äußerst warm anziehen!!!  |kopfkrat |gr:
Die Vertreter der Angelfischerei befinden sich scheinbar im Dornröschenschlaf, gerade in Schleswig-Holstein. #u 
Die „freiwilligen Vereinbarungen“, die vom 1. GF des LSFV S-H Dr. D. Bohn erarbeitet wurden, haben null Rechtswirksamkeit und werden nicht in die Managementpläne einfließen. Was passiert dann? ;+:c
  Die immer wieder vom ehemaligen VDSF-Präsidium beschworene Lobby-Vertretung der Angler bei  der EU in Brüssel  ist in Wirklichkeit gar nicht vorhanden!!! #c

  Wo bleibt der Präsident des LSFV Schleswig-Holstein bei solch einem wichtigen Thema? #u|gaehn:


----------



## Reisender (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die frage ist doch nun, wenn schon in einigen Verbänden gepennt wird !! Und der Vorrat an Blutdrucktabletten in den Apoteken singt ...... 

Was können wir als Angler tun ??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

So ich habe mir mal den Spaß erlaubt, direkt auf der DAFV Page zu schauen und daraufhin mal eine Mail an unseren Verband abgeschickt. 

Nicht ganz sachlich, aber wenn ich mich aufregen muss, warum nicht auch die.

Ich möchte das jeden ans Herz legen. es baut Frust ab und wenn das genug Angler machen, nervt es irgendwann auch den größten Stoiker


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Testudo schrieb:


> So ich habe mir mal den Spaß erlaubt, direkt auf der DAFV Page zu schauen und daraufhin mal eine Mail an unseren Verband abgeschickt.
> 
> Nicht ganz sachlich, aber wenn ich mich aufregen muss, warum nicht auch die.
> 
> Ich möchte das jeden ans Herz legen. es baut Frust ab und wenn das genug Angler machen, nervt es irgendwann auch den größten Stoiker


 
Keine Sorge..die lesen hier alle mit..und ich meine ALLE.

Also alles was du hier schreibst brennt wie ein Strohfeuer bei Windstärke 10 durch ALLE im Amt stehenden bis auf ein paar ganz wenige ausnahmen.
Macht aber nix die kriegen es erzählt oder ausgedruckt/kopiert......


----------



## Eisbär14 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Das Land Mecklenburg Vorpommern hat gerade eine neue Broschüre über das angeln in unserem schönen Bundesland herausgegeben.  http://www.urlaubsnachrichten.de/2016/01/14/angeln-von-floss-und-board/

Bin ja mal gespannt wie die dadurch angelockten Angler auf ein eventuelles Angelverbot reagieren.
Offensichtlich ist man auch im Landtag so blind nicht zu merken was für ein Mist gerade wieder verzapft wird.
Es sei denn es ist möglicherweise gewollt uns mal wieder auf Politischer Ebene zu verarschen und man hat den ganzen Mist mit eingerührt und kommt jetzt aus der Nummer nicht mehr raus.
Armes Deutschland..... peinlich


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

In SH wurde der Stein durch den grünen Umweltminister Habeck ins rollen gebracht. ....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

So man glaubt gar nicht wie schnell man Antwort bekommen kann. Der DFV hat mich dabei erneut sehr positiv überrascht. Ich habe die Unterlagen bereits erhalten, 



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,
> [edit by Admin, kein wörtliches einstellen von Mails, nur sinngemäß wiedergeben]
> Beste Grüße
> XXXXXXXXXXX


Haben wir hier einen Speicherplatz, wo wir die Dateien zugänglich machen können?

Gelesen habe ich sie noch nicht, es scheint sehr umfangreich zu sein.

Der Zusaztz "außerhalb der 12sm zone" ist für mich unverständlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die Dokumente sind nicht so umfangreich (hab die ja), weil im Prinzip überall das Gleiche drinsteht, nur eben für jedes der genannten Gebiete einmal einzeln.

Vom DAFV kriegen nicht mal LV-Präsis, die was fragen, Antwort von der Präsidentin - oder wenn, erst nach unsäglicher Zeit.
;-)))

Und hier kriegt sogar ein einfacher Angler umgehend Antwort vom DFV am gleichen Tag....

Hättest Du beim DAFV, LAV-MV oder LSFV-SH nachgefragt, hätten die vielleicht entweder gar nicht geantwortet - oder wenn, Dir dann was von Kitesurfern geschrieben ;-)))



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Nichts anderes schreib ich doch:
> Angeln wird pauschal verboten ..
> 
> ...


----------



## Stichling63 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ich hab mal einige Landtagsabgeordnete gebeten, sich dem Thema anzunehmen. Ich soll bis ende der Woche Infos bekommen.

Auf der anderen Seite soll der Aktivurlaub Angeln (siehe Foddo) gefördert werden. Was sich eigentlich wiederspricht !!!!#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Auch wenns mich in diesem Fall ärgert:
Copyright und so, fremde Texte einstellen geht auch abfotografiert leider bei uns nicht..


----------



## Stichling63 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenns mich in diesem Fall ärgert:
> Copyright und so, fremde Texte einstellen geht auch abfotografiert leider bei uns nicht..



OK, ich werde mich bessern. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

passt ;-)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

So wie es aussieht, ist das wirklich nur der Anfang. Laut einer Klage einer Allianz bestehend aus den großen Naturschutzverbänden gegen das Bundesamt für Naturschutz fordern Sie für *alle ausgewiesenen FHH Gebiete* den Schutz der Schweinswale, Seevögeln und Riffen durch ein Verbot der Fischerei. Das sind 70% der küstennahen Gewässer in Deutschland bzw. 47% der gesamten deutschen Meeresfläche....

 Die Umsetzung hätte wohl schon bis 2013 erfolgen müssen. Somit verstößt Deutschland gegen die europäische FHH Richtlinie. Darauf beruft sich die Allianz bei ihrer Klage. 

 Scheixx Kitesurfer


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, ist das wirklich nur der Anfang. Laut einer Klage einer Allianz bestehend aus den großen Naturschutzverbänden gegen das Bundesamt für Naturschutz fordern Sie für *alle ausgewiesenen FHH Gebiete* den Schutz der Schweinswale, Seevögeln und Riffen durch ein Verbot der Fischerei. Das sind 70% der küstennahen Gewässer in Deutschland bzw. 47% der gesamten deutschen Meeresfläche....
> 
> Die Umsetzung hätte wohl schon bis 2013 erfolgen müssen. Somit verstößt Deutschland gegen die europäische FHH Richtlinie. Darauf beruft sich die Allianz bei ihrer Klage.
> 
> Scheixx Kitesurfer



Juckt mich nicht. Ich angel in der See nicht.  |supergri


----------



## Deep Down (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die See ist doch so weit wech! Und bis die sich durch alle FFH-Gebiete bis hierher durchgearbeitet haben....im Leben nicht!

Und die da oben regeln das schon!


----------



## gründler (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die BRD hat die Eu gebeten bis 2022 aufschub zu kriegen,das sieht die Eu aber wohl nicht so und fordert DE. auf bis 2018 damit durch zu sein.

Man wird sehen.......


----------



## holgär (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Hallo,

aber bitte differenzieren - hier wird von der professionellen Fischerei gesprochen, nicht von der Freizeitfischerei: 

http://www.ffh-gebiete.de/arten-steckbriefe/saeugetiere/details.php?dieart=1351 

D.h. im Umkehrschluß, daß der Verbot der Freizeitfischerei alleine Thema der Bundes- oder Landesregierungen in Deutschland ist. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß andere EU-Länder die Freizeitanglerei verbeiten werden.

Daher sind sämtliche Bestrebungen gegen die Verschärfungen wichtig, da vieles, auch Süßwasserbereiche in den Richtlinien genannt werden.

Komischerweise sind bei einigen Süßwasserfischen die Durchgängigkeit von Fließgewässern als Ziel genannt. Bin gespannt, ob dies auch mal zur Umsetzung kommt.

VG

Holger


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



holgär schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber bitte differenzieren - hier wird von der professionellen Fischerei gesprochen, nicht von der Freizeitfischerei:
> 
> ...


 
 Ja, aber ein Thema ist "die Überfischerei der Nahrungsfische der Schweinswale zu verhindern", also auch Angler! Was die Bundesregierung daraus macht, sehen wir am Beispiel Fehmarnbelt... Das ist ja das, was die Naturschützer fordern. 

 70% der küstennahen Gewässer sind FHH Gebiete!


----------



## holgär (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Hallo fischerbandit,

das ist m.E. eine Interpretation zu Lasten der Angler. Gemeint ist wohl die kommerzielle Fischerei. Bloß die Deutschen beziehen es dann wieder auf alle!

VG

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ergänzung zum redaktionellen Bericht

Sodele, nachdem der DAFV wie üblich wieder ewig geschlafen und das alles um die FFH/NSG-Geschichte scheinbar hier erst nach unserer Veröffentlichung überhaupt mitbekommen hat (obwohl denen das Schreiben auch schon seit 20.01. vorlag),  während der DFV schon klar und deutlich reagiert hat, sind die vom DAFV nun auch in die Puschen gekommen (11.02.2016):
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...naturschutzgebieten-der-dafv-bezieht-stellung

*Ausdrücklich zu loben:*
Wenigstens fallen sie diesmal nicht, wie eigentlich DAFV-üblich, den Anglern in den Rücken, sondern beziehen klar Stellung gegen das geplante Verbot.

Von den ebenfalls vom Bundesministerium angeschriebenen Landesverbänden (LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm) kam dazu noch keinerlei Meldung, ausser eben der Kitesurfergeschichte vom GF des LSFV-SH im Forum des LSFV-SH (siehe: http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...tfischerei-im-Fehmarnbelt&p=373274#post373274).


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Obs das Ministerium wirklich interessiert, was vom zerfallenden Spartenverband DAFV im DFV kommt, wird sich dann zeigen.

Vielleicht helfen ja die vom DFV wieder tatkräftig mit, die ja bei Behörden und Ministerien als deutlich seriöser und kompetenter wahrgenommen werden wie der DAFV..

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311350
und
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312256


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die Stellungnahme liest sich auf den ersten Blick ja ganz vernünftig, jedoch sollte man im DAFV auch wissen, dass jede Argumentation mit wirtschaftlichem Interesse in Bezug auf FHH Gebiete gemäß diversen Urteilen des EuGH zwecklos ist! 

Die für mich einzigen nachvollziehbaren Argumente sind 



*keine nachweisbaren negativen Auswirkungen durch Angler* und
*das Sportbootverkehr weiterhin zulässig ist, Angler durch ihre Boote aber stören sollen*.

Letztendlich kann man die Argumentation mit einem Satz einfach halten und sich die ganzen Seiten sparen. *Es gibt keine Untersuchungen über Störungen durch Angler oder gar belegbare negative Auswirkungen durch Angler. *Es gibt ja nicht einmal Zahlen zur Freizeitfischerei!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Berlin-will-Angelverbot-im-Belt


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schleswig-holstein/Schluss-mit-Angelglueck-vor-Fehmarn,angeln668.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Es bewegt sich was - gut, dass die Verbände nach unserer Berichterstattung doch noch aufgewacht sind!!!


----------



## Deep Down (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Sobald wirtschaftliche Nachteile drohen, bewegt sich ja mal was! Schau an, schau an!


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Offtopic, aber ich ertrage es sonst einfach nicht mehr:

*FFH* = *F*auna und *F*lora *H*abitat-Richtlinie

*FHH* = *F*reie und *H*ansestadt *H*amburg 
oder:  *F*ach*h*ochschule *H*annover
oder: *F*amiliäre *h*ypokalzurische *H*yperkalzämie

usw.

Danke, jetzt geht's schon besser...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Sogar unser grüner Umweltminister ist jetzt gegen ein Angelverbot!

http://www.shz.de/regionales/robert...ot-bund-schiesst-echt-uebers-ziel-hinaus-id12


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Sogar unser grüner Umweltminister ist jetzt gegen ein Angelverbot!
> 
> http://www.shz.de/regionales/robert...ot-bund-schiesst-echt-uebers-ziel-hinaus-id12



Die Seite gibt's nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schleswig-holstein/Schluss-mit-Angelglueck-vor-Fehmarn,angeln668.html



Der Artikel ist allein schon wegen des Kommentars von der PETA-Breining (1. Kommentarseite) lesenswert.

 Ich weiß nicht, was die sich täglich reinzieht, aber ich will das Zeug auch haben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was die sich täglich reinzieht, aber ich will das Zeug auch haben!


Sarkasmus an:
Das Gleiche vermutlich wie die vom DAFV und den diesen DAFV tragenden LV - nur dass es bei ihr nicht organisierte Angelfischer bezahlen (müssen)......
Sarkasmus aus.......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sarkasmus an:
> Das Gleiche vermutlich wie die vom DAFV und den diesen DAFV tragenden LV - nur dass es bei ihr nicht organisierte Angelfischer bezahlen (müssen)......
> Sarkasmus aus.......



Nee, nee, das ist bei der schon noch 'ne andere Dosierung.

 Gut informierte Kreise behaupten zu wissen, dass demnächst der erste Hecht zur Verleihung des Bundesverdienstkreuzes am Bande wegen dreier Haken im Maul vorgeschlagen wird.


----------



## lumoss (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Seite gibt's nicht.



http://goo.gl/nZkL2N


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Von den ebenfalls vom Bundesministerium angeschriebenen Landesverbänden (LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm) kam dazu noch keinerlei Meldung, ausser eben der Kitesurfergeschichte vom GF des LSFV-SH im Forum des LSFV-SH (siehe: http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...tfischerei-im-Fehmarnbelt&p=373274#post373274).



Naja, zwar nicht so schnell, wie einige das immer hätten..., aber es kommt was...

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/phocadownload/BMU_2016.02.12_Stellungnahme.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Hats euer GF also auch schon gemerkt (nachdem er hier mitgelesen hat oder informiert wurde, obwohl er alle Dokumente wie ich auch vorliegen hatte), dass da nicht Kitesurfer das Problem waren?
Siehe auch:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die inkompetenten Schlaftabletten vom DAFV, LAV-MV und LSFV-SH kriegen ja nix mit (der SH-GF Vollborn schwadroniert ja noch von Absprachen mit dem Land (bei einer Bundesgeschichte) und Kitesurfern, siehe: http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...im-Fehmarnbelt&p=373274&viewfull=1#post373274)...
> 
> Wer solche "Vertreter" hat, braucht keine PETA mehr.........:


Das war vom 04. Februar, Vollborn hatte die Dokumente da schon seit 20. Januar vorliegen und noch nix gepeilt, während hier schon drüber diskutiert wurde - genauso peinlich und inkompetent wie damals mit der Geschichte, als er meinte im LSFV-SH-Forum gäbs keine Werbung - Honigmangel halt.......

Gut, dass er bei einem Verband ist - in der Wirtschaft wird man für solches Versagen rausgeschmissen..


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut, dass er bei einem Verband ist - in der Wirtschaft wird man für solches Versagen rausgeschmissen..



um es genauer zu sagen:
gut für ihn, aber nicht für uns.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Also, positiv zu vermerken ist, dass der Verband reagiert hat! Das hat er ja sogar fristgerecht geschafft. Alles somit in Ordnung und nichts zu bemängeln. #6

Auch inhaltlich ist das Schreiben meiner Meinung nach absolut ok, verständlich und beruht auf einer nachvollziehbaren und zugleich guten Argumentation (ich habe das aber nur überflogen). Sogar Fischereiverband ist vor dem Umweltverband genannt #6.

Aber... ich finde den Ton gegenüber eines Bundesministerium nicht angemessen, sondern leicht von ober herab und leicht aggressiv. Ob das die korrekte Vorgehensweise ist, glaube ich nicht. Oder sehe ich das nur so? Das will ich nicht ausschließen!

Sicherlich sollte man selbstsicher und aus einer Stärke heraus argumentieren, aber mit Freundlichkeit kommt man meiner Meinung nach weiter. Der gute Kontakt zu den Behörden ist den Verbänden doch eigentlich wichtig...

Fazit: Ich finde der Verband hat hier mit dieser Stellungnahme gute Arbeit geleistet!


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Kuck ma... die haben tatsächlich meinen Kommentar freigeschaltet. Nr. 26 :q

http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schle...glueck-mehr-an-Nord-und-Ostsee,angeln668.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Also, positiv zu vermerken ist, dass der Verband reagiert hat!


Dank unserer Arbeit hier!!

Die hatten das doch vor unseren Veröffentlichungen *nachweislich *gar nicht gepeilt, obwohl die schon seit dem 20. Januar die gleichen Dokumente wie wir (erst am 31. 01) vorliegen hatten!

Die hatten die Dokumente entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht begriffen in den Verbänden (in ALLEN vom Ministerium angeschriebenen: DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm!!)

Die haben mehr als 2 Wochen gebraucht, wofür wir keine 2 Tage brauchten, und hätten es bis heute ohne die Veröffentlichungen wohl immer noch nicht gepeilt!..

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die inkompetenten Schlaftabletten vom DAFV, LAV-MV und LSFV-SH kriegen ja nix mit (der SH-GF Vollborn schwadroniert ja noch von Absprachen mit dem Land (bei einer Bundesgeschichte) und Kitesurfern, siehe: http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...im-Fehmarnbelt&p=373274&viewfull=1#post373274)...
> 
> Wer solche "Vertreter" hat, braucht keine PETA mehr.........:



Das ist es nicht zu loben, sondern schlicht das Allermindeste, was die jetzt zu tun haben, dass die jetzt gegen solchen Unfug eintreten (ein bisschen mehr als den Westensee als Vorstandsvorzeigetümpel vom Geld der im Verband organisierten Angelfischer zu kaufen, kann man ja schon leisten..) .

Bei der üblichen Wirkungslosigkeit dieser Verbände (Behrensdorfer Binnensee als Beispiel, wo als Erfolg verkauft wird, wenn auf Grund später oder unzureichender Stellungnahmen noch 200 m Ufer zum Angeln übrig bleiben), kann man nur froh sein, dass sich Minister Habeck (von den eigentlich anglerfeindlichen Grünen) auf die Seite der Angler geschlagen hat!

Und die Angler nicht mit den Verbänden alleine lässt.

So besteht wenigstens eine Chance, dass dieser Dreck verhindert werden kann...


----------



## gründler (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kuck ma... die haben tatsächlich meinen Kommentar freigeschaltet. Nr. 26 :q
> 
> http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schle...glueck-mehr-an-Nord-und-Ostsee,angeln668.html


 
Die Dame hatte ich schon live vor mir....ist die Zeit nicht wert Ralle,da kannste quatschen was du willst die ist Resistent.Die kommt mit Agus.da fragste dich von welchen Mutterschiff die hier gelassen wurde.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Der GF Vollborn vom LSFV-SH hat ja immer so eigene "Interpretationen"...

Das kannte man von hier:
*LSFV-SH: 
Lügen? 
Oder: 
Welche Kompetenz im Hauptamt?*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918

Jetzt behauptet er zum Thema hier Folgendes:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...tfischerei-im-Fehmarnbelt&p=373920#post373920

Ich kann beweisen, dass der LSFV-SH das Schreiben des Bundesumweltministeriums seit 20. Januar vorliegen hatte (Liste der Empfänger in der Mail).

Und dass der LSFV erst über 2 Wochen  nach unseren Veröffentlichungen am 02.02 reagiert hatte mit der Abgabe einer Stellungnahme am 17.02 (sagt Vollborn), also fast nen Monat nach Erhalt des Schreibens vom Bundesumweltministerium..

Und kenne Leute, die sagen, er hätte es erst nach unseren Veröffentlichungen erfahren, dass in den Anhängen des Schreibens auch anglerisch relevantes drinstand (was aus der Mail selber nicht zu ersehen war und vielleicht deswegen von DAFV, LAV-MeckPomm und LSFV-SH zuerst übersehen wurde (Thema Kompetenz, ich habs ja immerhin auch gelesen und begriffen was "Verbot der Freizeitfischerei" bedeutet ))....

Wenn man für dieses Schreiben/Stellungnahme einen Monat braucht, wundern mich solche Dinge wie Behrensdorf etc. nicht mehr, wenn ers nach dem 02.02 schnell zusammen geschustert hätte, würde das vieles erklären....

Aber die Honigmangelernährten im Norden lassen sich ja eh alles gefallen von ihrem LSFV-SH, passt also alles...........


----------



## Eiderhexe (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Also, positiv zu vermerken ist, dass der Verband reagiert hat! Das hat er ja sogar fristgerecht geschafft. Alles somit in Ordnung und nichts zu bemängeln. #6
> 
> Auch inhaltlich ist das Schreiben meiner Meinung nach absolut ok, verständlich und beruht auf einer nachvollziehbaren und zugleich guten Argumentation (ich habe das aber nur überflogen). Sogar Fischereiverband ist vor dem Umweltverband genannt #6.
> 
> ...


Warum ist diese "fachliche Stellungnahme" nicht von einem Fischbiologen, über den der LSFV S-H durchaus verfügt, erstellt worden? |pfisch: Hier musste der Justiziar in Unkenntnis der Dinge mal wieder tätig werden! Der Schreibstil ist einfach arrogant und überheblich aggressiv!!! |gr: Außerdem hätte die Stellungnahme durchaus über den DAFV laufen können!!!#h

Schöne Grüße von der Westküste


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Der DAFV ist ja auch tätig geworden, nachdem sie durch unsere Veröffentlichungen davon erfahren haben:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...naturschutzgebieten-der-dafv-bezieht-stellung

Und ein fähiger Anwalt muss kein Fehler sein, bei so einer Stellungnahme.


----------



## Eiderhexe (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV ist ja auch tätig geworden, nachdem sie durch unsere Veröffentlichungen davon erfahren haben:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...naturschutzgebieten-der-dafv-bezieht-stellung
> 
> Und ein fähiger Anwalt muss kein Fehler sein, bei so einer Stellungnahme.


Es zählen nur die Fakten!! #d Freiwillige Vereinbarungen sind "Augenwischerei" mit Verfallsdatum!! |evil: Keine Gültigkeit für immer und ewig.....#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die freiwillige Vereinbarung war beim letzten Mal und bezieht sich aufs Land, hier gehts um eine aktuelle  Bundesgeschichte, worüber das Bundesumweltministerium am 20. Januar informierte - 2 Paar Stiefel, siehe oben...

Warum sich der GF auf diese alte Sache bezogen haben könnte im Forum des LSFV-SH und auf "Kitesurfen", statt die Frage nach dem aktuellen Vorgang zu beantworten, habe ich ja schon dargestellt..

Nicht gelesen oder nicht begriffen, was da am 20. Januar vom BMU kam - zur Verschleierung halt wohl dann der "Rückgriff" auf die alte Geschichte, könnte man vermuten..

Aber die honigmangelernährten im LSFV-SH finden eine solche "Vertretung" im sicher nicht zu schlecht bezahlten Hauptamt ja vollkommen in Ordnung..

So what?

Passt scho...............


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Na passt doch, was regt man sich auf.

Zitat:"In jedem Fall wäre eine sehr differenzierte Betrachtung der einzelnen Gebiete erforderlich, da manche Gebiete in geringer Frequenz beangelt werden, andere Gebiete wie z. B. die Doggerbank praktisch gar nicht durch Angler frequentiert werden."

Dann stört es den Anglern doch nicht wenn dort ein Angelverbot eingerichtet wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Dazu von heute morgen, Sylter Aussenriff:
http://www.shz.de/lokales/sylter-ru...vor-sylt-soll-verboten-werden-id12801036.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Neueste Meldung vom DAFV dazu:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...t-nur-bei-anglern-morgen-anhoerung-in-hamburg


Und genauso "interessant" die Anmerkung  daraus, dass der DAFV seine schriftliche Stellungnahme bereits am 11. Februar 2016 veröffentlicht hätte.

Es gilt das Gleiche für den DAFV wie beim GF des LSFV-SH:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dank unserer Arbeit hier!!
> 
> Die hatten das doch vor unseren Veröffentlichungen *nachweislich *gar nicht gepeilt, obwohl die schon seit dem 20. Januar die gleichen Dokumente wie wir (erst am 31. 01) vorliegen hatten!
> 
> ...



*Ich lobe den DAFV wie auch den LSFV-SH AUSDRÜCKLICH dafür, dass sie etwas getan haben!!!*

Das aber so darzustellen, als ob sie das rechtzeitig und selber, ohne Hilfe oder unsere Veröffentlichungen bemerkt oder begriffen hätten, was da droht, statt den Fehler zuzugeben, kann man wohl von solchen Leuten eh nicht erwarten.... 

*GOTT SEI DANK ist auch ein Vertreter des DFV mit vor Ort!!*

Und zwar bei der morgen stattfindenden Anhörung beim Bundesumweltministerium, bei dem auch der Spartenverband (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311350) DAFV und die Landesverbände des Spartenverbandes (SH und MeckPomm) anwesend sein werden..

So, dass Angler dank des DFV neben der Unterstützung durch den Minister der Grünen aus SH, Habeck, vielleicht dann auch trotz der Anwesenheit vom Spartenverband DAFV und den Landesverbänden SH und MeckPomm die Chance haben, dass das abgewendet werden kann...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Auch interessant:
In der Sache hier wendet sich nun der LSFV-SH auch an alle Landtagsfraktionen:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/1...z?tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page=

*Ist in Ordnung und gut....!!!!*

Ist ja aber auch nicht soooo schwer, wenn selbst der grüne Minister Habeck sich da schon vorher hinter die Angler gestellt hat, dazu gehört ja nun wirklich nix, da kann dann selbst so ein Sportfischerverband schnell aufspringen und so tun als ob....

Nur, warum mach(t)en sie solche Aktionen nicht, wenn der Minister nicht hinter den Anglern steht (Behrensdorf etc.)?

Das übliche Verbandsgedöns, immer schön mit den Schützerwölfen heulen?

Und öffentlich wahrnehmbar ist dann Einsatz für Angler von den Verbandlern nur dann, wenn der Minister schon vorher öffentlich klar macht, dass er hinter den Anglern steht?

nun ja................

Wenn das alles nur nicht so durchsichtig wäre, dass es nur die honigmangelernährten im LSFV-SH nicht sehen (wollen)...


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Wie? 
So ein Radau wegen ein paar Kite- Surfer?
Was ist denn mit denn aus den  Absprachen geworden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

ich sach nix - vielleicht kommt ja so ein honigmangelernährter LSFV-SHler drauf ;-)))


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Liebe Fischerinnen und Fischer, ich habe gerade die Petition 'Gegen ein geplantes Verbot der Freizeitfischerei im Fehmarnbelt' unterschrieben und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr auch mitmacht.
Je mehr Menschen die Kampagne unterstützen, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie Erfolg hat. Hier könnt ihr mehr erfahren und unterzeichnen:
https://weact.campact.de/petitions/gegen-ein-geplantes-verbot-der-freizeitfischerei-im-fehmarnbelt 
Vielen Dank!
Peter


----------



## Ulli3D (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Als "Fehmarnangler" natürlich gezeichnet, genau so wie für die Erhaltung der Fehmarnsundbrücke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Diese ganzen Petitionen über die diversen Plattformen im Netz oder Unterschriftenlisten von Miniverbändchen (DMV) sind zwar so wirkungsvoll wie Platzpatronen, dennoch ist Gesicht zeigen natürlich grundsätzlich gut..

Eine ernsthafte Petition macht man direkt hier:
https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/epet/peteinreichen.html


----------



## ...andreas.b... (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Nicht Angeln ...

http://www.kn-online.de/News/Nachrichten-aus-Rendsburg/Neue-Oelbohrung-vor-Schwedeneck

... aber Ölfördern ist möglich?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März
*Noch nichts ganz verloren - aber weit isses nicht mehr*​
Der Bericht zur Tagung (Anhörung) des Bundesumweltministeriums (BMU) zum Thema Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den geplanten neuen Naturschutzgebieten wie Fehmarnbelt etc., heute in Hamburg, vom NDR:
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schl...zeitangeln-am-Fehmarnbelt,fehmarnbelt324.html

Und hier mal Infos von meinen Quellen:
BMU und BfN (Bundesamt für Naturschutz, die ausführende Behörde fürs Bundesumweltministerium (BMU) wollen das "mit Gewalt" durchdrücken mit dem Angelverbot.

DFV (Deutscher Fischerei-Verband e.V.), der Spartenverband DAFV, seine Landesverbände LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm haben wenigstens dagegen gesprochen, wie auch der "Angelkutterverband" (Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V. (http://www.baederschiffe.com/)).

Man hat seitens BMU und BfN das massierte Auftreten von DFV, DAFV, SH und MeckPomm sowie des Angelkuttervebandes erstaunt zur Kenntnis genommen, das waren die nicht gewohnt, die hatten im Saal gegenüber der verbotsgeilen, spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie von NABU, BUND, WWF und Greenpeace fast sogar ne Mehrheit

Der DFV wird zielführend daran arbeiten, die Grundlagen für die Behauptungen des BfN zu erhalten.
Da das BfN behauptet, Störungen durch Angler würden die Vogelpopulationen erheblich beeinträchtigen, ja selbst die Lebensgemeinschaft der Riffe in Nord- und Ostsee würde erheblich beeinträchtigt und die Nahrungsgrundlage für Meeressäuger wäre gefährdet.
Diese Behauptungen entbehren jeden Nachweises und es könnte daher dann auch untersagt werden, diese weiter zu verwenden. 
Jedenfalls dann, wenn dazu keine stichhaltigen Beweise seitens des BfN unter Berufung auf Umweltinformationsgesetz vorgelegt werden. 

Bei dem Willen, denn da BMU und BfN allerdings zeigen, das durchzudrücken,  ist das allerdings nur noch politisch zu verhindern.

Da haben wahrscheinlich DAFV und Konsorten zu viel Zeit verstreichen lassen, da sie ja die Mail vom BMU vom 20.01. zu spät gelesen oder nicht begriffen haben und so zu spät reagierten (erst Mitte Februar, nach unseren Veröffentlichungen am 02. Februar), statt im Vorfeld schon aktiv zu werden.

DAFV und seine LV wollen dazu auch jetzt von Backhaus (Minister MeckPomm) ne ähnliche Aussage wie von Habeck kriegen, ob und was die sonst noch machen, wird sich zeigen.

Sinnvoll wäre sicher, die Wahlkreisabgeordneten der betroffenen Kreise mit zu involvieren und für das Thema zu sensibilisieren - ob da der Spartenverband DAFV mit seinen Landesverbändchen dazu in der Lage sein wird, werden wir sehen.

Der Druck nimmt da seitens Ministerium und Behörde jedenfalls deutlich zu.

Was am Ende rauskommt, wird man sehen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Petitionen über die diversen Plattformen im Netz oder Unterschriftenlisten von Miniverbändchen (DMV) sind zwar so wirkungsvoll wie Platzpatronen, dennoch ist Gesicht zeigen natürlich grundsätzlich gut..



Ich bin wirklich verwundert! Der Fehmarnbelt ist für uns Angler wirklich ein Gebiet, dass wenig Bedeutung hat. An den paar Tagen im Jahr, wo da die Kutter hinfahren können! Für die Kleinbootangler auch eher ein gewagtes Unterfangen (obwohl ich dann schon Schläuche mit 5PS Quirl gesehen habe...). Warum also so ein Tamtam? Minister Habeck schaltet sich ein, die Verbände regen sich, die Tourismusverbände schlagen Alarm- warum plötzlich? Ist das Medienwirksam? "Fehmarn kämpft für seine Angler", "Minister Habeck zeigt Herz für Angler", "Angelverbände kämpfen um ihren Fehmarnbelt" usw.  Warum? 

Positiv ist auf jeden Fall zu erwähnen, dass die Verbände endlich einmal wieder für uns Angler etwas tun. Ob nun kleine oder auch etwas größere Schritte- egal, sie reagieren (Ok, reagiert hat der LV W-E auch :q)! Das sollte positiv vermerkt werden. Aber die Frage nach dem WARUM bleibt! Ist es der Druck von innen (Mitgliederschwund) und außen (z.B. dem Anglerboard)? Beginnt jetzt ein Umdenken? Es rumort ja an mehreren (vielen!) Stellen gleichzeitig. Hat zumindest ein Teil der Funktionäre etwas begriffen? Ich weiß es nicht und kann es mir eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen. Auf jeden Fall wäre es schön, wenn die Verbände, die von uns Angler bezahlt werden, endlich mal ihren ARXXX hoch bekommen und etwas für die Angler auf den Weg bringen!

Naja, auf jeden Fall sieht es für den Fehmarnbelt aktuell eher schlecht aus... Sieht er so aus, als wenn jetzt auch die Berufsfischer ausgesperrt werden!

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schl...zeitangeln-am-Fehmarnbelt,fehmarnbelt324.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März
> *Noch nichts ganz verloren - aber weit isses nicht mehr*​
> 
> Der Bericht zur Tagung (Anhörung) des Bundesumweltministeriums (BMU) zum Thema Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den geplanten neuen Naturschutzgebieten wie Fehmarnbelt etc., heute in Hamburg, vom NDR:
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich verwundert! Der Fehmarnbelt ist für uns Angler wirklich ein Gebiet, dass wenig Bedeutung hat. An den paar Tagen im Jahr, wo da die Kutter hinfahren können! Für die Kleinbootangler auch eher ein gewagtes Unterfangen (obwohl ich dann schon Schläuche mit 5PS Quirl gesehen habe...). Warum also so ein Tamtam? Minister Habeck schaltet sich ein, die Verbände regen sich, die Tourismusverbände schlagen Alarm- warum plötzlich? Ist das Medienwirksam? "Fehmarn kämpft für seine Angler", "Minister Habeck zeigt Herz für Angler", "Angelverbände kämpfen um ihren Fehmarnbelt" usw.  Warum?
> 
> Positiv ist auf jeden Fall zu erwähnen, dass die Verbände endlich einmal wieder für uns Angler etwas tun. Ob nun kleine oder auch etwas größere Schritte- egal, sie reagieren (Ok, reagiert hat der LV W-E auch :q)! Das sollte positiv vermerkt werden. Aber die Frage nach dem WARUM bleibt! Ist es der Druck von innen (Mitgliederschwund) und außen (z.B. dem Anglerboard)? Beginnt jetzt ein Umdenken? Es rumort ja an mehreren (vielen!) Stellen gleichzeitig. Hat zumindest ein Teil der Funktionäre etwas begriffen? Ich weiß es nicht und kann es mir eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen. Auf jeden Fall wäre es schön, wenn die Verbände, die von uns Angler bezahlt werden, endlich mal ihren ARXXX hoch bekommen und etwas für die Angler auf den Weg bringen!
> 
> ...



Deshalb muss man etwas dagegen tun, weil es eine Salamitatik ist,



> Greenpeace fordert strengere Regel
> Thilo Maack von der Umweltschutzorganisation Greenpeace gehen die geplanten Einschränkungen in den Naturschutzgebieten nicht weit genug. "



Und weil es nicht einzusehen ist, das man sich rechtfertigen muss. Wir Angler haben in der Regel eine  Prüfung gemäß des Gesetzgebung der Bundesländer abgelegt, wir unterliegen den entsprechenden Regularien und unter dem Aspekt bin ich es leid, als Quäler oder Mörder tituliert zu werden. Finde ich unverschämt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Testudo schrieb:


> Deshalb muss man etwas dagegen tun, weil es eine Salamitatik ist,



Erklärt das WARUM nicht, denn bisher haben die Verbände doch nichts getan- egal was an Einschränkungen drohte! Guck doch nur in Richtung Ems...


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Testudo hat recht! Diese Salamitaktik findet überall statt. Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Bootsangelverboot, weitere Kleinwasserkraftwerke, Angler aus Naturschutzgebieten aussperren, die sie selber geschaffen haben, etc.etc. Da gibt's keine Frage nach dem Warum! Du fragst mir ein bisschen zuviel danach!


----------



## Honeyball (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Immerhin hat sich unsere kompetente Nicht-Anglerin auch mal positiv geäußert...
Zwar Wochen zu spät, aber doch noch


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Testudo hat recht! Diese Salamitaktik findet überall statt. Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Bootsangelverboot, weitere Kleinwasserkraftwerke, Angler aus Naturschutzgebieten aussperren, die sie selber geschaffen haben, etc.etc. Da gibt's keine Frage nach dem Warum! Du fragst mir ein bisschen zuviel danach!



Dann hast Du meine Frage nicht verstanden! Denn genau darum geht es mir



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Diese Salamitaktik findet überall statt. Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Bootsangelverboot, weitere Kleinwasserkraftwerke, Angler aus Naturschutzgebieten aussperren, die sie selber geschaffen haben, etc.etc.



ABER: 

Warum hat man da nichts von den Verbänden gehört? 
Warum gab es da keine Unterstützung? 
Warum gerade jetzt aus allen Richtungen? 
Was ist hier beim Thema Fehmarnbelt anders, als bei den ganzen anderen Einschränkungen, bei denen die Verbände geschwiegen haben? 

Nur darauf bezog sich mein WARUM! 

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass die Verbände endlich mal aktiv werden!


----------



## Matthias_R (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ich habe nicht alles gelesen. DieSalamitaktik wird aber auch von anderen Naturnutzern (und damit auch substantielleren -schützern) erkannt.
In einem  Wassersportforum schrub ein des Angellobyismus unverdächtiger Nutzer:

"Es ist nicht nur das Umweltministerium S-H + Berlin , es sind auch die kommerziellen "UMWELTSCHÜTZER" NABU / WWF / BUND / GREENPEACE , die unser Leben bestimmen wollen! X(
"

Wer Einschränkungen verhindern möchte, suche sich Verbündete. Die Segler sind auch gut organisiert, und es gibt Überschneidungen in den Interessen.


----------



## Matthias_R (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> ...Die Segler sind auch gut organisiert, und es gibt Überschneidungen in den Interessen.



Ich korrigiere: 
Die Segler sind gut organisiert.....

streiche: auch.


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ja so nen Naturschutzstatus hat gutes wie böses.....

Zb. Landesverband Obertüchtingen ist anerkannter Naturschutzverband blaaa..

Und da man nun die Natur Schützen will kann ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband nicht einfach aus der reihe tanzen,wenn man was unter Schutz stellen will.

Wir Angler als anerkannte Natürschützer wollen doch die Natur und Fauna Schützen und nicht mit Blei und Haken und Motoren Natur zerstören........da muss man auch mal zusammen an einem strang usw. zusammen mit anderen anerkannten Naturschutzverbänden.

Ganz einfach oder...es rächt sich jetzt was mitte der 80er anfing und bis heute verpennt wurde.


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dann hast Du meine Frage nicht verstanden! Denn genau darum geht es mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt hats geklingelt. Da bin ich voll bei dir.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Auch ich finde es absolut lobenswert, dass sich der Spartenverband DAFV und seine Landesverbändchen hinter dem DFV versammeln, um sich auch mal zu wehren und auch mal aktiv für Angler und das Angeln einzutreten.

Sieht man die Geschichte wie es dazu kam:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da haben wahrscheinlich DAFV und Konsorten zu viel Zeit verstreichen lassen, da sie ja die Mail vom BMU vom 20.01. zu spät gelesen oder nicht begriffen haben und so zu spät reagierten (erst Mitte Februar, nach unseren Veröffentlichungen am 02. Februar), statt im Vorfeld schon aktiv zu werden.


und wenn man dran denkt, dass die vom Spartenverband DAFV und seinen LV  ja hauptsächlich im Abnicken gegenüber Schützer- und Behördenwünschen und nicht im kämpfen FÜR Angler und das Angeln geübt sind, ist es (bis jetzt) dennoch:
zu wenig, zu spät, zu schlecht....

*Man braucht ja nur die Stellungnahme des DAFV (siehe: http://www.dafv.de/files/Stellungnahme_DAFV_zu_SchutzgebietsVO_AWZ.pdf)  lesen, da war auch der gleiche Dr. Salva von Weser-Ems dran beteiligt, der auch die unmotivierte Stellungnahme gegen das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen "erstellt" hat,* siehe: 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *3.:*
> Daraufhin schrieb Dr. Jens Salva (Biologe des Landesverbandes und auch Referent für Naturschutz im DAFV) eine Stellungnahme, die nach Angaben des LFV-W-E auch abgeschickt wurde.
> http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/uploads/media/Natura_2000_Emsauen_18.01.16.pdf
> 
> ...



Ist doch kein Wunder, wenn man so ein hingehauenes "Schriftstückchen" mit einer richtigen, seriösen  Stellungnahme vergleicht wie vom LSFV-NDS ( http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artik...osition_teichfledermaus_nienburger-marsch.pdf), dass wohl da für die Dorschangler auch kaum mehr Erfolg erwartbar sein wird als bei Weser-Ems und dem Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen.

Genauso "dünn" ist das Geschreibsel vom GF des LSFV-SH, wenn man das mit einer seriösen und kompetenten Stellungnahme wie vom LSFV-NDS vergleicht (ihr erinnert euch, der mit den Kitesurfern und der Abmachung mit dem Land, der gar nicht gepeilt hatte zu Anfang was los war): http://www.lsfv-sh.de/phocadownload/BMU_2016.02.12_Stellungnahme.pdf

Wenn man natürlich die Anhänge der vom BMU am 20. Januar versandten Mail zu spät liest bzw. versteht, was da droht (nachweisbar, Handeln erst ca. 2 Wochen nach unserer Veröffentlichung am 02. Februar, also ca. Wochen nach Mail vom BMU), dann bleibt natürlich zu wenig Zeit für eine wirklich seriöse und kompetente Stellungnahme, ob vom DAFV oder vom LSFV-SH.

Ausbaden müssen diese "Kompetenz" vom Spartenverband und seinen Landesverbändchen aber am Ende ja die Angler - so what?

Die zahlen doch eh blind weiter ihre Verbände, da braucht man als Ehrenamtler oder Angestellter nicht mehr Leistung bringen, die sinds ja zufrieden.....


*Immerhin aber, und DAS ist zu loben:*
Endlich mal in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Deep Down (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Warum nur noch politisch verhindern? Notfalls klagt man als Verband gegen den Mist. Die Behörden/Ministerien etc sind dann in der Darlegungs- und Beweislast ihr Vorhaben zu begründen. Ein Gericht lässt sich von Blablabla jedenfalls nicht beeindrucken.
Allein, dass die überrascht sind, dass von Seiten der "Anglerschaft" massiv Gegenwind aufbraust, mit dem man nicht gerechnet hat, sondern wohl noch auf das allgemeine willfährige VDSF-Durchwinken setzte, lässt vermuten, dass man bei der Begründung eines Anglerverbotes nachlässig war/ist.

Nur Mut. Die sonstigen Verbände legen ja schon reflexartig Widersprüche und Klagen ein, um ihre Ziele zu verfolgen. 

Es scheint, als ob die Zeit, wo man uns ein Nachgegeben oder Versagen als großen Erfolg verkaufte, sich dem Ende zu neigt. Der nds LSFV legt derzeit die Latte als Massstab für die Abwehr mal begrüßenswert hoch. 
Kann dann doch ganz hilfreich gewesen sein, dass der DAFV eigentlich handlungsunfähig war/ist. Man muss jetzt reagieren! So kommt der Wind auf nunmehr breiterer Front!

Das ist wie bei den Dissertationen! Dank Internet kommen "Wahrheiten" schnell ans Licht der Öffentlichkeit und sorgt für Transparenz!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Stellungnahme des DFV:
http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/teaser_pressemitteilung2.html

Am besten gefällt mir dieser Satz aus den Schlussbemerkungen, *"dass nicht hinreichend begründete und unverhältnismäßige Einschränkungen der Bürger rechtswidrig wären und deshalb zu streichen sind!"*
JAWOLL!!!

Auch schon wieder ein anderes Kaliber (wie auch schon vom LSFV-NDS bekannt (Androhung Normenkontrollverfahren)), als das eher substanzlose mimimi-Geschreibsel vom DAFV oder LSFV-SH, zum Vergleich:
DAFV:
http://www.dafv.de/files/Stellungnahme_DAFV_zu_SchutzgebietsVO_AWZ.pdf

LSFV-SH:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/phocadownload/BMU_2016.02.12_Stellungnahme.pdf

PS (25.02.):
Da staunt man, was alles gehen kann, wenn man fähige GF hat, denen ihr Job Spaß macht - vor allem, wenn man das dann vergleicht mit dem, was die Damen und Herren Vollborn, Dr. Berg, Dr. Salva und Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan dann "liefern" zum gleichen Thema!

Spätestens dann sollte sich jeder organisierte Angelfischer fragen, warum er diesen DAFV finanziert ...

Mit einem Drittel des Geldes, das dem DAFV in den Rachen geworfen wird, könnten die vom DFV schon ne prima Angelgruppe aufbauen und dann noch mehr und direkt für Angler und das Angeln leisten, als das was sie jetzt eh schon aktuell besser machen als der Spartenverband DAFV oder seine Landesverbändchen ..

Wer das nach diesen praktischen Beispielen immer noch nicht begreift, wer wirklich sinnvoll für Angler arbeitet und wer Angler nur veraxxxxx, der soll halt brav und dumpf weiter den DAFV bezahlen - nicht besser verdient..


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Danke an den DFV!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Dito......


----------



## Hezaru (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Geiler Schrieb vom DFV#6

Mal ne Frage wegen FFH-Gebieten...
Haben wir eigentlich noch Kolonien?..:q:q


----------



## angler1996 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Thomas, wer hat diesen Käse eigentlich in die Brüsssler >Bürokratie eingebracht? Ich meine jetzt wirklich speziell dieses äh abscheuliche, menschenausperrendes Dingens
  Mir ist klar, dass Du allgemeine Politik nicht willst ( kann ich verstehen) nur ich hab so die Befürchtung, bei 5 Mio am Angeln interessierter, muss man 4,5 Mio die Augen  öffnen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Es gibt seitens der EU nix, wo Angler ausgesperrt werden sollen, das ist ein Märchen.

Die deutsche Regierung verschärft hier ohne Not, Sinn und Verstand die geforderte EU-Regelung z. B. mit dem Anglerverbot, weil sie (ohne Zwang, Not, Sinn und Verstand) daraus Naturschutzgebiete nach deutschem Recht machen wollen, statt einfach die EU-Vorgaben zu erfüllen..



Hezaru schrieb:


> Geiler Schrieb vom DFV#6


Und ja Hezaru, da staunt man, was alles  gehen kann, wenn man fähige GF hat, denen ihr Job Spaß macht - vor allem, wenn man das dann vergleicht mit dem, was die Damen und Herren Vollborn, Dr. Berg, Dr. Salva und Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan dann "liefern" zum gleichen Thema!

Spätestens dann sollte sich jeder organisierte Angelfischer fragen, warum er diesen DAFV finanziert.....

Mit einem Drittel des Geldes, das dem DAFV in den Rachen geworfen wird,  könnten die vom DFV schon ne prima Angelgruppe aufbauen und dann noch mehr und direkt für Angler und das Angeln leisten, als das was sie jetzt eh schon aktuell besser machen als der Spartenverband DAFV oder seine Landesverbändchen ..

Wer das nach diesen praktischen Beispielen immer noch nicht begreift, wer wirklich sinnvoll für Angler arbeitet und wer Angler nur veraxxxxxx, der soll halt brav und dumpf weiter den DAFV bezahlen - nicht besser verdient..


----------



## Sharpo (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ist ja schon seltsam. Trotz eines Herrn Mohnert im Vorstand ist der DFV kompententer und fähiger als ein DAFV/VDSF ohne Mohnert.

|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Da sind auch Dr. Happach-Kasan und Vollborn im Präsidium, welche ja die uninspirierten Stellungnahmen der Angelfischer (mit)geschrieben haben - so what?....

Die haben aber eben im DFV für die Fischerei ein ordentlich arbeitendes Hauptamt, das sich nun auch noch um die Belange der Angler mitkümmern muss, weil der dafür im DFV eigentlich zuständige Spartenverband DAFV ja nix vernünftiges hinkriegt..

Ich hab jedenfalls mal alle Landesverbände angemailt, dass nachher keiner sagen kann, das hätte man nicht gewusst:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Vorsitzende, Präsidenten und Geschäftsführer,
> 
> lesen sie nachfolgend die Stellungnahmen von DFV, DAFV und LSFV-SH zum gleichen Thema (Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten) und vergleichen sie selber die Ausführungen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Was ich vom BfN und BMU über meine Kontakte so höre, ist nicht schön..

Die sind "stolz", praktisch 30 % aller AWZ-Gewässer Deutschlands an Nord- und Ostsee "geschützt" zu haben..

Die wollen das jetzt genauso durchziehen, ausser es kommt "von oben" anderslautende politische Anweisung.

Man wird nun sehen, was die Verbände können - oder ob das so kommt...............

Und wenn das so kommt, wird das natürlich nur der Anfang sein und auf alle NSG, auch nachfolgend Binnenland, Auswirkungen haben..

Hoffen wir, dass die Verbände nicht (wieder) zu spät aufgewacht sind..


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ich vom BfN und BMU über meine Kontakte so höre, ist nicht schön..
> 
> Die sind "stolz", praktisch 30 % aller AWZ-Gewässer Deutschlands an Nord- und Ostsee "geschützt" zu haben..



Da können die auch stolz drauf sein. Die haben ihren Job gemacht, und sie haben ihn gut gemacht.#6

Aus den "Stellungnahmen" des DAFV und des LSVF-SH liest man vor allem eines: Peinlichste Inkompetenz, sowohl juristisch, als auch aus Öko- und Biowissenschaftlicher Sicht.
Hätten beide schlicht geschrieben:"Wir sind dagegen", so wäre das nicht wesentlich weniger gehaltvoll gewesen. 
Das deutsche Anglerverbandswesen als Tummelplatz gescheiterter Existenzen, verknüpft mit dem Peter-Prinzip zu deklarieren mag überzogen sein, jedoch ist der Gedanke diskutabel.
Dabei darf man nicht vergessen, dass diese beiden Beispiele nur stellvertretend sind für den überwiegenden Teil deutscher Anglerverbände.
Und grundsätzlich kann man den amtierenden Funktionären nicht mal einen Vorwurf machen. Sie haben sich ihre Positionen ja kaum hart erkämpfen müssen, sondern wurden gewählt und handeln somit im Auftrag und mit Einverständnis einer Wählerschaft die unfähig ist sich gegen den eigenen Untergang zu stemmen, ja diesem sogar durch Desinteresse und Lethargie noch Vorschub leistet.

Der einzige Trost ist, dass mit dem Untergang der deutschen Angelfischerei auch das Schicksal der Anglerverbände besiegelt ist.


----------



## javi (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Liebe Anglergemeinde,
ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal Werbung für die Revolution von unten machen. Es gibt einen Petitionsaufruf. 
http://www.fischundfang.de/content/...r Angelfischerei  in Meeresschutzgebieten.pdf
Ich möchte alle bitten reichlich gebrauch im Sinne unserer Sache zu machen. 
VG Martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

So eine "Petition" wie dort ist wie mit Platzpatronen schiessen...

Nett für ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit von Verband und Zeitschrift, aber wirkungslos.

Eine richtige Petition in Bundesangelegenheiten macht man hier:
https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/epet/peteinreichen.html

Das sollten Medien wie Verbände eigentlich wissen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Es gibt auch Verbände, die nicht nur zu einer Anhörung fahren und danach nur mal kurz  flache Stellungnahmen verfassen wie der DAFV oder der LSFV-SH, oder wie der DMV sinnlose Platzpatronenpetitionen, sondern auch welche, die aktiv mit Politikern an einer Verhinderung des Verbotes arbeiten.

Nein, natürlich kein Verband der Angler - der "Angelkutterverband":
http://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/angelverbot-betriebe-sehen-sich-existenz-bedroht-6173160.html

Ich drück die Daumen!!

Und bin nach meinen bisherigen Infos immer noch mehr als skeptisch.


----------



## 1.Hippo (6. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Liebe Fischerinnen und Fischer, ich habe gerade die Petition 'Gegen ein geplantes Verbot der Freizeitfischerei im Fehmarnbelt' unterschrieben und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr auch mitmacht.
> Je mehr Menschen die Kampagne unterstützen, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie Erfolg hat. Hier könnt ihr mehr erfahren und unterzeichnen:
> https://weact.campact.de/petitions/gegen-ein-geplantes-verbot-der-freizeitfischerei-im-fehmarnbelt
> Vielen Dank!
> Peter



Unterschrieben! #6
Auch wenn es nur Platzpatronen sind... :g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Jetzt hat sich der NABU hier oben in die Diskussion eingeschaltet und fordert auch ein Angelverbot in dem Gebiet. 

https://schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/news/2016/hobbyangeln-in-ffh.html


----------



## gründler (8. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

2009 glaubig war es,da erwähnte ich hier im AB das die Gegner Schleppangeln in der Ostsee in ihren Sitzungen/tele..etc.bequatschen und wie man es langfristig "bekriegen kann", es massiv runterregeln usw.

Im MV ist es ja schon durch mit Schleppeinschränkungen...

Damals hat man mich hier ausgelacht und als Iluminati etc.beschimpft,der beschimpfer hat das AB schon 2012 oder so verlassen,nun liest man mehr und mehr über böses Schleppangeln in der Ostsee.....

Und das wird noch lange nicht das ende sein was uns erwartet.

#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat sich der NABU hier oben in die Diskussion eingeschaltet und fordert auch ein Angelverbot in dem Gebiet.
> 
> https://schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/news/2016/hobbyangeln-in-ffh.html


Ist ja als Lobbyverband deren gutes Recht bzw.zur Wahrung eigener Interessen quasi Pflicht

Und eine normal funktionierende Anglervertretung,würde das ebenso handhaben..wenn man denn eine hätte[emoji4]


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

und hier ein gestriger  Zeitungsartikel dazu:
http://www.shz.de/regionales/schles...nterstuetzt-plaene-des-bundes-id12942266.html


----------



## Jan1982 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Hallo zusammen,

soll das Angelverbot nun eigentlich nur in den 8 explizit genannten FFH Gebieten gelten oder in allen? Wenn man sich die Karte vom BfN anguckt, dann ist ja fast die gesamte Ostseeküste FFH Gebiet... Was ist mit den dunkelorangen Gebieten? Hat da jemand eine Info zu?

https://www.bfn.de/uploads/pics/karte-schutzgebiete-ostsee-uebersicht.gif

Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Steht doch klart im Anfangsposting:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In den uns vorliegenden Verordnungsentwürfen zur Unterschutzstellung *der acht gemeldeten FFH-Gebiete als Naturschutzgebiete in der deutschen AWZ von Nord- und Ostsee, Stand 20.01.2016,* wird die Freizeitfischerei explizit verboten.
> 
> Unter dem § 4 wird Folgendes für Verordnung über die Festsetzung der Naturschutzgebiete
> „Borkum Riffgrund“ (NSGBRgV), „Doggerbank“ (NSGDgbV), *„Fehmarnbelt“* (NSGFmbV), „Pommersche Bucht – Rönnebank“ (NSGPBRV), und „Sylter Außenriff – Östliche Deutsche Bucht“ (NSGSylV) aufgelistet:


----------



## Jan1982 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

So hätte ich es auch verstanden, aber ganz sicher war ich mir nicht. Denn explizit werden die bestehenden Gebiete nie erwähnt. 

Wenn in den anderen Gebieten um Fehmarn weiter geangelt werden darf, warum ist der Aufschrei dann so groß? Sind die Hotspots alle im Belt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Aus 2 Gründen:
1.:
Ja, weil da viele Hot Spots sind.

2.:
Aus grundsätzlichen Erwägungen.
Keinen mm Platz an die spendensammelnde Schützerindustire preisgeben!!

Weil es damit dann grundsätzlich auch heisst, Angeln würde dem Naturschutz schaden und kann deswegen dann überall in NSG grundsätzlich verboten werden.

Was das nachfolgend für küstennähere NSG und dann nachfolgend für NSG auch in Binnengewässern bedeuten kann, dazu braucht man wohl nicht viel Fantasie...

Einfach mal auch die verlinkte Stellungnahmen lesen (die schlechte(re)n vom DAFV und vom LSFV-SH,  die sehr gute von DFV), ich stellt das ja nicht umsonst rein und verlinke das..


----------



## Jan1982 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Roger that #6

Die Begründung vom Amt ist wirklich abenteuerlich, das haben die Anglervertreter gut herausgearbeitet.

Über begründete Einschränkungen kann man ja reden. Es gibt bereits Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße, ggfs. könnte man über maximale Fangmengen pro Angler reden. In Irland gibt es sowas, Wolfbarsch bspw. soll idealerweise zurückgesetzt werden, maximal 2 pro Angler dürfen entnommen werden...

Da wären wir Angler sicher die letzten die beim Thema Nachhaltigkeit nicht mitmachen. Da ärgert es mich eher dass es zu wenig Regeln gibt um die schwarzen Schaafe, die die Anglerschaft in Verruf bringen, besser zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Ørret (11. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

@Jan1982

Eine Fangmengenbegrenzung für Wolfsbarsch haben wir neuerdings auch, nämlich nur 1 pro Angler und Tag!

Du willst mehr Regeln? Ich nicht! Ich will weniger Regeln, aber dafür sinnvollere. Schwarze Schafe wird es immer geben ,das würde sich auch nicht durch mehr Regeln bessern. Deshalb sollte man die Angler die ihrem Hobby vernünftig nachgehen nicht durch noch mehr Regeln gängeln.

Das die Begründungen für das Verbot abenteuerlich sind, da stimmt dir wohl jeder vollkommen zu!

Bis denne....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Ørret schrieb:


> Du willst mehr Regeln? Ich nicht! Ich will weniger Regeln, aber dafür sinnvollere. Schwarze Schafe wird es immer geben ,das würde sich auch nicht durch mehr Regeln bessern. Deshalb sollte man die Angler die ihrem Hobby vernünftig nachgehen nicht durch noch mehr Regeln gängeln.
> 
> .


#6#6#6


----------



## Jan1982 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

worauf ich hinauswollte: wenn man sich die Positionen von Nabu, usw so anschaut schwingt da für mich immer die Anschuldigung mit, die Angler würden riesige Mengen Dorsche unkontrolliert entnehmen mit den vielen ach so bösen Kuttern und Sportbooten... Dem könnte man von vornherein entgegen wirken, wenn man die Regeln da so auslegt, wie es jeder vernünftige Angler eh macht. Dann könnte man solchen Argumenten gleich den Zahn ziehen. Zum Beispiel Mindestmaß etwas raufsetzen und auch ne maximale Fangmenge pro Angler und Tag festsetzen.


----------



## hans albers (13. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

moin

irgenwann mal 
hat man doch auch im anglerboard
schutz gebiete für alle gefordert, 
in bezug auf dorsch/meeresfauna/reproduktion....


oder hat sich jetzt dran was geändert??


|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Das ist eben der Unterschied (der eine siehts und begreifts, der andere eben nicht):
Hier gehts um Verbot des Angelns, Berufsfischerei bleibt genauso weiter erlaubt wie vieles andere auch..


----------



## crisis (13. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Der Petition des Deutschen Meeresangler Verbands gegen die Einschränkung der Freizeitfischerei im Fehmarnbelt fehlen noch ein paar Stimmen. Wer dies unterstützen will kann das hier tun: http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/


----------



## hans albers (13. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



> Berufsfischerei bleibt genauso weiter erlaubt wie vieles andere auch..




ach so ,...
das hatte ich wirklich falsch verstanden.


dachte ,da stand was von jeglichem verbot 
kommerzieller nutzung (inkl. fischerei)


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Unter Führung des DFV kommt wenigstens auch Frau Dr. und der per se anglerfeindliche DAFV in Gang.

Siehe:
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten...-Bundesminister-um-Angel-Verbot-in-der-Ostsee

Nun geht auch der Landwirtschaftsminister Christian Schmidt (CSU) auf Distanz zur Umweltministerin Hendricks (SPD), die ja gerne mal den noch "schärferen" Grünen gibt und auch immer erst mal vor jedem nachdenken erstmal verbieten will..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...baende-fuer-mehr-meeresschutz_id_5363041.html


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die Schädigung durch Grundschleppnetze in Frage zu stellen ist schon ein starkes Stück.
Wenn in den genannten Gebieten echter Schutz erfolgen würde, anstatt nur Angler und Kitesurfer auszusperren, während die Plünderer dort weiter ihre Bahnen ziehen, wäre ich damit einverstanden. So ist das ganze doch einfach nur grotesk!


----------



## Ossipeter (17. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Kitesurfer dürfen weitgehendst weiter surfen. Die haben einen Deal geschlossen.


----------



## Deep Down (17. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Wie sieht denn dieser "Deal" aus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313885


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Jo, das überrascht mich jetzt.
Mich interessiert aber dennoch vor allem der Umstand das gewerbliche Fischerei erlaubt bleibt und das sogar mit Schleppnetz-Raubbau und Angeln nicht. Das führt die ganze Schutzgebiet Diskussion an absurdum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die Diskussion ist absurd und soll nur dazu dienen, Angler und Angeln grundsätzlich als naturschutzschädlich darzustellen um nachfolgend in weiteren NSG von dieser Prämisse (mit nachfolgenden Verboten) ausgehen zu können, auch in Landes- und Binnengewässern.

Wenn man dann Verbände hat wie DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm, dann haste als Angler natürlich verloren, wie man an deren schlechten Stellungnahmen sieht und dass nachfolgend nix mehr passiert, während die Kiter das hinkriegen.

Anglerkohle abzocken als Verband organisierter Angelfischer in Bund oder Land?:
Ja, gerne....

Etwas zielgerichtet, kompetent und konsistent für Angler tun?:
Wieso, die Deppen zahlen doch auch so weiter..........


----------



## Nidderauer (17. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die Menschen an der deutschen Küste werden das schon zu spüren bekommen, wenn keine Touries mit Angelhintergrund mehr dort auftauchen. Das ist ja nicht unbedingt das garantiert supertolle Wetter, weswegen man dort Urlaub macht.

Da wird es dann doch einige Angler mehr in Richtung Dänemark ziehen, die werden sich freuen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Kitesurfer dürfen weitgehendst weiter surfen. Die haben einen Deal geschlossen.



etwas ot - 
in dem sieg-stück welches mein vater befischt gibt´s auch einen bereich von knapp ´nem km, in dem man nicht angeln darf - naturschutzgebiet. kanu fahren darf man dort weiterhin


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Findling schrieb:


> Jo, das überrascht mich jetzt.



Mich nicht,es legen schliesslich nicht alle Interessenvertretungen die Hände untätig in den Schoß und warten..bis es zu spät ist.


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass das wesentlich mit deren Verband zusammenhängt. Ich glaube das hat andere Gründe. Wie auch immer, interessiert mich nur peripher. Mich interessiert, warum die Ressourcenvernichter unbehelligt bleiben und wir nicht.


----------



## Nidderauer (17. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Das geht einfach darum, dass der Herr Otto Normal seinen Fisch nicht mehr selbst fangen darf, sondern im Supermarkt genormten Einheitsfraß kauft und damit die Industrie unterstützt.

Ein weiterer "positiver" Aspekt ist, dass kein Außenstehender mehr mitbekommt, wie sich die Bestände tatsächlich entwickeln, das öffnet dem bedingungslosen Raubbau in der Ostsee sämtliche Tore sperrangelweit. 

Dafür melden sich dann nach den ersten Hiobsbotschaften über zurückgehende Bestände die ersten Experten zu Wort, die im Anschluß Jahrzehnte benötigen, um trotzdem zu keinem Ergebnis zu kommen. So wie das sonst auch überall läuft. Siehe antiproduktive Binnengewässer wegen angeblicher Nährstoffarmut, Blaualgenproblematik, Bienensterben, Verschwinden anderer Insekten und Singvögel,.... das kann man ja mittlerweile endlos fortführen.

Und zu guter Letzt kann dort, wo nix mehr gefangen wird auch nix tot umfallen. Die bereits vorhandenen Todeszonen in der Ostsee können sich demnach noch deutlich ausweiten, ohne dass sich jemand für die Ursachen interessieren muss.

Das ist wie in anderen Bereichen der (Land-)Wirtschaft auch, da wird nach bewährter Heuschrecken-Manier gewütet, als gäbe es kein Morgen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## dieteraalland (17. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> etwas ot -
> in dem sieg-stück welches mein vater befischt gibt´s auch einen bereich von knapp ´nem km, in dem man nicht angeln darf - naturschutzgebiet. kanu fahren darf man dort weiterhin


 
 nicht ganz richtig: Angeln darf man da, es besteht nur ein Betretungsverbot im Uferbereich |gr:|gr:|gr: 
mit der Wathose kann da gefischt werden außer der Zeit wo 
Watverbot herscht


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> nicht ganz richtig: Angeln darf man da, es besteht nur ein Betretungsverbot im Uferbereich |gr:|gr:|gr:
> mit der Wathose kann da gefischt werden außer der Zeit wo
> Watverbot herscht



ah ok, ja gut, da mein vater keine wathose besitzt hat er´s wohl gleich mal als angelverbot interpretiert, danke dir!


----------



## dieteraalland (17. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

die Vater und ich, angeln immer von der gegenüberliegender Seite, da darf man ja #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

http://www.shz.de/lokales/ostholste...-sich-fuer-hochsee-angler-ein-id13027026.html


----------



## ...andreas.b... (18. März 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Der Grünen Abgeordnete forderte der Text der Resolution "möge sich auch gegen einen wachsenden  Eintrag von Lebensmitteln durch Menschen in die Ostsee aussprechen". Das find ich okay! *Gratis Reisetabletten für alle Kuttergäste vor der Angeltour.* Denn wer nicht kotzt ... :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Vorabverröffentlichung Mag Mai

*Initiative gegen Angelverbot in FFH-Gebieten​*Kommentar

JETZT!!! bildet sich eine "Initiative" gegen das Angelverbot in den FFH-Gebieten der AWZ.

Jetzt erst, wo das Ganze im Mai schon durch sein soll......

Siehe auch hier von der SHZ:
http://www.shz.de/lokales/ostholsteiner-anzeiger/eine-willkuerliche-verbotskultur-id13344566.html

Leider nicht berichtet wird, dass das auch erst auf Anregung und unter Leitung von Jens Meyer von der EGOH (Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein, http://www.egoh.de/) passiert ist, und NICHT die Angelfischerverbände das zu Stande gebracht, sondern die sich nur angeschlossen haben.

Einen Dank dafür an Jens Meyer von der EGOH, der das alles angestossen und organisiert hat.

Ein engagierter Mann, der sich schon damals bei der Änderung der europäischen Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie für den Erhalt der Angelkutter eingesetzt hatte - auch damals schliefen die Anglerverbände selig, wie man am wegschmelzen der Kutter sieht (2006, http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/wie-lange-gibt-es-noch-angelkutter.html). 
Auch der jetzt wieder genannte Landrat Sager hat sich auch damals schon für die Interessen der Angler eingesetzt.
Und auch wir berichteten damals schon!

Ebenfalls ein guter und engagierter Mann ist Dr. Breckling vom DFV (http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/), der ja schon früh eine deutlich bessere Stellungnahme zum Verbot der Freizeitfischerei als der DAFV mit seinem "hingeschmierten Zeug" zu Stande brachte (wir berichteten) ..

Dass die Verbände der Angelfischerei überhaupt erst von der Sache NACH unseren Veröffentlichungen erfahren und dann auch erst reagiert haben, darüber haben wir hier im Thread ja schon ausführlich berichtet.

Da bei der Initiative in meinen Augen leider nur 3 Institutionen bzw. deren Vertreter (Dr. Breckling, DFV und Jens Meyer, EGOH, Landrat Sager) dabei sind, die wirklich auch engagiert UND kompetent für Angler eintreten, der Rest (DAFV, LSFV-SH etc.) nur froh war, dass wieder mal andere die Arbeit machen, können wir gespannt sein, was am Ende raus kommt.

Man hört zwar aus Kreisen des Bundesumweltministeriums, dass es noch kleinere Änderungen an der Verordnung geben soll, substantiell wird das aber wohl nicht im Sinne der Angler verbessert werden, indem das Angelverbot schlicht ersatzlos gestrichen wird....

Warten wirs ab und hoffen wir das Beste..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Auch da war ja schon die EGOH maßgeblich mit beteiligt, bei den Kitesurfern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313885

Man kann im Interesse der Angler nur hoffen, dass die "Vertreter" der Angelfischerei sich daher möglichst zurückhalten und die Leute der neuen Initiative, die schon kompetent bewiesen haben, dass sie Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit für Angler und das Angeln können (DFV, EGOH, Landrat etc.), dann auch machen lassen - damit wir wenigstens ne Chance haben...


----------



## KptIglo (23. April 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Da bleibt nur zu Hoffen, dass Dr. H von seiner Partei die Möglichkeit bekommt in Berlin einen neuen Wirkungskreis zu finden.


----------



## KptIglo (23. April 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Hier eine Quelle von der Küste 
https://www.facebook.com/We-love-Nordseekrabben-und-unser-Wattenmeer-770839929658541/?fref=nf


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Auch hier wieder:
Jens Meyer von der EGOH, der Dinge anstösst und verbreitet (vom 20.04, schon):
http://www.hallo-holstein.de/regionale-lokale-nachrichten/21310-2016-04-20-19-36-4

Liest man dazu was bei DAFV, LSFV-SH oder LAV-MV, den betroffenen Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei??

NATÜRLICH WIEDER MAL NICHT!!!

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider nicht berichtet wird, dass das auch erst auf Anregung und unter Leitung von Jens Meyer von der EGOH (Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein, http://www.egoh.de/) passiert ist, und NICHT die Angelfischerverbände das zu Stande gebracht, sondern die sich nur angeschlossen haben.
> 
> Einen Dank dafür an Jens Meyer von der EGOH, der das alles angestossen und organisiert hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

http://www.landtag.ltsh.de/plenumon.../plenumonline/archiv/wp18/42/debatten/21.html

Kommentare dazu, Unterstützung seitens der Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei, Veröffentlichungen in nationalen Leitmedien oder in Landesmedien dazu seitens der Verbände um mehr Druck zu machen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315679


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Pressemeldung

*Pahlmann MdB fordert Überprüfung geplanter Fischereiverbote in Nord- und Ostsee*​
*SPD sollte kurzen Dienstweg zu eigener Ministerin nutzen, anstatt mit dem Finger auf andere Ressorts zu zeigen*

Berlin, 12. Mai 2016 - Ingrid Pahlmann, fischereipolitische Sprecherin der CDUCSU-Bundestagsfraktion erklärt: 

„Gegen die geplanten Fischereiverbote in der Nord- und Ostsee hat sich erheblicher Widerstand in den Reihen der Fischereiverbände und Erzeugergemeinschaften, aber auch weit über die unmittelbar betroffenen Kommunen und Gemeinden hinaus formiert.

Zweifel bestehen insbesondere an der Verhältnismäßigkeit aber vor allem an der Notwendigkeit und der Wirksamkeit der Maßnahmen.

Die Fanggebiete der Fischer sind bereits durch die Windkraftparks stark eingeschränkt. Weitere Beschränkungen sind auch vor diesem Hintergrund zu bewerten. Eine Konzentration auf wenige Fanggebiete kann für den dortigen Fischbestand keine schonende Wirkung haben.

Gerade auch das geplante Verbot der Angel- und Freizeitfischerei ist unverhältnismäßig und entbehrt jeder wissenschaftlichen Grundlage. Der Meeresboden bleibt unberührt, Riffe werden nicht beeinträchtigt und es gibt kaum unerwünschte Beifänge. 

Bundesministerin Hendricks ist aufgefordert, ihre geplanten Maßnahmen mit Daten und Fakten wissenschaftlich zu hinterlegen und den EU-Vorgaben entsprechend lediglich Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, die auch tatsächlich erforderlich sind. Den Anforderungen von Naturschutz ist dabei ebenso Rechnung zu tragen wie denen von Gesellschaft, Kultur und Wirtschaft sowie regionalen und örtlichen Besonderheiten.

Besonders irritierend ist auch die mangelnde Gesprächsbereitschaft des Koalitionspartners, der zwar keine Zeit für gemeinsame Beratungstermine hat aber noch vor einer koaltionsinternen Abstimmung das lediglich mitbeteiligte Landwirtschaftsministerium kritisiert. Hier ist doch dringend zu empfehlen, den kurzen Dienstweg zur Parteifreundin im Bundesumweltministerium zu nutzen, um den unverhältnismäßigen Belastungen für die Fischerei entgegenzuwirken.“


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Aktuelle Pressemeldung zum Thema von der EGOH:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316438

Weiterhin ist es so, dass die Hauptarbeit von der EGOH gemacht und vom DFV, der DAFV und seine Landesverbände arbeiten bestenfalls ein bisschen zu.

Wenn unsere Infos stimmen, wurde eine geplante Demo in Berlin gekippt, weil DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm nicht wollten und/oder nicht in die Puschen kamen - sobald ich dazu nähere und verifizierte Infos kriege, stehen die dann hier.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da weisste dann Bescheid.............


da kann man das angeln nur noch nach dänemark verlegen...und das geld wird die dänische krone erfreuen....und alles was noch da dranhängt.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Weiter große Gefahr:
Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt!!*​
Man hört ja so aus guten Quellen, dass die Gespräche, die von Angler"vertretern" zum Thema Angelverbot in FFH-Gebieten (speziell auch Fehmarnbelt) vor kurzem im Bundesumweltministerium geführt worden sein sollen, nicht gerade erfolgreich waren. 

Die anderen Verbände aus der Koalition gegen das Angelverbot wurden nach unseren Infos darüber vorher auch wohl nicht informiert oder wurde das gemeinsam koordiniert vom DAFV, jedenfalls wussten nicht alle von dieser "Aktion" im Bundesumweltministerium.
Der DAFV machte da anscheinend einen Alleingang mit dem LSFV-SH - oder "vergass" alle zu informieren (naja ok., Angelfischerverbände und Information und Kommunikation.......)...

Gut daher, dass neben EGOH und DFV sich auch noch der Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V hier richtig einbringt und gemeinsam weiter, auch aktuell noch,  versucht, das Schlimmste zu verhindern, siehe folgende Meldung:
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/article207623147/Politiker-wollen-Angelverbot-kippen.html

Nach dem, was wir bisher erfahren haben (u.a. aus BMU und BfN), soll es bestenfalls zu einzelnen Lockerungen bei Fläche oder Zeit des Angelverbotes kommen, evt. einer Ausnahmegenehmigung für die Kutter, aber das Angelverbot per se bestehen bleiben (für Ausnahme Angelkutter (nicht für die Aufhebung Angelverbot) setzt sich wohl auch die SPD-Wahlkreisabgeordnete ein, wie man hört).

Die altbekannte Salamitaktik der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und von Behörden und Ministerien gegen Angeln und Angler, klein(er) anfangen, und dann Stück für Stück abschaffen, scheint auch hier das klare Ziel zu sein.

Ob und in wie weit da dann geklagt werden wird vom DAFV, dem LSFV-SH oder dem LAV-MeckPomm, wenn das Angelverbot (wenn auch in abgeschwächter Form) kommen sollte, wird sich zeigen.

Ich vermute auch, dass auch das wieder andere Verbände (Angelkutter, Fischerei, Tourismus, Wirtschaftsförderung etc.) abseits der Angelfischerei übernehmen werden müssen.....

Denn so schlecht sollen dazu die Chancen angeblich gar nicht stehen, dass man das juristisch kippen könnte. 

Die Chance, dass da aber die Angelfischerverbände mit Klagen aktiv werden sollten, ist nach bisherigen Erfahrungen eher als gering einzuschätzen ..

Abnicken und alles schlucken ist ja bisher eher deren Devise gewesen. 
Man ist ja Naturschutzverband.................
Ob sich das unter dem aktuellen Regime der real existierenden Angelfischerverbände ändern wird???

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Sharpo (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ich bin mal wieder arschig.  :q

Achtung:

Wäre doch geil wenn es mal so ein grosses Angelverbotsgebiet gibt .
Die Anglerverbände u. Angler mal so richtig einen vorm Latz bekommen.

Evtl. wird dann mal wer wach in DE.  

Delittantismus muss bestraft werden, je härter um so besser.


Und wer jetzt meckert....juckt mich nicht. Da oben angel ich net.  lol


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Du vergisst:
Mitglieder in den Landesverbänden sind Vereine, die Gewässer bewirtschaften, und eben keine Angler, und Mitglied im DAFV sind diese Landesverbände.

Da die von den Meeresanglern praktisch kaum Beiträge kriegen (DMV irgendwas um 5 - 600 Zahler) und die Interessen der Verbände so  eher bei den bewirtschaftenden Vereinen liegen (und das Meer ist da nun mal nicht dabei), ist das Interesse an diesem Angelverbot relativ gering bei DAFV und Konsorten.

Nur, weil andere was tun (DFV, EGOH, Angelkutterverband etc.) müssen die Angelfischerverbände sich halt auch regen, damit nicht gleich wieder Schmutzpuckel ausm Netz Böses schreiben ;-))

Anfangs dachten sie halt noch, sie können was hinkriegen und haben sich dann eingeklinkt zu Fototerminen - bei konkreter Arbeit wurden dann Frau Dr. oder Herr Vollborn nicht mehr gesehen, da wurde dann ein Kreisverbandsvorsitzender Ostholstein geschickt..


----------



## Sharpo (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du vergisst:
> Mitglieder in den Landesverbänden sind Vereine, die Gewässer bewirtschaften, und eben keine Angler, und Mitglied im DAFV sind diese Landesverbände.
> 
> Da die von den Meeresanglern praktisch kaum Beiträge kriegen (DMV irgendwas um 5 - 600 Zahler) und die Interessen der Verbände so  eher bei den bewirtschaftenden Vereinen liegen (und das Meer ist da nun mal nicht dabei), ist das Interesse an diesem Angelverbot relativ gering bei DAFV und Konsorten.
> ...




Nene, ich vergesse nix.
Die Mitglieder in den Vereinen sind Angler...Kette von unten nach oben. Kennste doch.

Mitgliedsbeiträge kann man anpassen. Wenn man nicht versteht und es seinen Mitgliedern nicht erklärt wozu Geld genutzt wird etc...

Selber Schuld!

Ne Thomas, ich habe da kein Mitleid mehr mit.

(Und was interesiert mich Nord u. Ostsee....ist doch alles Ländersache.....blablabla....ich hoffe DU verstehst was ich meine.     )


----------



## gründler (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich bin mal wieder arschig. :q
> 
> Achtung:
> 
> ...


 
Gab doch diesen Link mit Landkarte und eingezeichneten FFH und co.Gebieten.Setzt man da oben im Link nen Haken
für Binnengebiete FFH NSG's etc. auch anzeigen, wird das aber ....ach hoffnungslos......

2022 so ca.(sollte ich noch leben) gucken wa nochmal weil bis 2018 kriegen die es De.weit wohl noch nicht hin und werden Brüssel um Aufschub fragen......... 

#h


----------



## Sharpo (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



gründler schrieb:


> Gab doch diesen Link mit Landkarte und eingezeichneten FFH und co.Gebieten.Setzt man da oben im Link nen Haken
> für Binnengebiete FFH NSG's etc. auch anzeigen, wird das aber ....ach hoffnungslos......
> 
> 2022 so ca.(sollte ich noch leben) gucken wa nochmal weil bis 2018 kriegen die es De.weit wohl noch nicht hin und werden Brüssel um Aufschub fragen.........
> ...



Bis 2022 hab ich noch etwas Zeit.  

danach..Niederlande und Belgien.
Und wenn net....auch egal.  |uhoh::q

E- Auto kann ich mir eh net leisten. Wahrscheinlich reicht die E- Ladung auch eh net..kurz vor der Grenze dann noch ne Übernachtung einplanen....nene  

ich fände es aber sau geil wenn die SHler net mehr in Ostsee u. Nordsee angeln dürften.
Ich spiele da auf Diskussionen im LSFV SH Forum an.. 

Sag ja..arschige zeit von mir..

Mag gar net an das Schulterklopfen denken wenn DAFV, Vollborn etc. erfolg haben..


----------



## Deep Down (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Wenn es Ausnahmen gibt, hat man doch erreicht, was man wollte! 
Immerhin hat man Schlimmeres verhindert!

*kotz*


----------



## Sharpo (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

das Schlimme an dieser Sache ist....

"Gewinnen" die Anglerverbände....Thomas dann nehmen se Dir doch jeglichen Wind aus den Segeln.  

Trotz interner Streitigkeiten ist man als DAFV+ LV in der Lage Einfluss auf Politik etc. blabla zu nehmen.
Geld somit richtig angelegt.Wenn noch mehr vorhanden wäre...dann sogar bessere Arbeit. Etc. etc.

:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Erstens sind das keine "Angler"verbände, sondern nur Angelfischerverbände..

Und wenn die mal was erreichen würden, wärs ja nur gut.

Allerdings hat sich, wie man hört, bei dem nicht mit den anderen abgesprochenen oder koordinierten Gespräch von Frau Dr. und Herrn Vollborn beim BMU in Berlin große Ernüchterung eingestellt, da praktisch keinerlei positives Ergebnis (im Sinne der Angler) erreicht wurde.

Wenn da also was erreicht werden wird für Angler und das Angeln, dann auf Grund der guten Arbeit von Egoh; DFV; Angelkutterverband etc..

Es ist also alles wie immer:

*Trotz *und nicht wegen DAFV und LSFV-SH und Konsorten gibts noch einen ganz kleinen Hoffnungsschimmer für Angler und Angeln ...

Die Angelfischerverbände bringen für Angler und Angeln eben keine Leistung, die auch nur annähernd in einem "gesunden Verhältnis" zu den von organisierten Angelfischern in diese Verbände gepumpten Millionen steht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wenn es Ausnahmen gibt, hat man doch erreicht, was man wollte!
> Immerhin hat man Schlimmeres verhindert!
> 
> *kotz*


Ja sicher..R.V.'s Standardphrase

Übersetzt:

Wir haben uns mit der Looserecke abgefunden, entscheidend ist nicht ob wir vor den Dassel bekommen sondern nur wieviel.[emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die restlichen 200m zum Angeln am Behrensdorfer See wurden auch so verkauft, nachdem sich der LSFV-SH zu spät eingeschaltet hat, um noch was zu erreichen.
"Wir haben noch was gerettet, wir sind so toll, es hätte noch viel schlimmer kommen können"....

Auch hier bei den FFH-Gebieten mit Angelverbot merkten der DAFV, der LSFV-SH und der LAV-MV ja erst nach unseren Veröffentlichungen, was da droht und fingen dann erst an zu reagieren.

Obwohl sie die gleichen Mails wie ich vom BMU später, schon Wochen vor mir vorliegen hatten.

Die könnens halt einfach so oder so nicht....

Hoffen wir, dass DFV, EGOH, Angelkutterverband, Tourismusverband etc. weiter im Interesse der Meeresangler kämpfen, um das Versagen von DAFV und Konsorten auszugleichen..


----------



## sbho (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich bin mal wieder arschig.  :q
> 
> Achtung:
> 
> ...


----------



## sbho (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Am besten wir machen eine Firma auf, 
mit dem Unternehmenszweck "Fischen" schließen uns alle zusammen und gelten dann als Berufsfischer....  :m

das wärs noch, 
und wir müssten die Fische (sorry) noch nicht mal mehr abstechen (Waidgerecht töten) und 
könnten sogar Netze und Reusen verwenden, 
alles  um den gesetzlichen Anforderungen zu genügen, 
so pervers das klingt, 
wird es darauf hinauslaufen, 
und wir bekommen dann noch 450 .--€  pro Kopf...


----------



## gründler (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Dann wär'n seit Jahrzehnten mal wieder alle Stühle der Berufsschulen belegt Abt. Fischwirt/Berufsf. 

Und auch als Bf etc.ist man im Sinne der Eu Lebensmittelverordnung bemüht seinen Kunden frische ware zu liefern.Darum sollte bei der Reusen/Netzfischerei darauf geachtet werden die fische nicht ewig darin zu ""hältern"".Wenn möglich noch lebend umsetzen in hälterbecken und für die Kunden frisch töten......


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

neue Pressemeldung dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316916


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Nach den gestrigen Gesprächen/Aktionen in Heiligenhafen/Fehmarn scheint immer klarer zu werden, dass das pauschale Angelverbot in §4 bestehen bleiben soll, und nur einzelne, recht marginale zeitliche oder räumliche Erleichterungen kommen sollen.

Es wird von Europapolitikern angeblich auch schon drüber gesprochen, dass auch die Bundesländer in küstennahen Gebieten die EU-Verordnungen durchsetzen müssten nach dem Vorbild FFH in AWZ...
Auch die Länder könnten sonst mit einem Vertragsverletzungsverfahren belastet werden. 

Man vermutet, dass analog den Gebieten in den AWZ auch in den Küstengebieten dann zuerst mal pauschal das Verbot der Freizeitfischerei kommen könnte.

Das sind Einschätzungen einzelner EU-Politiker, konkrete Papiere habe ich dazu nicht vorliegen, die scheinen aber in ihren Überlegungen diesbezüglich  schon recht weit zu sein.

Sobald ich mehr bzw. konkreteres mitbekommen, erfahrt ihr es umgehend.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Falls sich die pauschalen Angelverbote tatsächlich auf deutlich mehr FFH-Gebiete ausweiten sollten, Gute Nacht!
Viel Nordsee bleibt in Küstennähe nicht übrig.
http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...?centerY=6044206.844?scale=2500000?layers=513


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Dann darf die Frage gestellt sein, ob die naturschützenden Angelvertreter im Bundesverband DAFV gegen diese hirnrissigen und rechtlich nicht haltbaren Verbote klagen werden- oder ob man sich auf diejenigen verlässt, denen es ausschließlich um die eigenen wirtschaftlichen Interessen geht (Kutter, Hoteliers etc.). Es wäre mehr als peinlich, wenn die wirtschaftlichen Interessen durchzusetzen wären, der DAFV es jedoch nicht schafft, öffentlich darzustellen, dass die Angler mit Booten, Pilker und Gummifisch keine Schaden anrichten! Es wäre eine Möglichkeit, die ANgler positiv darzustellen- will das der DAFV überhaupt?

Ich sehe schon die Schlagzeile vor mir: DAFV verhindert vollständiges Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt und einigt sich auf Ausnahmeregelung für die Angler. Das Angeln bleibt am 31. Dezember eines jeden Jahres von 18.00 Uhr bis 18.15 Uhr im Fehmarnbelt erlaubt. Frau Dr Happach-Kasan zeigt sich sehr zufrieden mit dem ausgehandelten Kompromiss "Wir als DAFV haben gezeigt, dass wir für die Angler kämpfen und Angeln und Naturschutz vereinbar sind. So kann in dem erlaubten Zeitraum jeder Angler seinen Dorsch für den eigenen Verzehr am Neujahrstag fangen"...#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Und das geht ja weiter in den Binnengewässern, alleine ca. 80 % der Fliessgewässer in NDS sollen gesperrt werden. Der Anglerverband wird klagen, obs Weser-Ems oder der DAFV überhaupt schon mitbekommen haben, darf man getrost bezweifeln (genauso, dass DAFV mal klagen wird .... ) :


----------



## Sharpo (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Mehrere Feederruten der Marke Matrix und Browning etc. , Shimano Rollen Ultegra etc. , Sitzkiepe Rive Setzkescher etc.. günstig zu verkaufen.  |supergri

bei kompletter Abnahme gebenich noch nen Eimer Dendrobenas dazu.


Die sind doch einfach nur irre in Europa


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Das ist wie mit der grünen oder demnächst bleune Plakete für Umweltzonen beim Auto. Nachgewiesen ohne Sinn aber gerichtlich bestätigt dass es trotzdem Rechtens ist zum Schutz der Umwelt.
Da wird von der Politik gezeigt dass man etwas tut, sogar gegen den Wiederstand der Menschen.  Zwar sinnlos aber erfüllt die Forderungen der von Grünen und Lobbyisten vollen Kommissionen in Brüssel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Zwar sinnlos aber erfüllt die Forderungen der von Grünen und Lobbyisten vollen Kommissionen in Brüssel.


Muss man richtigstellen:
Es gibt keine Forderung nach Angelverboten aus Brüssel.

*Das ist die alleinige Auslegung der bundesdeutschen Regierung, dass zum Schutz dieser Gebiete Angler ausgesperrt werden müssen.*

Und wenn es NICHT gelingen sollte, diesen § 4 (Verbot der Freizeitfischerei) ersatzlos zu streichen, ist damit seitens Gesetzgeber und Behörden in der BRD (NICHT Europa, die wollen KEIN Angelverbot, NIE gefodert!!!!) festgestellt, dass Angeln in der BRD grundsätzlich zuerst einmal nicht mit Naturschutz vereinbar ist (da können die Angelfischerverbände sich noch so als Naturschutzverbände gerieren und so nennen).

Um wie viel leichter es das der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU und BUND und deren parlamentarischen Arm, den Grünen es machen wird, angelnde Bürger auszugrenzen und auszusperren, das sieht man daran, dass die Grünen ja noch nicht mal in der aktuellen Bundesregierung drin sind, welche so einen bürger- und anglerfeindlichen Dreck beschliesst.

Das können Sozen (in vielen Landesregierungen ja mit den Grünen verbandelt) und inzwischen auch die Schwarzen (sowohl schwarz-grün wie grün-schwarz inzwischen in Landesregierungen) ganz gut ohne den parlamentarischen Arm der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie, wie man hei ja am praktischen Beispiel sieht..,

Wenn man dann noch sieht, dass man da auch noch  auf die Trümmertruppe DAFV oder deren lächerliche Kaschperleslandesverbände wie den LSFV-SH angewiesen sein soll, um das zu verhindern (Gott sei Dank, einzige Hoffnung, machen DFV, EGOH, Kutter/Bäderschiffseigner und Tourismusorganisationen da deutlich mehr und bessere Arbeit als der DAFV und Konsorten - ist meine letzte Hoffnung...), dann kann ich sharpo schon verstehen, wenn er sein Angelzeug zum Kauf anbietet........................


----------



## Sharpo (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ach alles nicht so schlimm. Wie Kollege Fisherbandit schon sagte, es wird Ausnahmen geben. 
Bereiche in bester Fischlage werden dem Angler im Bereich von 20m zur Verfügung stehen. 
Die Verbände werden dies dann in einem grosse Fischerfest den Anglern als besonderen Erfolg verkaufen und sich feiern lassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das geht ja weiter in den Binnengewässern, alleine ca. 80 % der Fliessgewässer in NDS sollen gesperrt werden. Der Anglerverband wird klagen, obs Weser-Ems oder der DAFV überhaupt schon mitbekommen haben, darf man getrost bezweifeln (genauso, dass DAFV mal klagen wird .... ) :



Das Thema bleibt un seit Monaten recht ruhig, es gibt ein paar Leute die es betrifft, aber die Masse zeigt sich unbeeindruckt. 

Na dem Motto, was geht es mich an, ich angele dort ja nicht.

Und un wird an der nächsten Tranche gearbeitet und ich bin sicher da wird bereits an weiteren gearbeitet.

Ich könnte K...:r


----------



## gründler (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Was bei jedem vor Ort so "gelb" und bunt...ist kann sich ja jeder selber anschauen,funzt ähnlich wie Googel E.

Oder meint ihr das trifft nur uns NDS'ler SH'ler MV usw??




http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...?centerY=5762425.030?scale=5000000?layers=543


#h


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das geht ja weiter in den Binnengewässern, alleine ca. 80 % der Fliessgewässer in NDS sollen gesperrt werden. Der Anglerverband wird klagen, obs Weser-Ems oder der DAFV überhaupt schon mitbekommen haben, darf man getrost bezweifeln (genauso, dass DAFV mal klagen wird .... ) :



gibts dafür ein link? würde das gerne weitersenden


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Kann Dir Verband sicher geben...


----------



## Ukel (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Der LV Weser-Ems ist ja nur wenig betroffen, da wird der Pu......ähm Pieper mit seinen guten Kontakten zu den Behörden sicherlich was tolles aushandeln.
Der AV Niedersachsen wäre ziemlich weit betroffen, da fragt man sich, ob die wirklich guten Leute gegen diesen Blödsinn etwas erreichen können, wenn das von oben herab einfach durchgesetzt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Zumindest wollen sie dann klagen..

War ja aber hier nur das Beispiel, wie das küstennah und Binnen weitergehen, wird, wenn hier in den AWZ-Gebieten es nicht geschafft wird, das aufzuhalten.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ich setzt die "Geplanten Angelverbote in NDS" mal in den Bachforellenpirschthread!

Was ein Horrorblättchen!


----------



## kreuzass (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Huch, da wird ja geplant fast die gesamte Ems dicht zu machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Versagen die Angelfischerverbände wieder?*​
Nach noch unbestätigten Infos, aber aus bisher als glaubwürdig bekannten Quellen aus Berlin:

Während DFV, EGOH, Tourismusverbände etc. der Initiative klar erkannt haben, dass nur die Streichung des § 4 mit dem Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Verordnungsentwürfen zur Unterschutzstellung der acht gemeldeten FFH-Gebiete als Naturschutzgebiete in der deutschen AWZ von Nord- und Ostsee Sinn macht, da ansonsten ja festgeschrieben werden  würde, dass Angeln grundsätzlich als naturschutzschädlich gelten soll, sollen nach unseren Infos DAFV und LSFV-SH (bzw. deren Vertreter Happach-Kasan und Vollborn) in nicht mit der Initiative abgesprochenen Gesprächen mit dem Umweltministerium eingeknickt sein und statt zu kämpfen (wie z. B. NDS: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317166) einem "Kompromiss" zugestimmt haben.

So, dass zwar die Fläche der vom Angelverbot betroffenen Gebiete verkleinert werden würden, aber grundsätzlich das Angelverbot in den dann kleineren Gebieten festgeschrieben werden würde.

Diesem Versagen der Angelfischerverbände durch Festschreiben von Angelverboten soll dann natürlich am Ende auch das Ministerium wie das ausführende Bundesamt für Naturschutz zugestimmt haben und das entsprechend in den neuen Verordnungsentwurf einarbeiten.

Logisch, da dies ein voller Sieg der Schützer und anglerfeindlichen Behörden/Ministerien wäre, wenn damit durchgesetzt werden würde, dass Angeln grundsätzlich und ohne wissenschaftliche Begründung als naturschutzschädlich zu gelten hat und verboten werden kann wie in der Verordnung das wohl nun  geplant und abgesprochen sein soll.

Verkauft werden, wenn das so wie berichtet stimmen sollte, wird das Ganze durch den DAFV und den LSFV-SH dann wohl als "Erfolg", weil man es ja geschafft hätte, die Fläche mit den Angelverboten zu verkleinern.

Dass es dennoch Angelverbote sind, die damit grundsätzlich feststellen, dass Angeln naturschutzschädlich sind, werden die dann erst begreifen, wenn auf Grund dessen dann auch weitere Angelverbote in küstennahen Landesgebieten folgen werden und am Ende wie in NDS schon versucht wird, auch bundesweit im Binnenland.

Wir bleiben dran, werden beobachten und berichten wie das alles nun ausgehen wird und ob das alles punktgenau so stimmt wie uns berichtet (wundern würds mich weniger nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen mit den genannten Verbänden) .

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Thomas, sorry....ich werde mich hier abmelden und Dein Forum nie wieder besuchen.

Ich pack das psychisch nicht mehr.
Solche Meldungen ziehen mich extrem runter...ich kann diesen Dreck ...diesen Drecksverband nicht mehr lesen.

Viel Glück im Kampf gegen Schwachmaten.

|krank:


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ich wollte das Problem in der Örtlichen Facebookgruppe bekannt machen, dort liegt das FFH Gebiet genau im Kurpark-würde also alle treffen-aber der dortige Admin hat das Zensiert .


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Naja, hier gehts zuerst mal um die Gebiete der AWZ (Hochseegebiete), da dürfte kaum ein Kurpark liegen.

Dass, wenn das so durchgeht wie man nun befürchten muss, nachfolgend auch Auswirkungen auf küstennahe Gewässer/Gebiete und nachfolgend Binnengewässer haben kann, ist unbestritten, aber hier nicht das eigentliche Thema.

Wie das funktionieren kann mit einem guten Verband für Angler, wenn Binnengewässer bedroht sind, sieht man ja in Niedersachsen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317166

Hier ist aber das Thema die Gebiete der AWZ in Nord- und Ostsee...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verkauft werden, wenn das so wie berichtet stimmen sollte, wird das Ganze durch den DAFV und den LSFV-SH dann wohl als "Erfolg", weil man es ja geschafft hätte, die Fläche mit den Angelverboten zu verkleinern.



Verkauft werden hier einzig und allein Angler.

Mit solchen Verbänden,egal ob auf Bundes oder Landesebene,wird Erfolg ein Fremdwort bleiben.

Wer allerdings Böcke zum Gärtner macht und sich deren Kontraproduktive Eskapaden auch noch dauerhaft gefallen lässt,hat es aber auch nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die neue Verordnung ist ja bereits geschrieben und soll nun versandt werden (bin natürlich dran), nach Aussagen aus Berlin steht aber das Angelverbot weiter drin (sobald  ichs vorliegen habe, stell ichs hier rein).

Nun gehts dann aber danach in die sogenannte "Ressortabstimmung" u.a. mit Verkehr, Tourismus, Wirtschaft etc., alles was betroffen sein kann. Die CDU/CSU-Ministerien sollen sich schon mal pro Angler positioniert haben, in wie weit das BMU und BfN in der großen Koalition beeinflussen wird, wird sich zeigen.

Ich denke, die werden versuchen das in die Sommerpause zu retten, in der Hoffnung dass man das dann nach der Sommerpause nicht mehr so hoch kochen wird wie das momentan dankenswerterweise die Initiative ja macht.

Die EGOH und der DFV mit dem Angelkutterverband und den Tourismusverbänden etc. werden aber jedenfalls so oder so weiter dran bleiben, um das Angelverbot komplett raus zu bekommen, egal was die Sport-/Angelfischerverbände treiben oder auch eben nicht...


----------



## -MW- (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ätzend, man schaue in unsere Nachbarländer wie NL oder F wie problemlos der Angelsport sein kann, grade im Meer....in DE denkt irgendwie jeder Machthaber,  neuen Bürokratieirrsinn auslösen/ausdenken n zu müssen.;+ MEGA Schweinerei, aber ohne gescheite Lobby wird wohl weiterhin den Anglern vorgesetzt was so Schwachsinnig ist wie es nur Politiker sein können
 ...und das für ein Hobby wie Angeln immer mehr Regeln & Verbote erstellt werden [edit by Admin: Das Fass machen wir hier sicher nicht auf, da gibt geeignetere Foren dafür, danke]  zeigt doch was für Hornochsen uns regieren....traurig
 @gardenfly....krass ist auch das sowas von Facebook zensiert wird! sicher?


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



-MW- schrieb:


> Ätzend, man schaue in unsere Nachbarländer wie NL oder F wie problemlos der Angelsport sein kann, grade im Meer....in DE denkt irgendwie jeder Machthaber,  neuen Bürokratieirrsinn auslösen/ausdenken n zu müssen.;+ MEGA Schweinerei, aber ohne gescheite Lobby wird wohl weiterhin den Anglern vorgesetzt was so Schwachsinnig ist wie es nur Politiker sein können
> ...und das für ein Hobby wie Angeln immer mehr Regeln & Verbote erstellt werden [edit by Admin: Das Fass machen wir hier sicher nicht auf, da gibt geeignetere Foren dafür, danke]  zeigt doch was für Hornochsen uns regieren....traurig
> @gardenfly....krass ist auch das sowas von Facebook zensiert wird! sicher?




Es geht nicht um Bürokratieunsinn sondern um Schützerwahn.
Einige Deutsche meinen den Bürger vor allem zu Schützen und die Natur vor dem Bürger zu schützen.

Ein absoluter Schützerirrsin geht durch diesen Staat.
Ökoterrorismus ist angesagt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



-MW- schrieb:


> @gardenfly....krass ist auch das sowas von Facebook zensiert wird! sicher?



Nicht von Facebook direkt, vom Seitenbetreiber denke ich.


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nicht von Facebook direkt, vom Seitenbetreiber denke ich.



richtig der Admin der Gruppe, lässt nur Selbstbeweihräucherungen des Stadtrates zu und bunte Blumenbilder . Dachte halt das es dort genau die in der Verwaltung lesen könnten und vorher verhindern können. 
Denn das es den Kurbetrieb stören /verhindern kann, haben die in der uns nicht freundlich gesinnten Kreisstadt, garantiert eingeplant als die Gebiete gemeldet wurden.


----------



## willmalwassagen (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ja, das FFH Gebiet Borkum Riff nm´muss unbedingt vor Anglern geschützt werden. Besonderen Schutz haben dan die ca. 70 Windräder die genau in diesemGebiet stehen und jeden Tag Lärm und
Vibrationen veursachen und permanent Wartungsschiffe  benötigen.
Die Kadetrinne ist  ein spezieler Fall, internationales Seegebiet, da haben die zuerst einmal überhaupt kein Recht etwas zu verordnen.
Im Fehmarnbelt ist die Riesenbrücke und  unglaublich viel Schiffsverkehr, aber stören sollen nur die Angler.
Bananenrepublik Deutschland


----------



## raubangler (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Der Nabu hat auch bereits eine mögliche Rückzugslinie gesetzt.
Trollingboote sind speziell im Focus.

„Das Trolling ist nur schwer mit den Schutzgebietszielen vereinbar. Hier sollte die Politik nicht die Augen verschließen, sondern sich differenziert mit den Auswirkungen der Freizeitfischerei auseinandersetzen“, so Schultz weiter.
https://schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/news/2016/hobbyangeln-in-ffh.html

Da kommt am Ende ein Kompromiss raus, dass von Booten über 15PS in den Gebieten nicht mehr geangelt werden darf.
Wetten?
Würde gerechterweise auch die treffen, die bei dieser Thünen-Studie fröhlich mitgewirkt hatten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Das war schon von Anfang mit die Begründung für das Verbot und ist nichts Neues oder gar eine "Rückzugslinie".

Es wird rauskommen, dass das Angelverbot nicht mehr in allen Gebieten gilt laut der neuen Verordnung, das ist alles, so wie es momentan aus Berlin berichtet wird (hoffe, ich hab die Verordnung morgen vorliegen, bin dran).

Nur, dass es sowohl noch durch die Ressortabstimmung muss und sowohl EGO, DFV, Kutterkäptns, Touristiker etc. im Gegensatz zu den Angelfischerverbnden bis jetzt klar sagen, dass sie kein Angelverbot akzeptieren und notfalls auch klagen werden, gibt mir die Hoffnung, dass diese Scheeixxx noch gekippt werden kann...


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft daran?

Da wird nen Kompromiss ausgehandelt damit alle zufrieden sind.
Die Angler haben ihren kleinen Angelbereich und die Ökoterroristen ihren viel grösseren Schutzbereich.
Alle sind Happy und ein LSFV lässt sich wieder feiern.

So läuft es seit Jahrzehnten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Da es sich bei denen, die wirklich was tun wollen für Angler, NICHT um die unfähigen Angelfischerverbände handelt, glaube ich (noch) daran, dass die anderen auch wirklich Anglern helfen wollen, doch.

Bis jetzt noch...


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da es sich bei denen, die wirklich was tun wollen für Angler, NICHT um die unfähigen Angelfischerverbände handelt, glaube ich (noch) daran, dass die anderen auch wirklich Anglern helfen wollen, doch.
> 
> Bis jetzt noch...



Ähm..zwischen WOLLEN und KÖNNEN.....und WERDEN

Kennste ne?


----------



## raubangler (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das war schon von Anfang mit die Begründung für das Verbot und ist nichts Neues oder gar eine "Rückzugslinie".



Abwarten, was am Ende(!) der Verhandlungen (auch inkl. Nabu) herauskommt.

Hat einen Grund, warum Trolling vom Nabu extra erwähnt wird.
Die Super-Thünen-Studie hätte ja alleine auch gereicht.


----------



## Stichling63 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Moin Thomas, ein Einknicken der Angelverbände, weil man Ihnen einen Knochen hin hält (kleineres Sperrgebiet) halte ich für möglich und leider für sehr wahrscheinlich. Zwischen den Zeilen konnte man das schon auf dem Schiff (Veranstaltung gegen das Angelverbot in Heiligenhafen) heraushören Ich befürchte das die Angelverbände das auch noch als Sieg empfinden. Hier darf es nur eine Haltung geben, kein Angelverbot. Es muss eine klare harte Linie aufgebaut werden. Auf der Landesebene sind sich alle einig, egal ob Grüne-CDU-SPD u.s.w, alle sind gegen das Angelverbot. Aaaaaber die Länder werden sich nicht gegen den Bund und dessen Gesetzesvorlage auflehnen. Ich hab nur die Hoffnung, das die Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ost-Holstein /EGOH) und/oder der Verband der Kutterkapitäne eine Klage einreicht und anführt.

Gruss von Fehmarn

J/J


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Genauso ist das leider.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Es geht in Nord- und Ostsee nicht vorrangig um "Ökoterrorismus" oder Vogelschutz, sondern um Fischereimanagement.
Je nach Größe tritt ein erheblicher "spill-over" auf, dabei wandern Fische aus den Schutzgebieten in Meereszonen mit weniger dichten Beständen ein und stehen dort den Fischern zu Verfügung.
Das Endergebnis wird auf jeden Fall sogenannte no-take Zonen enthalten, in denen keine Fischerei stattfinden wird.

Diese werden schon in älteren Managementplänen gefordert und entsprechen einem modernem Fischereimanagement, sind im Gegensatz zur MSY-Fischerei deutlich besser regulierbar und durch das komplette Ruhen der Fischerei quasi idiotensicher.
Da die maximale Ertragsfischerei auf gesamter Fläche fehl schlägt, siehe widersprüchliche Angaben zur Dorsch-Fangmenge der Angler und der alles anderen als stabilen Bestände der kommerziell genutzten Arten, wird die durchaus sinnvolle Alternative forciert.
Unsicherheit bei Quoten sind bei eingeschränkter Fläche weniger gravierend, da die Schutzzone unberührt bleibt.

Ist die komplette Verweigerung von Freizeit-Angelverboten dabei wirklich zielführend?
Am Erfolg von solchen Maßnahmen tragen wir auch Verantwortung, dazu gehört auf jeden Fall der Schutz der wichtigsten Lebensräume der Jung und großen Laichfische.
Bei entsprechender Mitsprache zu Ort, Zeitrahmen und Größe der Schutzgebiete lässt sich dabei sicher ein Qualitätsgewinn aushandeln, der den Flächenverlust kompensiert.

https://www.bfn.de/fileadmin/MDB/do...eil-Regulierungen-in-Meeresschutzgebieten.pdf

Bei Schlagwörtern wie "Ökoterrorismus", "Schützermafia", "Angelverbot" lassen sich für sinnvolle Maßnahmen keine Herzen gewinnen, da niemand die andere Seite der Medaille betrachtet.
Schutzzonen, die wichtige Kerngebiete, nicht aber die kompletten ausgewiesenen Gebiete umfassen sind ein Zugewinn für die Fischerei.
Auch wenn unser Einfluss in diesen Zonen nicht gravierend ist, kann es sinnvoll sein, den besten Platz sich selbst zu überlassen und dafür an den zweit und drittbesten Plätzen vom Überschuss zu profitieren.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Weisste was passiert wenn das Angelverbot komplett wegfällt?
Dann gehen diese Ökoterroristen auf die Barrikaden.
Klage hier, Klage dort....Und die haben mehr Kohle als ein DFV, etc.

Was die Einen können, können die Anderen schon lange und oftmals besser.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Sorry Laich....

Der Angler hat noch nie bei so etwas profitiert.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sorry Laich....
> 
> Der Angler hat noch nie bei so etwas profitiert.



Glaub ich nicht.
Im Meer findet absolut keine Hege, nur Ausfang statt, allein die fehlende Netzbefischung wird sich deutlich bemerkbar machen.
Funktioniert als Schonstrecke in Flüssen auch prima, muss nur groß genug und von guter Qualität sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es geht in Nord- und Ostsee nicht vorrangig um "Ökoterrorismus" oder Vogelschutz, sondern um Fischereimanagement.



*Nein, das ist ein ganz anderes Thema, *das auch noch zusätzlich kommt (Dorschmanagement etc.) und hat mit der *Angelverbotsgeschichte in den AWZ - Gebieten REIN GAR NICHTS ZU TUN* und sollte auch nicht vermischt werden.

Und es geht da um nichts anderes als ein Angelverbot (auf alle Arten, jegliches Angeln etc., § 4, Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Verordnungsentwürfen).

Das, was Du anführst ist die Masche von Flasbarth (Anglerfeind und Ex-Nabuvorsitzender, bevor er Staatssekretär wurde) und Rodust (SPD-EU-Abgeordnete), die nun Dorsch/Fischschutz/management da mit reinbringen, obwohl das *REIN GAR NICHTS MIT DER FFH-VERORDNUNG ZU TUN HAT!!!*

Das wird extra geregelt, siehe auch Rodust selber:
http://ulrike-rodust.eu/2016/blaupause-fuer-nachhaltige-fischerei/
und hat *nichts mit den Schutzzielen der EU für diese FFH-Gebiete zu tun, die keinerlei Angelverbot verlangen.*

*Das mit dem Angelverbot in den AWZ-Gebieten ist eine rein deutsche Geschichte  anglerfeindlicher Ökofaschisten sowie bürokrateutonischer Verbotsmichel, die grundsätzlich das Angeln weg haben wollen und KEINE EU-Vorgabe.*

Selbst Flasbarth wusste auf die Frage auf der Kutterfahrt in Heiligenhafen keine Antwort, als er behauptete, er würde EU-Angaben nur 1 zu 1 umsetzen, wo da ein Angelverbot stehen würde bei der EU..

Von Nordheim ist der andere anglerfeindliche Kandidat aus dem BfN, der da auch nicht nachgeben will.....

Alle Parteien ausser den Grünen sind eh für eine Rücknahme des Angelverbotes - die Sozen haben nur das Problem, dass sie ihre Ministerin (Hendricks) da raus kriegen wollen ohne Gesichtsverlust.

Da jetzt nachgeben ist wieder eine Scheibe mehr, die von der Salami Angelmöglichkeiten abgeschnitten wird, dazu noch ohne jede wissenschaftliche oder rechtliche Begründung in Sachen Schutzziele der FFH-Gebiete...


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Vermutlich läuft es auf eine Lösung raus, in der die ursprünglich ausgewiesenen NSG´s zumindest teilweise zur Freizeitfischerei, nicht aber Netzfischerei offen sein werden.
Dass das kein Qualitätsgewinn sein soll?
Wenn da einige Kernzonen wegfallen wird das niemandem ein Bein brechen, anders als im Binnenland lassen sich hier auch positive Effekte erzielen, die gegen den Flächenverlust abgewogen werden müssen. 
Grundsätzlich ist der Schutz der Gebiete vor Zerstörung der Riffe und Sandbänke ein sehr großer Gewinn für die Freizeitfischerei und ein Tausch von Fläche gegen Qualität.
Ziel der Initiative sollte deshalb die Beschränkung der Verbotszonen auf Gebiete, in denen eine Schädigung durch Bootsbetrieb und Fischerei tatsächlich stattfindet, also die wichtigsten Laichareale.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Du hegreifst es nicht:
Es ist weiterhin Berufs/Netzfischerei erlaubt, Ölbohren erlaubt etc. in den Gebieten, das befahren mit Fährschiffen, Öltankern, das bauen von Tunneln und Brücken etc. -* NUR DIE FREIZEITFISCHEREI WIRD VERBOTEN LAUT VERORDNUNG!!!*

Das sind in meinen Augen anglerfeindliche Ökofaschisten, denen es nur drum geht, das Angeln zu verbieten, nicht um die Sache an sich.

Sonst würde die die oben genannten Gruppen auch mit einbeziehen..


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Vermutlich läuft es auf eine Lösung raus, in der die ursprünglich ausgewiesenen NSG´s zumindest teilweise zur Freizeitfischerei, nicht aber Netzfischerei offen sein werden.
> Dass das kein Qualitätsgewinn sein soll?
> Wenn da einige Kernzonen wegfallen wird das niemandem ein Bein brechen, anders als im Binnenland lassen sich hier auch positive Effekte erzielen, die gegen den Flächenverlust abgewogen werden müssen.
> Grundsätzlich ist der Schutz der Gebiete vor Zerstörung der Riffe und Sandbänke ein sehr großer Gewinn für die Freizeitfischerei und ein Tausch von Fläche gegen Qualität.
> Ziel der Initiative sollte deshalb die Beschränkung der Verbotszonen auf Gebiete, in denen eine Schädigung durch Bootsbetrieb und Fischerei tatsächlich stattfindet, also die wichtigsten Laichareale.




Is klar...Schützerwahn.

Und dann übertragen wir dies auf alle Binnengewässer...Schützerwahn.
Es reichen ja 200m  für uns Angler.  

Aber Boote etc...freie Fahrt


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hegreifst es nicht:
> Es ist weiterhin Berufs/Netzfischerei erlaubt, Ölbohren erlaubt etc. in den Gebieten, das befahren mit Fährschiffen, Öltankern, das bauen von Tunneln und Brücken etc. -* NUR DIE FREIZEITFISCHEREI WIRD VERBOTEN LAUT VERORDNUNG!!!*



Ok, da hab ich ein Bock geschossen. Das EU-Fischereimanagement verbietet anscheinend nur bestimmte Fangmittel (Stell, Grundnetze) in den vier FFH-Gebieten der deutschen Nordsee-AWZ. Da das als Komplett-Flächenverlust dargestellt wurde, ging ich von einem Komplett-Verbot der Netzfischerei aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das EU-Fischereimanagement


*Dann also nochmal:*
In diesem Fall geht es ausschließlich um die Umsetzung zur Ausweisung von FFH/Natura2000-Gebieten. Dies ist eine Forderung der EU an alle Mitgliedsländer! *Fischereimanagement hat mit der Umsetzung NICHTS, ABER REIN GAR NICHTS zu tun.*

Deutsche Regierung und Behörden bringen bei der Umsetzung zusätzlich auch noch ein Angelverbot mit ins Spiel, aber *dazu steht NIRGENDS in den Anforderungen der EU zu FFH-Gebieten irgendwas von einem Verbot der Freizeitfischerei!!!!*

Das ist (Hinweis, das ging schon unter Trittin als Umweltminister los, der Name Mohnert spielt da auch ne Rolle, zu gegebener Zeit mehr) nur der Wunsch einzelner Akteure (wohl u. a. Flasbarth, Nordheim etc.) des BMU und des BfN, die unbedingt Angeln grundsätzlich verbieten wollen und dazu jede Möglichkeit nutzen.

*Das Thema Fischereimanagament/Fangbegrenzung kommt ZUSÄTZLICH AUF DIE ANGLER ZU* und ist tatsächlich für die Berufsfischerei direkte EU-Kompetenz (nicht für Freizeitfischerei, was die aber auch nicht juckt) im Gegensatz zur Umsetzung der FFH-Gebiete, die hier besprochen wird, und die Sache der Bundesregierung ist.

Zum Thema Fischereimanagement, das selbstverständlich auch von uns schon aufgebracht, recherchiert und zur Diskussion gestellt wurde:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733

*Und das mit dem Thema hier ABSOLUT NIX ZU TUN HAT..*

Hier gehts nicht um Fischereimanagement, Dorschschutz seitens der EU, *sondern um nicht ansatzweise begründete Angelverbote seitens der Bundesregierung bei der Ausweisung der FFH-Gebiete!!*

*Und auch wenns schützergeprägten Anglerfeinden schwer fällt, das zu glauben:*
Selbst Minister der Grünen, des parlamentarischen Armes der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie aus NABU, Bund etc., sind gegen dieses Angelverbot.

Nicht nur Habeck (Grüne) aus S-H hat das deutlich klar gemacht (u.a., siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316438) , ich selber habe die Aufnahme von Minister Meyers  (Grüne, Niedersachsen) klarer Aussage auf der Mitgliederversammlung des Anglerverbandes Niedersachsen (http://www.av-nds.de/) gemacht und veröffentlicht hier ab Minute  3.50:
[youtube1]mK6qri5wsCM[/youtube1]


----------



## Deep Down (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ok, da hab ich ein Bock geschossen.....



Darfste auch bald nicht mehr!


----------



## Stichling63 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *
> 
> Von Nordheim ist der andere anglerfeindliche Kandidat aus dem BfN, der da auch nicht nachgeben will....
> *


*

Dieser Herr hatte ganz tolle aktuelle Fotos von Riffen und der Unterwasserwelt dabei. Die wurden alle in dem neuen Schutzgebiet gemacht, sagte von Nordheim auf meine Nachfrage. Deshalb wäre dieses Gebiet noch schützenswerter. Ich fragte dann, von Nordhein, wie es denn sein könnte das dort solch tolle Riffe und Wasserpflanzen wären die sich über Jahrzehnte suuuper entwickelt hätten trotzdem da gefischt wurde. Auf die Antwort warte ich heute noch. Herr von Nordheim zog es dann vor nix mehr zu sagen.*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Möglicherweise eine Kamera mit Flux Kompensator ?

Kann bereits jetzt Bilder aus der Zukunft aufnehmen ￼ 

Wahrscheinlicher ist jedoch,das 
v.Nordheim einfach "nur" Argumentresistent und ideologisch schwer vernagelt ist.

Bei anderen Themen(z.B.seine  Ansichten zur Energiewende), hat er in der Vergangenheit ja auch schon reichlich Gegenfeuer bekommen.

Ok,zugegeben..mit dem LV-SH und dem glorreichen DAFV BV als "Gegner",dürfte sich seine Besorgnis in Grenzen halten und das Gegenfeuer auf die üblichen Rohrkrepierer beschränkt sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Nach meine neuesten Infos heute abend soll der Fehrmarnbelt bzw. die Gebiete der Ostsee-AWZ flächenmäßig "nur" noch zu 50 % mit Verbot der Freizeitfischerei belegt sein, allerdings gerade auf Steingrund und Riffen, wo die Dorschangler natürlich normal hinfahren.
Also zumindest 100% Dorschangelverbot in den Gebieten..

Dazu sollen nun aber *ausserhalb* der bisherigen AWZ-Zone wohl weitere Riffe/Steingründe auch mit Angelverboten belegt werden.


Ich hoffe immer noch, selber bald die Dokumente zu bekommen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Natur"schützer": 
Mit 200 Kilo schweren Eggen den Meeresboden umpflügen*​Nur, dass ihr mal seht, wie verlogen diese spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie ist....

 In den acht gemeldeten FFH-Gebieten in der deutschen AWZ von Nord- und Ostsee, Stand 20.01.2016, soll die Freizeitfischerei explizit verboten werde. 

Unter anderem auch, weil Angeln auf Riffen und Steingründen nicht wieder gut zu machende Schäden verursachen würde:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210

Dazu wurden dann von Herrn von Nordheim beim Termin in Heiligenhafen Bilder präsentiert, die solch tolle Riffe/Steingründe zeigen in den Gebieten, die nun für Angeln gesperrt werden sollen.

Als er darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde, dass die Riffe so toll sind, obwohl da seit über 40 Jahren geangelt wird, zog er Schweigen vor...

Während also Angler mit max. 200 Gramm schweren Pilkern da ferngehalten werden sollen, will die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie selber in solchen Gebieten (da werden oft Schleppnetze abgerissen) mit 200 Kilogramm schweren Eggen aus der Landwirtschaft nach abgerissenen Netzen "fischen"...

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...ernetze-sollen-geborgen-werden-a-1099127.html


			
				http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/ostsee-tausende-geisternetze-sollen-geborgen-werden-a-1099127.html schrieb:
			
		

> Umweltverbände aus Deutschland, Schweden, Estland, Finnland und Polen haben zusammen mit Fischern ein Projekt gestartet, um die verloren gegangenen Netze zu beseitigen.
> 
> Es sieht vor, eine neue Bergungsmethode zu testen und eine Hotspot-Karte mit Feldern der Netze zu erarbeiten, wie Projektleiterin Gabriele Dederer von der Umweltorganisation WWF sagte.



_*Angler sind also schlecht*, weil ein Mitarbeiter aus dem BfN Bilder präsentiert die zeigen, wie toll sich Riffe und Steingründe TROTZ 40 Jahren Angeln entwickelt  haben.

*"Schützer" sind aber gut*, wenn sie genau auch da 200 Kilogramm schwere Eggen über den Meeresboden randalieren lassen wollen, um Netze zu finden und zu bergen, was vorher schon viel schonender Taucher machen konnten._

Und das nur, weil das Tauchen zu teuer sei - soll die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie eben mal ihre Kohle einsetzen für schonende Taucher! Statt angelnde Bürger zu verunglimpfen oder um über Drücker und Agenturen noch mehr Spenden einzutreiben.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Meine klare Meinung dazu:
Wer da immer noch nicht begreift, dass es dem BMU, dem BfN und ihren "Auftraggebern" und Be"Herrschern" der spendendammelnden Schützerindustrie, nicht um Schutz geht, sondern nur um das Aussperren von Bürgern - in diesem Falle Anglern - der wird wohl selber von NABU, BUND, WWF, Greenpeace bezahlt oder arbeitet im Ministerium oder einer Behörde..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Stichling63 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ich muss das erst mal sacken lassen. #q


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

http://www.marelitt.eu/?s=16&sub=33

Anscheinend geht es um 800 Tonnen Netze, die herrenlos in der Ostsee liegen.
Als Kapitän von so einem Meeres-Pflug hätte ich Angst um Leib und Leben.
Bei 1,6 Millionen Tonnen Spreng, Brandbomben und Giftgas in der Ostsee komm ich mit dem mobilen Minensucher doch viel eher an was deutlich gefährlicheres als ein abgerissenes Netz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Du zeigst damit mehr gesunden Menschenverstand als die gesamte spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, die nichts anderes im Kopf hat, als Bürger aus der Natur auszusperren und die noch über Spenden dafür vorher abzuzocken..


----------



## Eisbär14 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeifft, wieviel zerstörerrischen Schwachsinn lassen die sich den noch einfallen um uns Angler loszuwerden.
Da könnte man ja auch mit der Motorsense auf Biosalatfeldern nach Würmern suchen um hinterher zusagen ihr dürft hier nix mehr anbauen weil die gut für den Boden sind   #q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Wenn ich so einen Mist erfahre, dann überlege ich glatt, ob ich zurück nach Deutschland nicht besser nach Holland ziehe.

Das haut dem Fass den Boden aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ja, man muss auf den Irrsinn immer wieder hinweisen....

Und vor allem weitererzählen, auch den birkenstocktragenden, körnerfutternden, doppelnamigen Lehresgattinnen aus der Stadt, die mit überwiegend diese spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie finanzieren :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _*Angler sind also schlecht*, weil ein Mitarbeiter aus dem BfN Bilder präsentiert die zeigen, wie toll sich Riffe und Steingründe TROTZ 40 Jahren Angeln entwickelt  haben.
> 
> *"Schützer" sind aber gut*, wenn sie genau auch da 200 Kilogramm schwere Eggen über den Meeresboden randalieren lassen wollen, um Netze zu finden und zu bergen, was vorher schon viel schonender Taucher machen konnten._
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Der neue Entwurf ist nun in der Ressortabstimmung.

An den Entwurf ist aber momentan nicht vollständig ranzukommen, ich hab immer nur einzelne Teile..

Dazu Wahrheitsgehalt auf Grund der Quellen (Abgeordnete, Bürokraten) nicht verifizierbar..

Ich bleibe dran...

Grob siehts aber immer noch so aus:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So, dass zwar die Fläche der vom Angelverbot betroffenen Gebiete verkleinert werden würden, aber grundsätzlich das Angelverbot in den dann kleineren Gebieten festgeschrieben werden würde.


In Gebieten, wo Angler nicht oder kaum hinkommen, werden sie das Angeln wohl freigeben.

Im Fehmarnbelt wollen sie die Fläche mit Angelverbot deutlich verkleinern, aber genau da, wo Angler hinfahren, auf die Steingründe, Riffe etc., da solls bleiben!!.

Evtl. sollen dafür ("weniger" Angelverbot, obwohls wegen der Flächenauswahl bei 100% bleibt) aber noch  Flächen ausserhalb der FFH-Gebiete mit Riffen/Steingründen etc. zusätzlich "geschützt" werden.

Während gleichzeitig wie von uns bereits gemeldet, das BMU zusammen mit der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie mit schweren landwirtschaftlichen Eggen den Meeresboden auf der Suche nach Geisternetzen nachhaltig zerstören will... (s.o.)

Wie gesagt, alles noch mit Vorsicht zu geniessen zum Thema Entwurf, da Quellen Abgeordnete und Bürokraten und dementsprechend glaubhaft..

Anfang Juli will die SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn die Angler und Fischer mit den neuen Entwurf konfrontieren und versuchen, die auf Linie zu bringen, dass die das brav wie bisher Angelfischerverbände ja immer auch diesmal mit abnicken sollen..

Ein "Dorschgipfel" auf Einladung von Frau Rodust (MdEP) in Lübeck soll dann wohl das Baglimit endgültig festzurren, wenn sich da nicht die Verbände wehren (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733).

*Immer dran denken:*
Wie berichtet von uns, sind das 2 verschiedene Paar Stiefel mit Verboten (Angelverbot FFH-Gebiete und Baglimit Dorsch) , die nun massiv zusammen auf die Angler und anglerische Infrastruktur hereinbrechen und mittels derer die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und deren willfährige Helfer, Claqueure und Untergebene in Ministerien und Behörden versuchen, damit das Meeres-, insbesondere das Dorschangeln, in der Ostsee komplett zu eliminieren..


----------



## adlerfisch (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Voll frech, solange Krabbenkutter im Wattenmeer fischen dürfen. Mir scheinen die wie jemand, der auf einer Wiese ein paar wenige Blumen pflücken möchte und dafür erstmal die Wiese mäht, um dann das meiste liegen zu lassen bzw. wieder als angeblicher Beifang über Bord zu schmeissen.

Was sagen denn die Tourismusverbände in Schlewig-Holstein und Niedersachsen dazu? Wollen die wirklich, dass die Angler künftig nach Holland, Dänemark oder Polen ausweichen? 
Scheint mir die einzige Alternative, wenn das umgesetzt wird. 

Alternative: Berufsfischer werden
Was sind eigentlich die Anforderungen dafür? 
Reicht eine Gewerbeanmeldung aus?


----------



## gründler (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



adlerfisch schrieb:


> Alternative: Was sind eigentlich die Anforderungen dafür?
> Reicht eine Gewerbeanmeldung aus?


 
Da brauchst du auch so nen paar Lehrgänge oder Ausbildung etc.und auch hier wurde die Schraube angezogen.Immer mehr Auflagen usw.

Und hinzu kommt nicht Zukunftssicher wenn du von Wildfängen und selbst stellen redest,wenn du nur zu kaufst und verkaufst geht es noch.


Ps: Aquakultur da kannste im moment fördergelder und co abgreifen.

 |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Nachdem was man nun aktuell aus Kreisen des BML hört (Ressortabstimmung läuft ja momentan) soll der Ursprungsentwurf praktisch gar nicht groß verändert worden sein bis jetzt, im Gegensatz zu den Aussagen. die von den SPD-Damen in die Welt gesetzt wurden..

Ob jetzt also diese SPD-Abgeordneten aus SH und der EU recht haben oder die Informanten aus dem BML traue ich mich jetzt gar nicht mehr sagen.

Warten wir mal ab, was da noch kommt....

Für mich sieht das momentan so aus, als ob die SPD-Damen die Angler und Kutterkapitäne behumpsen wollen, um ihre BMU-Ministerin Hendricks (von der dieser Entwurf kommt) zu schützen und möglichst unbeschadet aus der Sache raus zu kommen zu lassen..

Und es scheint auch immer mehr so, als ob seitens der Regierung (BMU, BfN und Konsorten) versucht wird, die sowohl rechtlich, zuständigkeitshalber und politisch vollkommen unterschiedlichen Themen Angelverbote FFH und Dorschbaglimit zu vermischen, um über Artenschutz das allgemeine Meeresangelverbot durchsetzen zu können...


Gut nur, dass die Fischer das alles durchschauen und nicht drauf reinfallen, sondern weiter zu den Anglern stehen....






PS:
Angeblich soll auch eine gewisse Frau Dr. von einem gewissen Angelfischerverband ja eine Duzfreundin der SPD-Dame Rodust sein, die hier knallhart versucht, die Angler auszutricksen, um für die Fischer mehr Quote zu bekommen.

Ich sag dazu nix weiter .............................................................................


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang, dass die UNI Rostock ein Projekt angestossen hat, bei dem die Leitung des Lehrstuhls für Dienstleistungsmanagement ein internationales Projektteam Konzepte für einen nachhaltigen Küstenangeltourismus entwickeln soll. Dazu würden knapp 1,6 Millionen Euro für 3 Jahre zur Verfügung stehen....

Wenn die Politiker, die Bürokraten in Brüssel und Bonn und die menschenaussperrende, spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie nicht von Bürgern eingebremst werden, könnten sie dann das Geld auch gleich verbrennen oder in die Ostsee schmeissen....

Mehr Infos:
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Region-Rostock/Rostock/Angeltourismus-an-der-Ostsee-wird-untersucht


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*SPD-Fraktion gegen Angelverbote - SPD-Ministerin weiter dafür?​*
Die SPD-Fraktion im Bundestag hat ein Positionspapier herausgegeben zum Thema Angelverbote in den FFH-Gebieten, über die wir hier schon seit langem diskutieren.

Wir hoffen, dass die Fraktion hier auch zu dem Schreiben steht, ihre Ministerin Hendricks, die da ja zuständig ist, richtig einnordet und nicht das nur als "Beruhigungspille" für Angler und die Betroffenen sieht, wie es in der Vergangenheit z. B. bei der baden-württembergischen SPD auch schon mal war:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519

Hoffen wir im Interesse der Angler und des Angelns auf das Beste.

Hier der Text des uns vorliegenden Positionspapieres der SPD-Fraktion im Bundestag



> *Positionspapier der Arbeitsgruppe
> Tourismus der SPD-Fraktion zum geplanten Angelverbot in Schutzgebieten von Nord- und Ostsee​*
> *Die Mitgliedstaaten der Europäischen Union haben sich zum Schutz der Meere verpflichtet und kommen dem u.a. durch Ausweisung von Schutzgebieten nach. Gegenwärtig läuft ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren der EU-Kommission gegen Deutschland, bei dem es um eine baldige
> und ausreichende nationale Sicherung der FFH-Schutzgebiete (Flora-Fauna-Habitat-Schutzgebiete) geht. Vor diesem Hintergrund bereitet das Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit (BMUB) zurzeit die Umwandlung von sechs FFH-Schutzgebiete in Nord- und Ostsee in Naturschutzgebiet vor. Es handelt sich hierbei um die Doggerbank (Nordsee), das Sylter Außenriff (Nordsee), das Borkum-Riffgrund (Nordsee), den Fehrmarnbelt (Ostsee), die Kadetrinne (Ostsee) und die Pommersche Bucht – Rönnebank (Ostsee).
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Zitat:"Wir kennen die Bedeutung des Freizeitangelns unter touristischem Aspekt für die
Küstenregionen und wir setzen uns auch deshalb gegen ein *pauschales*  Angelverbot ein, weil es gegenwärtig keine belastbaren  Untersuchungsergebnisse in Bezug auf negative Auswirkungen des
Freizeitangelns auf das Ökosystem gibt."

Pauschales?

Sind somit aber nicht grundsätzlich gegen ein Angelverbot.

Jubelstimmung kommt bei mir nicht auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

1.:
Den Satz hab ich nicht umsonst reingenommen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und nicht das nur als "Beruhigungspille" für Angler und die Betroffenen sieht, wie es in der Vergangenheit z. B. bei der baden-württembergischen SPD auch schon mal war:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519



2.:
naja, dann MUSS jedes einzelne Verbot, das die wollen, auch entsprechend (wissenschaftlich) begründet werden..

Gegenüber dem, was der eigene Ministerin da angerichtet hat, ist das ein Quantensprung Richtung Vernunft...

Und ich bleibe eh dran wie ein Pitbull!!


PS:
Dass dazu wieder nichts vom DAFV oder dem LSFV-SH kommt, aber Frau Dr. und Herr Vollborn ja gemeinsam beim BMU (zum mauscheln?) waren ohne sich mit der Initiative abzusprechen, das sollte man in dem Zusammenhang auch nochmal erwähnen.

Ich hatte ja schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass die Arbeit hier von der EGOH, dem DFV, den Kutterkäptn`s und nach neusten Erkenntnissen immerhin auch vom LAV-Meck-Pomm konstruktiv gemacht wird, während DAFV und LSFV-SH da bestenfalls raushalten, ansonsten eher gute Ergebnisse für Angler behindern...


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Wissenschaftlich Begründet?

|kopfkrat

Deutsche Politiker?  |kopfkrat

DAFV, LSFV SH? |kopfkrat

:q:q:q:q|jump:


----------



## Deep Down (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Eine wissenschaftliche Begründung ist das eine, im Anschluß daran muss die Sache auch einer rechtlichen Überprüfung standhalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

das noch dazu - EGOH und DFV sammeln wohl auch schon Kohle zum Klagen...


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

So Unrecht habt ihr beide ja nicht.

Aber ihr wisst doch auch wie es die ganzen Jahre ablief.

Faule Kompromisse!
Schnauze halten es könnte schlimmer kommen etc.


Selbst jetzt soll doch schon wieder (Gerücht)  ein Gentlemen agreement ausgeklüngelt werden.

Und für den ganzen Schützwahn....was brauch man da wissenschaftliche Begründungen?
Die Fakten kennt doch jeder. (Ohne Wissenschaft)
Schwindende Fischbestände etc.


https://www.google.de/search?client...xQKHSOJC8kQvwUIGygA&biw=1536&bih=708&dpr=1.25


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Auch Harald Rebischke vom Angelsportcenter Heiligenhafen mischt sich direkt ein und hat an den Wirtschaftsminister Gabriel geschrieben, genauso wie an den SH-Ministerpräsidenten Albig, wir haben die Erlaubnis, das Schrieben zu veröffentlichen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Gabriel,
> 
> in SH sollen willkürlich Verbote durchgesetzt werden, laut Frau Hendricks als zuständige Umweltministerin auch als Verfügung, ohne das die Wissenschaft einen Grund dafür sieht.
> Sogar unser grüner Minister ist mittlerweile gegen das geplante Angelverbot.
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeblich soll auch eine gewisse Frau Dr. von einem gewissen Angelfischerverband ja eine Duzfreundin der SPD-Dame Rodust sein, die hier knallhart versucht, die Angler auszutricksen, um für die Fischer mehr Quote zu bekommen.



Wurde besagte Frau Dr.seinerzeit nicht auch wegen ihrer angeblich guten Kontakte zur Politik ins derzeitige Amt gelobt? [emoji4] 

Ich liebe es,wenn damalig geäusserte(aber blind und dumm abgewatschte) Kritikspekulationen jetzt zum Fakt werden.

Selbst Schuld,Metzger und wählende Kälber halt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Hier noch der Aufruf zu den obigen Briefen von Harald Ribeschke:


> *„Angler aller (Bundes)-Länder vereinigt Euch!“*
> 
> Jeder von uns Anglern weiß, dass es in keinem anderen Land als in Deutschland, den Angler so schwer gemacht wird!
> 
> ...



Zu den Zahlen der Anger hier noch von mir:
ca. 5 Mio. am angeln interessierter Menschen

ca. 3 Millionen aktiver Angler (mind. 1 mal Angeln pro Jahr, auch im Ausland)

ca. 1,5 - 1,8 Mio. an Hand in D verkaufter Karten/Scheine, die in D angeln.

ca. 1,2 - 1,4 Mio. in Vereinen organisierte Angler

ca. 900.000 - 1 Mio. in Landes- und Spezialverbänden organisiert

ca. 600.000 davon 2016 im DAFV organisiert

Ab 2017 dann noch knapp (wenn überhaupt) über 450.000 - 530.000 im DAFV nach Kündigungen Niedersachsen, Sachsen und weitere..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Neuer Verordnungstext für Fehmarnbelt - abslout irre, Verbot bleibt bestehen, wird nur räumlich eingegrenzt, Schweinswale, Dorsch als Schweinswalfutter, die sind da gar nicht zuständig etc. - lächerlich. Das BfN zeigt hier nur, wie inkompetent und lächerlich sind:


> Nummer*3 untersagt die Freizeitfischerei in einem räumlich begrenzten Bereich des Natura 2000-Gebietes „Fehmarnbelt“, der Sonderzone. Anders als bei der kommerziellen Fischerei beansprucht die Europäische Union für die Freizeitfischerei keine ausschließliche Regelungskompetenz. Das Natura 2000-Gebiet „Fehmarnbelt“ wird derzeit im hohen Maße durch die Freizeitfischerei genutzt. Die durch die Auswirkungen der Freizeitfischerei in diesem Gebiet betroffenen Schutzgüter sind Schweinswale und vor allem Riffe. Die Freizeitfischerei ist gezielt auf den Fang von Dorsch ausgerichtet, der eine charakteristische Art des geschützten Lebensraumtyps „Riffe“ und räumlich-ökologisch eng mit Riffen assoziiert ist. Zudem stellt der Dorsch eine wichtige Nahrungsgrundlage für Schweinswale dar. Die gezielte Entnahme von großen Mengen von Dorschen durch die Freizeitfischerei ist geeignet, den Zustand der Riffe bzw. der Riffbiozönose zu verschlechtern und führt damit zu einem Konflikt mit den Schutzzwecken. Durch das ganzjährige Verbot der gezielten Freizeitfischerei an mehreren Riffen des Gebietes soll verhindert werden, dass sich der Zustand des lokalen, wenn auch häufig temporär Bestandes dieser charakteristischen Fischart verschlechtert bzw. dauerhaft gestört wird. Die Gefahr der Verschlechterung ist konkret gegeben, da sich der Bestand des Dorsches in der westlichen Ostsee seit mehreren Jahren außerhalb sicherer biologischer Grenzen befindet (Biomasse unterhalb des Limit-Referenzpunktes für den Laicherbestand). Die Festlegung einer Sonderzone im Schutzgebiet (ca. 28 % des gesamten Gebietes), in der die Freizeitfischerei an Riffen nicht erlaubt ist, führt diesen Konflikt einer ausgewogenen Lösung zu. Dadurch wird den Freizeitfischern weiterhin das Angeln in anderen Teilbereichen der Riffstrukturen gestattet und zugleich bisher stark beanspruchten Bereichen des Schutzgebietes ermöglicht, sich zu regenerieren. Zudem kann die Schaffung von Rückzugsräumen für die charakteristischen Arten (z. B. Dorsch) in nicht von der Freizeitfischerei genutzten Bereichen (d.h. der Sonderzone) eine Erholung der Bestände im gesamten Gebiet fördern.



Die führen hier lächerlicherweise Dorschmanagement an, was gar nicht von Deutschland, sondern von der EU geregelt wird und wozu gerade erst die EU was beschlossen hatte (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317440) !!

Dazu soll der Dorsch "nur" als Schweinswalfutter geschützt werden. Wie lächerlich das ist, darauf haben wir schon früher hingewiesen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kleines Beispiel:
> Angler fangen Schweinswalen die Fische weg, ist ein maßgebliches Argument der Behörde und des Ministeriums zum Angelverbot in FFH-Gebieten/Fehmarnbelt.
> 
> Fakten dazu:
> ...




*Schon alleine deswegen gehören solche Beamte in meine Augen, die sowas verfassen, entweder auf ihren Geisteszustand überprüft oder besser gleich entlassen.*


----------



## Ulli3D (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Wenn Armleuchter fliegen könnten, ich wüsste schon, wo in Berlin der Flughafen steht #q #d :c


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wenn Armleuchter fliegen könnten, ich wüsste schon, wo in Berlin der Flughafen steht #q #d :c



Deswegen verzögert sich die Fertigstellung des Flughafens auch solange.  :m


----------



## Hezaru (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Es ist halt eine schleichende Entwicklung und oft begreifen die Fischereiberechtigten nicht was auf sie zukommt.
Wier haben im Verein auch so einen Fall. Wir haben seit 1,5 Jahren nen Sandbaggersee zur Teilweisen Befischung. Ein grosser Teil ist Landschaftsschutzgebiet der Rest nicht. Der LBV läuft da Amok. Angler in ihrem Paradies. Undenkbar|bigeyes
Einige unserer Vorstandsmitglieder sind der Meinung das man den Schutzstatus des Sees erhöhen sollte um die Badegäste loszuwerden. Die lesen einfach zuwenig AB und spekulieren darauf ab Oktober auch die anderen Bereiche befischen zu dürfen.
Nochwas: Landschaftsschutzgebiet hat ein Betretungsverbot vom 1.03 bis Ende Sept. Unsere Jungs spekulieren darauf von Okt bis Feb im Landschaftsschutzgebiet Angeln zu dürfen.
Lächerlich...
Wir sind den AL vom Vogelschutz sehr entgegengekommen und haben unser Schildchen 50m zurückgesetzt wegen einer Uferschwalbenkolonie.
Die wollen uns trotzdem weghaben.

Ich denke mit denen kann man keine Kompromisse machen ohne zu verlieren...,


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

*„TTIP an der Küste!“*
Jeder von uns kennt die Abkürzung „TTIP“. Sie stehen für Transatlantische Handels- und Investitionspartnerschaftzwischen den USA und der EU.
Kaum einer von uns aber weiß, was sich dahinter verbirgt, wie es unsere Zukunft beeinflussen wird. Selbst die von uns gewählten Volksvertreter werden nur mehr als dürftig von Verhandlungspartnern (USA / EU) informiert.
Ähnlich, nur eine Spur kleiner nehme ich die Informationspolitik der EU, unserer Bundesregierung und unserer Landesregierung wahr.
Es geht mal wieder um die Naturschutzzonen, welche sowohl auf See und an unseren Küsten eingerichtet werden sollen.
Aber warum sollen sie eingerichtet werden? Ist uns das stichhaltig dargelegt worden sowie den Engländer die wirklichen Vor- und Nachteile des Brexit erklärt wurden?
Empfinden sie nicht auch ein Informationsdefizit, wenn es um die wirtschaftliche Zukunft unserer Küstenregion geht?
Von den unterschiedlichen politischen Ebenen gibt es ja teils widersprüchliche Aussagen.
Einerseits heißt es, dass Zonen gebraucht werden, weil der Dorschbestand bis zu 80% zurückgeht, da die Jungdorsche nicht gekommen sind.
Warum dies so ist, wird nicht wirklich erklärt. Kennt man die Ursache nicht oder will man uns die Wahrheit, die wahren Verursacher verschweigen?
Man braucht keinem Angler erklären, dass man Fischbestände, gerade bei Mindermengen hegen und pflegen muss. Dieses Wissen sollte man lieber den schwimmenden Fischfabriken mit ihren Grundnetzen und dem immensen Beifängen näher bringen.
Stand heute sind aber wir Angler an Küste und Kutter die Übeltäten. Ferner die Surfer und Kiter.
Was passiert wenn der Dorschbestand sich erholt hat? Werden dann die Zonen wieder aufgelöst?
Welchen Einfluss hat das Gerücht, dass künftig jedes Jahr bis zu 200 Kreuzfahrtschiffe mit all ihren Abfällen und Abgasen unsere Gewässer „aufwühlen“?
Auch heißt es von der Politik, dass die Zonen benötigt werden, damit sich Seehunde und Delphine in der westlichen Ostsee ansiedeln sollen.
Sie erkennen, es sind mehr Fragen und Fragezeichen als Antworten, als gesicherte Erkenntnisse. Oder wissen sie mehr? Wenn ja, dann teilen sie mir bitte ihr Wissen mit. Herzlichen Dank im Voraus!
Ich brauche für meine geschäftliche und berufliche Zukunft mehr klare, belegbare Fakten.
Wir brauchen hier an der Küste eindeutige planerische Sicherheit.
Kommen die Naturschutzzonen, gehen die Touristen, auf der Strecke bleiben wir, oder wir müssen auch gehen.
Ich will hier kein TTIP, kein SHxit, sondern eindeutige, nachvollziehbare Belege für die künftige Ausgestaltung unserer Region unserer Zukunft und derer unserer Kinder!
Wir leben an der Küste, wir leben von und mit der Natur und wir lassen uns nicht für verfehlte Politik bestrafen!
Ich werde mich weiter engagieren bis eindeutig belegt ist, welches die wirklichen Gründe für die „Schutz“-Zonen, welches die wahren Nutznießer sind.
Petri Heil
Harald Rebischke


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Es ist halt eine schleichende Entwicklung und oft begreifen die Fischereiberechtigten nicht was auf sie zukommt.
> Wier haben im Verein auch so einen Fall. Wir haben seit 1,5 Jahren nen Sandbaggersee zur Teilweisen Befischung. Ein grosser Teil ist Landschaftsschutzgebiet der Rest nicht. Der LBV läuft da Amok. Angler in ihrem Paradies. Undenkbar|bigeyes
> Einige unserer Vorstandsmitglieder sind der Meinung das man den Schutzstatus des Sees erhöhen sollte um die Badegäste loszuwerden. Die lesen einfach zuwenig AB und spekulieren darauf ab Oktober auch die anderen Bereiche befischen zu dürfen.
> Nochwas: Landschaftsschutzgebiet hat ein Betretungsverbot vom 1.03 bis Ende Sept. Unsere Jungs spekulieren darauf von Okt bis Feb im Landschaftsschutzgebiet Angeln zu dürfen.
> ...




Gut erkannt.
So geht das seit Jahrzehnten. Stückchen für Stückchen und die Angler pissen sich dabei auch noch gegenseitig ans Bein statt geschlossen gegen diesen Schützerwahn zu stehen.


----------



## lattenputzer (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Vielleicht wird die Antwort der BReg. zu der kleinen Anfrage der Fraktion BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen. Wahrscheinlich wird es eher mehr Nebel geben.

http://dipbt.bundestag.de/doc/btd/18/089/1808952.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Nach vertrauenswürdigen, aber noch nicht doppelt verifizierten Infos vom Samstag

Am Samstag traf sich Oldenburg im Gewerbezentrum bei der EGOH die SPD-Bundestagsabgeordnete Bettina Hagedorn (Wahlkreis OH) mit Vertretern der Kutterkäptns, der Fischereiverbände, der Initiative und diesmal war auch Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP und Präsine des DAFV wieder mal mit dabei.

Wie von uns bereits beschrieben, wollte die SPD-Abgeordnete (als Schutz für ihre Ministerin?) es als Erfolg verkaufen, dass zwar das Angelverbot bestehen bleibe, aber die Fläche verkleinert werden würde.

Die Kutterkäptns machten klar (wie auch schon von mir berichtet), dass ihnen das nix bringt, weil genau die von ihnen befahrenen Gebiete betroffen wären.

Das Angelverbot müsse weg!

Dem stimmte EGOH (Jens Meyer) genauso zu wie auch Dr. Breckling (DFV).

Frau Dr. meinte, grundsätzlich bewertete sie den Vorschlag auch als inakzeptabel, aber es müsse einen geschützten Bereich geben, "sie glaube, mit einer Vereinbarung hätte man bessere Karten" und der DAFV sei ja ein Naturschutzverband...

Nach einer Unterbrechung und kurzen Unterbrechung ergriff Jens Meyer von der EGOH nochmals das Wort:
Die Kapitäne sähen mit den aktuellen Begründungen keinen Weg für einen Kompromiss mit einem Angelverbot!

Wenn das Angelverbot aus der Verordnung gestrichen werden, könne man aber anbieten, z. B,. 100 Tage im Jahr das Gebiet auf freiwilliger Basis nicht zu befahren, so die Kutterkapitäne (Anmerkung: Damit wäre der wichtigste Punkt, das Naturschutz mit Angelverbot gleichgesetzt werden würde, dann raus, dennoch ist eine solche freiwillige Vereinbarung auch ne weitere abgeschnittene Scheibe von unserer Salami Angeln - und wenn die weg ist, ist ist sie weg...)..

Willi Lüdtke  soll aufs "verbriefte Verschlechterungsverbot" hingewiesen haben, das eigentlich ausschliesse, dass was vor der Unterschutzstellung erlaubt sei, danach verboten werde - auch hier sei man belogen worden.
Und es müsse da Rechtssicherheit her, wenn man das richtig machen wolle, so Dr. Breckling vom DFV

Frau Hagedorn sagte dann, das sie viel mit nach Berlin in den Bundestag nehmen würde und wie wichtig das Gespräch und der Dialog wäre. 

Meine Meinung:
Wenn ein Politiker sowas ablässt mit "Gespräch und Dialog" wichtig, dann weiss man als Angler aus Erfahrung mit anglerfeindlichen Politikern und eben solchen oder inkompetenten Verbänden der Angelfischerei, dass wohl wieder kein Weg an einem weiteren Verbot gegen Angler vorbei führen wird und man wieder einmal verloren hat...


PS:
Sobald ich konkreteres erfahre, kriegts ihr auch mit..


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Wenn es stimmt, was ich über die Aussagen von Frau Dr. von da von vor Ort gehört habe, dann geht hier demnäxt aber richtig was los, dann hätten der DAFV (und damit sein betroffener Landesverband LSFV-SH, GF Bohn war ja auch anwesend) die Angler komplett verraten und verkauft, während EGOH, Tourismus- und Angelkutterverbände und der DFV sich klar FÜR Angler und GEGEN Angelverbote einsetzten.......

Kanns kaum glauben, muss das daher noch mehrfach und nicht nur doppelt verifiziert von noch mehr Teilnehmern haben..


----------



## Ulli3D (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ich halte es für nicht unwahrscheinlich, wie sich die nichtangelnde Vorschwitzende verhalten haben soll, ich halte das sogar für sehr wahrscheinlich und hätte auch nichts anderes erwartet.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Besagte Dame hätte somit weder in ihrer Partei(Freiheitlich ?) aber noch weniger(nämlich nix) auf dem Chefsessel einer angeblichen Interessenvertretung etwas verloren.

Ihre eigenen Interessen kann sie gerne in den eigenen 4 Wänden oder beim banalen Kaffeeklatsch mit ihrer Parteiübergreifenden Duzfreundin vertreten.


----------



## UMueller (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. meinte, grundsätzlich bewertete sie den Vorschlag auch als inakzeptabel, aber es müsse einen geschützten Bereich geben, "sie glaube, mit einer Vereinbarung hätte man bessere Karten" und der DAFV sei ja ein Naturschutzverband...



Mal wieder typisch. Quasi im vorauseilenden Gehorsam macht diese Frau Zugeständnisse.Wäre sie selbst Anglerin hätte sie sowas nicht gesagt. Dabei weiß doch jeder. Wer den Kleinen Finger reicht steht nachher ohne Hand da. 
Wer waren nochmal die Angelgegner ? NABU, PETRA....reicht schon, aber da muß es doch irgendwo noch einen geben ;+ Ach ja der DAFV:r sei ja auch ein Naturschutzverband.  Ein überflüssiger der den Anglern nur noch schadet, weil er alle Verbotsvorschläge auch noch abnickt statt dagegen anzugehen.
PS. Ich sprach neulich mit einem Angler über diese Verbote. Der antwortete #q das ihn das ja nicht betrifft weil er sowieso kaum noch angelt und in den betroffenen Gewässern eh nicht hinfährt. Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die weiteren (Angel)Verbote (Küstengewässer, Landesgewässer SH und MeckPomm) wurden ja von Frau Rodust (SPD-Europaabgeordnete ) schon angekündigt. 

Die werden alle noch merken, wie sie sowohl vom Bundes- wie von ihren Landesverbänden im Stich gelassen bzw. noch mit nem Tritt in Arsch in Abgrund befördert wurden...

MeckPomm sol angeblich aufgewacht sein und sich gegen den DAFv stellen in der Geschichte.
Ist aber nur Gerücht (aus gut informierten Quellen) und ohne Beleg..

LSFV-SH soll weiter selig pennen, nach Honig suchen und am DAFV und dem Ehrenmitglied des LSFV-SH, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, trotz dieser Geschichten weiter festhalten....


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Was mich wundert ist das diese besagte Fr. Dr. doch in einer Partei ist, der Wirtschaft über alles geht . Eigentlich Pfeift doch die Partei auf Umweltstandarts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Wieso?
Die macht doch mit der SPD und der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie gerade gemeinsame Sache gegen angelnde Bürger im Namen des Schutzes (von was auch immer, Angler werden da jedenfalls nicht geschützt) für Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt (auch von Nullnutzungsgebieten war wohl die Rede) , während da weiter gebaut, gesprengt, gefahren etc, werden darf und das spendensammelnde Schützerp.... sogar mit Eggen auf der Suche nach verloren gegangenen Netzen den Meeresboden umpflügen will - aber Angeln muss man verbieten... ......

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli
> 
> *Natur"schützer":
> Mit 200 Kilo schweren Eggen den Meeresboden umpflügen*​Nur, dass ihr mal seht, wie verlogen diese spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie ist....


----------



## Stoni-Killer (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Thomas!
 du meinst Oldenburg in Holstein.... nicht Oldenburg in Oldenburg, hier trifft sich außer Hase und Fuchs nix....

 greetz
 Stoni


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Thomas!
> du meinst Oldenburg in Holstein.... nicht Oldenburg in Oldenburg, hier trifft sich außer Hase und Fuchs nix....
> 
> greetz
> Stoni


jepp....

In der Heiligenhafener Post gibts nen Artikel, in dem der CDU-Abgeordnete Ingo Gädechens auch klar Position pro Angler und gegen Angelverbote und die Pläne der SPD im Bund Stellung bezieht.

Er führt nochmal aus, dass es keinerlei wissenschaftliche Grundlage gäbe für das Verbot, dass das die Verbände (ausser natürlich DAFV und Konsorten, die da ihr eigenes Spielchen treiben) das schon lange monieren und das eigentlich ein Stück aus dem Tollhaus sei.

Auch dass sich SPD-Tourismuspolitiker gegen die eigene Ministerin (Hendricks, BMU) gewandt hätten, hätte nichts genützt..

Gädechens wolle nächste Woche in Berlin nochmal Druck machen, *um das Angelverbot komplett wegzubekommen* (währen der DAFV und Konsorten schon einknicken!!!!!) , das Problem läge klar bei der Ministerin und der SPD, nicht an der CDU im Bund..

*UND DAS NUTZT DER DAFV UND DER LSFV-SH NICHT*, sondern die knicken ein, sehen sich als Naturschutzverband und faseln von Nullnutzungsgebieten und man müsse verhandeln und Kompromiss - ich krieg gerade echt wieder Blutdruck..........

*Hier hat der CDUler recht:*
Weg mit dem (Angel)Verbot, kein Kompromiss!!!!

Und ich sag noch:
WEG MIT DAFV, WEG MIT LSFV-SH, die hier Angler verarschen!!


----------



## Stichling63 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die Stadtvertreterversammlung von Fehmarn hat sich ganz klar gegen ein Angelverbot ausgesprochen. Man kann sich allerdings vorstellen, den Schonzeiten der Berufsfischer zu folgen und somit geziehlt dem Dorschbestand bei der Reproduktion zu helfen. Ich persönlich halte das für einen guten Vorschlag. Wir Angler haben mit dieser Art Bestandsschutz doch schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ausserdem kann man nach wenigen Jahren schon eine Wirkung feststellen. Wobei viele Parameter hier ihre Wirkung zeigen. Der Salzwasserzufluss von der Nordsee in die Ostsee ist von dem richtigen Wind abhängig und ist nicht jedes Jahr gleich oder fäfft manchmal sogar ganz aus. Weitere Einfüsse sind z.b. Sauerstoffmangel in den Wassertiefen wo der befruchtete Laich liegt und sich somit nicht gut entwickeln kann, Pestizideinfluss, Fäkalieneinfluss, Düngereinfluss u.s.w.. Es gibt viel Einflüsse die sich negativ auswirken.  Ich denke, wir Angler sollten bei einer evt. Schonzeit gesprächsbereit sein. Ein generelles Angelverbot ist für mich indiskutabel !


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Hier der Text von der Heiligenhafener Post, ich habe die Erlaubnis, den bei uns zu veröffentlichen, herzlichen Dank an die Kollegen vor Ort für tolle Kooperation!!!!!!:

Fehmarnsches Tageblatt / Heiligenhafener Post
Burg-Verlag GmbH & Co. KG
Burg - Gertrudenthaler Straße 3 - 23769 Fehmarn 

http://www.fehmarn24.de/heiligenhafen/

Ausgabe 2/3 Juli
*„Wir müssen uns wehren“​*Ingo Gädechens enttäuscht über neuen Verordnungsentwurf zum Angelverbot – Er kündigt Widerstand an​
*FEHMARN  n  Neue Bewegung 
im Streit um das geplante 
Angelverbot: Das Bundesum-
weltministerium (BMUB) unter 
Leitung von Ministerin Barbara 
Hendricks (SPD) hat einen neuen 
Verordnungsentwurf zur Einrich-
tung eines Naturschutzgebietes 
im Fehmarnbelt vorgelegt. Das 
geplante Angelverbot soll dem-
nach nicht für das gesamte Na-
turschutzgebiet gelten, sondern 
nur für eine Sonderzone, die 
ezwa 30 Prozent der Gesamt-
fläche umfasst (wir berichte -
ten). Gleichzeitig streicht das 
Ministerium aber die bisherige 
Begründung, wonach Ausmaß 
und Folgen der Freizeitfischerei 
noch nicht wissenschaftlich un-
tersucht wurden und unterstellt 
ungerechtfertigterweise einen 
umweltschädlichen Einfluss des 
Angelns.*

Dies  teilt  CDU-Bundestagsab-
geordneter  Ingo  Gädechens 
in  aktueller  Pressemitteilung 
mit.  Er  kritisiert  insbesonde-
re,  dass  die  nun  nicht  mehr 
vom Angelverbot betroffenen 
Gebiete gar nicht die Zentren 
der  Freizeitfischerei  seien. 
Der Hauptteil der Kutter fah-
re  genau  in  das  neu  ausge-
wiesene  Sondergebiet.  Damit 
bleibe  die  Stoßrichtung  der 
Verordnung klar: Die Freizeit-
fischerei  solle  gezielt  kaputt-
gemacht  werden.  „Dagegen 
müssen wir uns wehren“, er-

klärt  der  CDU-Abgeordnete. 
Zudem habe das SPD-geführte 
Ministerium  eine  neue  Be-
gründung  formuliert.  Bisher 
hieß  es  wörtlich:  „Allerdings 
ist das Ausmaß der Freizeitfi-
scherei derzeit nicht bekannt 
und  muss  erst  systematisch 

erfasst werden.“ Die neue For-
mulierung  lautet:  „Das  Natu-
ra 2000-Gebiet ‚Fehmarnbelt‘ 
wird  derzeit  im  hohen  Maße 
durch die Freizeitfischerei ge -
nutzt.“  Gädechens  fühle  sich 
an ein Stück aus dem Tollhaus 
erinnert:  „Insbesondere  von 

den Verbänden wird seit Mo-
naten kritisiert, dass es keine 
wissenschaftliche  Grundlage 
für  das  geplante  Verbot  gibt. 
Ganz  im  Gegenteil:  Das  re-
nommierte  Thünen-Institut 
spricht  sich  sogar  gegen  ein 
Angelverbot  aus.  Anstatt  mit

dem  neuen  Entwurf  endlich 
eine  tragfähige  Begründung 
zu liefern, stellt das Umwelt-
ministerium  nicht  belegba-
re  Meinungen  als  Tatsachen 
hin.“
  Auch  vonseiten  der  SPD 
werde das Vorgehen der eige-
nen  Ministerin  zunehmend 
mit Unverständnis zur Kennt-
nis genommen. So haben sich 
die  SPD-Tourismuspolitiker 
geschlossen gegen das Angel-
verbot  gewandt  –  und  damit 
pikanterweise  auch  frontal 
gegen  die  eigene  Ministerin. 
Bisher  habe  aber  auch  dies 
nichts  genutzt.  Besonders 
problematisch  empfinde 
Gädechens  die  sich  abzeich-
nende  Strategie,  „die  faulen 
Zugeständnisse“  im  neuen 
Verordnungsentwurf  als  gro-
ßen  Erfolg  zu  feiern,  wie  es 
die Kolleginnen und Kollegen 
der SPD täten.
  In  der  kommenden  Wo-
che  tagt  der  Bundestag  zum 
letzten  Mal  vor  der  Sommer-
pause. Gädechens wolle diese 
Gelegenheit  nutzen,  um  den 
politischen  Druck  in  Berlin 
noch einmal zu erhöhen. Das 
Problem  liege  eindeutig  bei 
der  SPD  und  ihrer  Ministe-
rin Hendricks. „Ich kann nur 
hoffen, dass wir endlich mehr 
Druck  aufbauen,  der  dazu 
führt,  dass  das  Angelverbot 
gänzlich gestrichen wird“, so 
Gädechens abschließend.   loj


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Stichling63 schrieb:


> Die Stadtvertreterversammlung von Fehmarn hat sich ganz klar gegen ein Angelverbot ausgesprochen. Man kann sich allerdings vorstellen, den Schonzeiten der Berufsfischer zu folgen und somit geziehlt dem Dorschbestand bei der Reproduktion zu helfen. Ich persönlich halte das für einen guten Vorschlag. Wir Angler haben mit dieser Art Bestandsschutz doch schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ausserdem kann man nach wenigen Jahren schon eine Wirkung feststellen. Wobei viele Parameter hier ihre Wirkung zeigen. Der Salzwasserzufluss von der Nordsee in die Ostsee ist von dem richtigen Wind abhängig und ist nicht jedes Jahr gleich oder fäfft manchmal sogar ganz aus. Weitere Einfüsse sind z.b. Sauerstoffmangel in den Wassertiefen wo der befruchtete Laich liegt und sich somit nicht gut entwickeln kann, Pestizideinfluss, Fäkalieneinfluss, Düngereinfluss u.s.w.. Es gibt viel Einflüsse die sich negativ auswirken.  Ich denke, wir Angler sollten bei einer evt. Schonzeit gesprächsbereit sein. Ein generelles Angelverbot ist für mich indiskutabel !



Wofür Bestandsschutz?
Es gibt keine verlässliche Zahlen wie der Dorschbestand tatsächlich ist.

Aber Hauptsache Schützen oder wie?
Dann stellt doch alles unter Schutz. Für jeden Fisch Schutz. 
Und am besten noch den Regenwurm schützen. Ist auch vom Aussterben bedroht.

Den Dorsch schützt man am besten mit einem Angelverbot.
Wenn schützen, dann bitte richtig.

Eine Fangquote bringt nix. 
Da wird zuviel Dorsch auf dem Kutter über den Jordan gehen. 
Da fängt der Angler dann so zu hantieren wie es die Berufsfischer bereits tun.
Zu kleine und minderwertige Fische über Bord kippen um ja nicht die Quoten zu sprengen.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

So eine 200 Kilo Egge gehört über den Asphalt vor dem DAFV-Haus geschleift und nicht über den Meeresgrund.

Grundsätzlich hätte ich nichts gegen einen räumlich begrenzten, gewissen Komplettschutz einzelner Lebensräume aber der Verrat an den Anglern durch den DAFV ist jetzt der wie vielte Widerspruch zum Existenzrecht als Anglerverband?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wofür Bestandsschutz?
> Es gibt keine verlässliche Zahlen wie der Dorschbestand tatsächlich ist.
> 
> Aber Hauptsache Schützen oder wie?
> ...


*Es geht HIER nicht um Dorsch!!!!!!!!!*

*Es geht um ein KOMPLETTES MEERESANGELVERBOT IN DEM GEBIET!!!!*!

*AUFWACHEN!!!!!!*

Hier gehts um Dorschschutz, wo wir auch verraten werden vom DAFV und Konsorten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733  ...


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Es geht HIER nicht um Dorsch!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Es geht um ein KOMPLETTES MEERESANGELVERBOT IN DEM GEBIET!!!!*!
> 
> AUFWACHEN!!!!!!



Der Kollege sprach vom Dorschbestand. 
Darauf habe ich geantwortet.

Das es um ein komplettes Angelverbot geht...steht ja in der Überschrift.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Es geht HIER nicht um Dorsch!!!!!!!!!*
> ...




Eben!
Das versucht aber sowohl Hagedorn zu vermischen um ihre SPD-Ministerin zu schützen und der DAFV wie auch der LSFV-SH fallen da ja auch drauf rein.

Ich bitte darum, das hier nicht falsch zu schreiben!!

*Wir müssen uns doch nicht auf das elende Verbandlerniveau herablassen...*


----------



## Deep Down (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Fr. Dr. soll endlich ihre Klappe halten.
Völlig abstrus ein solches Verhalten und solche Äußerungen.   
Die Legitimation ihres Handelns ist bei der bisher erfolgen Anzahl an Austritten organisierter Angler und in die Wege geleiteter anstehender Austritt weiterer Landesverbände sowieso nicht mehr gegeben und schon lange unbeachtlich. Sie spricht somit nicht für uns Angler in Deutschland. Und so sollte man sie auch behandeln und auch offen aussprechen. 
Sie merkt nicht, wie sich der Wille der Angler, der Wille der dortigen Bevölkerung und Anrainer überhaupt darstellt. Plädiert für etwas, was keiner will!
Das gibt es doch gar nicht! 

*Also, hau endlich ab!*....und das habe ich jetzt zurückhaltend und noch höflich formuliert!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ich kann mich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr entscheiden, was mich mehr aufregt.

Der Verband oder die Gleichgültigkeit der Anglerschaft.


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Wer jetzt noch FFH Gebiete beangeln darf egal wo in unserem so schönen Deutschland,sollte das ausnutzen......


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Aber hallo. Diese bundesweite "Farbkarte" ist mehr als gruselig. Welcome to Öko-Kalifat. 

Irgendwann werden wir dann wohl auch noch umgekehrt ver-pol-pottet = vom Land in die Städte zwangsumgesiedelt.

Der Kram hört doch nicht im Meer bzw. an der Küste auf, das kann mir keiner erzählen. 

---> wenn das da oben evtl. durchgesetzt wird, ist auch anderswo ganz schnell Schicht im Schacht - das wird dann einfach als Beispiel herangezogen und flächendeckend durchgedrückt.

Dann können wir uns z. B. von den allermeisten Forellenbächen verabschieden (man muss sich einfach nur mal die Farbkarte reinziehen).

--> meiner Meinung nach soll hier von staatlicher Seite sozusagen ein Präzedenzfall geschaffen werden. 

Da geht es NICHT bzw. in erster Linie nur um diese "Meeresschutzgebiete", sondern noch um viel mehr. Die "Meeresschutzgebiete" sind da nur ein Werkzeug, um den Verbotsmist später flächendeckend etablieren zu können.

DARUM ist das Bundesministerium so wild drauf, das ums Verrecken durchzubekommen. Damit es später überall in Ruhe "wüten" kann.

Umso wichtiger ist es, den Kram im Meer bzw. an der Küste JETZT vehement zu stoppen - damit der sich nicht zukünftig weiter ausbreitet.

Jedes Zugeständnis ist daher genau eines zu viel.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



gründler schrieb:


> Wer jetzt noch FFH Gebiete beangeln darf egal wo in unserem so schönen Deutschland,sollte das ausnutzen......



Ich fände es ja besser sich zu wehren, als zu kuschen. 

Briefe schreiben, an Politiker, die eigenen Verbände tyrannisieren und den auf den Füßen stehen, damit sie sich rühren.

Den Spitzenpolitikern der SPD mal schreiben, das man sich so nicht von ihnen vertreten fühlt, die können mit potentiellen Stimmen nicht aasen und die Tiertotstreichler wählen ohnehin eher grün.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Es hat sich ja nun die CDU insgesamt im Bund klar positioniert GEGEN Angelverbote.

Die Touristikergruppe der SPD im Bundestag hat sich GEGEN Angelverbote gestellt und damit sogar GEGEN das eigene Ministerium!

Dazu gibt es zig Gruppen und Verbände, die sich KLAR und EINDEUTIG pro Angler positioniert und die sind KLAR und EINDEUTIG gegen Angelverbote und nicht auf der Suche nach faulen Kompromissen aus Angst vor Ministerien und Behörden.

Deutscher Fischerei-Verband e.V. 
Deutscher Tourismusverband e.V.
Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein mbH EGOH
Handelsverband Nord e.V.
Heiligenhafener Verkehrsbetriebe GmbH & Co. KG 
Ostsee-Holstein Tourismus e.V.
Sylt Marketing GmbH
Tourismusverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern 
Tourismusverband Schleswig-Holstein 
Unternehmensverband Ostholstein-Plön 
Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V. 
Verband für Camping- und Wohnmobiltourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e. V. 
Zebco Europe GmbH 

weitere Unterstützer:
Landesfischereiverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
Stadt Heiligenhafen
Stadt Fehmarn
Kreis Ostholstein

Man hört (unbestätigt), dass auch der LAV-MeckPomm da nicht einig sei mit den Ansichten des DAFV und von Frau Dr. ist.

Und *NUR* Frau Dr. und der DAFV haben da also die Linie, statt diese Verbündeten zu nutzen, die ALLE GEGEN ANGELVEBROTE SIND, *hier Kompromisse mit Behörden GEGEN ANGLER und FÜR ANGELVERBOTE *(nur in geringerem räumlichen Umfang)* zu fordern....*

Einzig der LSFV-SH, dessen Ehrenmitgleid sie ja immer noch ist, scheint noch zu ihr und ihren in meinen Augen abstrusen Vorstellungen hinsichtlich der Angelverbote zu halten....

Sie steht mit ihrer Linie des gewollten Kompromisses zum Schaden der Angeln und des Angelns (wird wohl auch die Linie des gesamten DAFV-Präsidiums sein, sowas wird sie kaum alleine in die Welt setzen) also mit dem DAFV (und evtl dem LSFV-SH) ALLEINE mit Ministerin Hendricks und Ex-NABU-Mann und jetzigem Staatsekretär Flasbarth GEGEN ANGELN UND ANGLER!!!! ..


*Noch NIE war die Chance größer mit so vielen Unterstützern sowas zu verhindern - und die KNEIFT!!!!!!!*

Habe Blutdruck....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ich teile deinen Blutdruck, aber ich bin überzeugt, das wenn sich eine Partei dagegen aussprichzt, dann muss das noch lange nicht in der Partei usus sein.

Hansel A greift uns an, und Hansel B aus der gleichen Sippe beteuert uns zu unterstützen. Und in  der Regel klappt das ja auch.

Das Stimmvieh ist geduldig und gutgläubig.

Ich bin der Ansicht, das man die führenden Köpfe darauf hinweisen müsste, und denen auch mitteilen, das man sich nicht für dumm verkaufen lässt.

Weil so lange nicht mal ein Lüftchen weht, rührt sich da niemand.

Und das zu recht. Die Reaktionen aus der Anglerschaft füttern das Flegma ja auch ordentlich, wer nicht mal seinen Verband an der Kandare hat, der erschreckt doch keinen Politiker, außer so ein paar Lokalhansel.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und faseln von Nullnutzungsgebieten



Passt doch wunderbar zur DAFV typischen Nullnutzung von Chancen.

0 Ideen
0 Rückgrat
0 Arbeit
0 Lobbyverständnis

Wen wunderts eigentlich noch,das die DAFV Nullen immer nur weitere Nullnummern zustande bringen?


----------



## Deep Down (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

So lange Nullnummer unschädlich sind, könnte es einem eigentlich egal sein. 
Nur mit so einer Nullnummer werden nachhaltig Schäden verursacht, die faktisch nicht mehr korrigierbar sind.





Wie kann man ohne Not der Gegenseite bei besten Gewinnaussichten nachgebende Zugeständnisse mit absehbar weitreichend nachteiligen Folgen "für sich selbst" für die Zukunft machen?
#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Deep Down schrieb:


> So lange Nullnummer unschädlich sind, könnte es einem eigentlich egal sein.
> Nur mit so einer Nullnummer werden nachhaltig Schäden verursacht, die faktisch nicht mehr korrigierbar sind.


RICHTIG!!!! 

Der DAFV und seine Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, SCHADEN mit einem Kompromisskurs den Anglern und das , obwohl sie eine Reihe an Unterstützern wie nie zuvor hatten.

*Sie ist ja (wir berichteten ) gemeinsam mit Vollborn vom LSFV-SH nach Berlin ins BMU gefahren, ohne Rücksprache und Information der Initiative* - *da haben sie das wahrscheinlich schon ausgemauschelt!!!*

Ich kann mich nur widerholen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es hat sich ja nun die CDU insgesamt im Bund klar positioniert GEGEN Angelverbote.
> 
> Die Touristikergruppe der SPD im Bundestag hat sich GEGEN Angelverbote gestellt und damit sogar GEGEN das eigene Ministerium!
> 
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Deep Down schrieb:


> So lange Nullnummer unschädlich sind, könnte es einem eigentlich egal sein.
> Nur mit so einer Nullnummer werden nachhaltig Schäden verursacht, die faktisch nicht mehr korrigierbar sind.
> 
> 
> ...



ein Tier hackt dem anderen kein Auge aus|kopfkrat
 irgendwie klang das früher anders:m
 Aber Du hast Recht, die Frage nach dem Mandat stellt sich, was die Dame da aushandelt läuft allen anderen in die Quere ,
 Vielleicht kann ja der DFV so nett sein und der Ministerin vorbeugend mitteilen, dass die Dame eigentlich nur noch kümmerliche Reste vertritt und schon gar kein Mandat für irgendwelche Verhandlungen dieser Art.|supergri
 Anstatt sich in die verschiedenen Initiativen einzuordnen und zumindest mit dem DFV eine Linie zu fahren, wird eingeknickt.
 kann man daraus Schadensersatzansprüche ableiten?

 Gruß A.


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Warum sollte man noch mit anderen handeln wenn Fr.Dr. unseren Gegnern in die hände spielt???

Ist doch mehr als gut für die,man begrüßt sowas seit Jahren.

Ausser wird sowas nicht geduldet das Angler mit Behörden usw.oder Unterschriften sammeln usw.man zerstört so die guten beziehungen zu Behörden und co........ :g

#h


----------



## Deep Down (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



gründler schrieb:


> Warum sollte man noch mit anderen handeln wenn Fr.Dr. unseren Gegnern in die hände spielt???
> 
> Ist doch mehr als gut für die,man begrüßt sowas seit Jahren.



So ist es! Da wird was ausgemauschelt und dann heisst es, die deren Interesse berührt sind, sind doch damit *einverstanden*! 

*Einverstanden* damit, dass man nicht mehr angeln kann, dass Kutterkapitäne möglicherweise Insolvenz anmelden müssen, der Tourismus und damit insgesamt die Kaufkraft einer ganzen Region leidet etc, etc!

Grandiose Leistung Fr. Dr!!!!

Stattdessen wandern Angler ab nach Dänemark, Schweden, Holland etc!
Glaubt man nicht? Ich fahre schon jetzt nicht mehr zum Mefoangeln an die deutschen Küsten, sondern  nach Dänemark!  Unsere alljährliche Hechttour im Herbst geht auch nicht mehr an die Bodden, sondern nach Schweden oder Dänemark! 
Und damit wandert unser Geld für Unterkünfte, Verpflegung und Gastronomie eben woanders aus!

Jetzt kann man für mindestens 4 People mal nach rechnen, was da abwandert und das in Zeiten, wo Quartiere in der Vor- und Nachsaison eher schlecht belegt sind.
Andere Konkurrenten bieten dann auf einmal eben mehr!


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ja der DFV so nett sein und der Ministerin vorbeugend mitteilen, dass die Dame eigentlich nur noch kümmerliche Reste vertritt und *schon gar kein Mandat für irgendwelche Verhandlungen dieser Art*.


Das wäre der richtige Schritt!
Da der DAFV sowieso nur ein Spartenverband des DFV ist, sollte diese Mittleiung auch nicht allzu nett ausfallen, sondern Frau Dr. muss laut & öffentlich zurück gepfiffen werden.


----------



## uwe Leu (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Hallo, in Meck Pomm hat nach anfänglicher Gegenwähr des LAV mit Protest in Verbandszeitschrift und Homepage sowie Unterschriftensammlung scheinbar der Mut verlassen.
Auf der Homepage ist nichts mehr zu lesen.
Ich habe letzte Woche eine Mail an den Verband gesendet der sich mit seiner Mitgliederstärke von über 40.000 Anglern lobt.
Zu seinem 25. jährigen Jubiläum von geladenen und gefütterten Politikern ( Sellering und Backhaus) als so stark und wichtig bezeichnet wurde.
Ich habe angefragt warum wir nicht einen Protestmarsch in Schwerin organisieren der kurz vor der Landtagswahl mit garantiert 1000`den Anglern seine Wirkung hat.
KEINE ANTWORT!!!!!!!!
Ich denke Backhaus hat wieder alles im Griff, der wird sich einsetzten 
(OOHH) und dann verkauft er uns die kleiner ausfallenden Angelverbotsgebiete als seinen großen Sieg.
Die Nummer kennen die Menschen hier, die unter seinen Biosphärenreservaten oder Wiedervernässungsgebieten leiden und auch die Erhöhung der Ostseekarte von 15,-€ auf erst 50,- € aber der Retter hat sich mit nur 30,-€ verkauft.
Die letzte Story ist die Sperrung der Inseln auf dem Schweriner See Ziegelwerder und Kaninchenwerder, weils vor Ort stinkt kam das Verbot aus Berlin. 
Es ist Schlimm ich wohne 4 Km von Görslow dem Sitz unseres LA Vereins, ich werde dort anrufen oder vorstellig werden, wenn mir als Mitglied auf Mails nicht geantwortet wird.
Es ist schlimmer wie bei den Kommunisten 2000 Seen und die Ostsee als Heimat und nichts als Schikane von Minderheiten an den Stellschrauben der Politik die sich von Protest finanzieren.
Ich war unlängst in Heiligenhafen dort läuft eine gute Aufkleber Aktion, was in LAV auch keinem in den Sinn kommt, einen ins Verbandsheft zu legen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Hallo Uwe, mal zu meinen Kenntnissen von MeckPomm, *die aber nicht doppelt verifiziert sind, einige auch nur vom Hörensagen*, aber aus Quellen, die sich bisher als vertrauenswürdig erwiesen..

Das hat nen Hintergrund:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man hört (unbestätigt), dass auch der LAV-MeckPomm da nicht einig sei mit den Ansichten des DAFV und von Frau Dr. ist.



MeckPomm stand (steht?) ja eigentlich treudoof und dumpf zum DAFV und seiner nichtangelnden Präsidentin und hat mit Herrn Mau sogar jemand in diese ominöse Finanzkommission des DAFV zum verschleiern (meine persönliche Interpretation) der tatsächlichen Finanzsituation geschickt.

Im Zuge der Verhandlungen um diese Angelverbotsgeschichte in den FFH-Gebeten sahen sie aber Frau Dr. und den DAFV nun auch persönlich das erste Mal "aktiv "arbeiten"". 

Während Frau Dr. und der GF Vollborn vom LSFV-SH am Anfang noch mitzogen bei der Initiative aus EGOH, Kutterkäptns, Touristiker, DFV etc., gingen sie dann schon im Mai andere (und alleinige) Wege!
*Und Frau Dr. und Herr Vollborn zogen OHNE die Initiative zu informieren und OHNE Rücksprache über Zielrichtung und Inhalte mit der Initiative nach Berlin ins BMU* (man vermutet, dort wurde die jetzige Idee mit Angelverbot in kleineren Gebieten geboren als Kompromiss - dazu aber keine gesicherten Infos!!)..

Es gab dann auch Strategiesitzungen der Initiative, bei denen weder Frau Dr. noch Herr Vollborn anwesend waren, statt dessen schickten die den Kreisvorsitzenden von Ostholstein des LSFV-SH, der nun wirklich von diesen Dingen um Bundespolitik weder Ahnung haben konnte noch konnte er für den LSFV-SH oder gar den DAFV sprechen.
 Rückfragen bez. Absprache/gemeinsamer Zielrichtung blieben wohl vom DAFV (zumindest seeehr lange Zeit) unbeantwortet. Später waren sie dann angeblich auch mal wieder dabei, ohne die Initiative aber wohl zu informieren über das, was sie in Berlin getrieben haben 

Das war das erste  Mal, dass die Herren Wichmann (Vize MeckPomm und Pipping (GF), welche für MeckPomm im Kampf gegen das Angelverbot bei der Initiative dabei waren bzw. zuständig sind, sich wohl wirklich fragten, in wie weit da der DAFV, der über Besuche beim BMU weder informierte  noch rückfragte vorher und mit entsenden eines Kreisvorsitzenden zu einer Strategiesitzung, wirklich noch mit dieser Präsidentin für MeckPomm tragbar sei.

MeckPomm hat ja auch mitbekommen, was jetzt am Samstag in der Besprechung mit Frau Hagedorn von Frau Dr. abgelassen wurde, ähnlich muss sie sich kurz vorher schon gegenüber MeckPomm eingelassen haben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. meinte, grundsätzlich bewertete sie den Vorschlag auch als inakzeptabel, aber es müsse einen geschützten Bereich geben, "sie glaube, mit einer Vereinbarung hätte man bessere Karten" und der DAFV sei ja ein Naturschutzverband...
> 
> Nach einer Unterbrechung und kurzen Unterbrechung ergriff Jens Meyer von der EGOH nochmals das Wort:
> Die Kapitäne sähen mit den aktuellen Begründungen keinen Weg für einen Kompromiss mit einem Angelverbot!



Angeblich soll vor allem Vize Wichmann, der vehement GEGEN das Angelverbot als solches kämpfen soll - wie ja auch die Linie der Initiative ist - daher nun ähnliche Blutdruckwerte wie ich haben, wenns um den DAFV geht....

Allerdings macht MeckPomm das wohl nur an der Person Frau Dr. fest, während ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass Frau Dr ihr Präsidium nicht informiert hat und/oder es keinen Beschluss des Präsidiums vom DAFV für die "Kompromisslinie" statt Kampf gibt - das wird sie in meinen Augen nach ihrem nicht abgesprochenen Berlinbesuch beim BMU sicherlich ihrem Präsidium aufgedrückt haben..

Nach allem was man von Minister Backhaus momentan aus den verschiedenen Gremien und Sitzungen hört, bei denen er dabei ist, kämpft er aber wohl wirklich wie ein Löwe, sowohl was das Angelverbot in FFH-Gebieten angeht, wie auch gestern beim Treffen mit der SPD-Europapolitikerin Rodust beim Thema Baglimit für Angler - und zwar für die Angler und gegen Verbote und Eischränkungen.

Ob und in wie weit das Erfolg haben wird und wie er danach Erfolg oder nicht so großen Erfolg verkauft, ist und bleibt bei Politikern immer ne Frage...

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir mit diesem kurzen Überblick etwas helfen,* auch wenn da viele unbestätigte oder nur einfach verifizierte Infos dabei sind*, sollte es die grobe Linie in MeckPomm momentan doch einigermaßen treffen.

Anfragen würde ich daher auch wegen der Zuständigkeit beim Verband in MeckPomm an Deiner Stelle direkt an Vize Wichmann stellen, der das alles rund um Angelverbot ja für dern Verband zu managen scheint.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Nach dem der DAFV ja versagt und mit dem Umweltministerium kuschelt, zeigt MeckPomm Flagge:
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...onen-Fischer-laufen-Sturm,angelverbot100.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Nach noch unbestätigten Gerüchten (bin dran am verifizieren) hat das BMU gegenüber SPD-Bundestagsabgeordneten in Gesprächen verlauten lassen, dass der DAFV mit der jetzigen Verordnung mit den Verboten auf kleinerer Fläche ja einverstanden sei.

Es sieht auch so aus, als ob die Entscheidung wg. der Landtagswahlen in MeckPomm verschoben werden soll, da haben wohl einige SPDler keinen Bock, dass sowas noch zusätzlich zum Thema werden und der SPD schaden können sollte..

Wir bleiben aber eh dran und werden das Thema so oder so am Kochen halten ;-)))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Meine Frexxe,
sollte das zutreffen(wovon ich beim derz.Stand und Vorgeschichte mal ausgehe)...

Was für ein erbärmliches Verhalten,sowohl von DAFV(logo,wer sonst?) wie auch der SPD(Wer hat uns verraten..?)

Ich weiss ja echt nicht, warum dieses Land kritisch auf sog. Bananenrepubliken zeigt.

Mit diesen hinterfoxxigen Allianzen aus Buckelnden Verbänden und berechenden "Volksvertretern", haben wir B-Republiken wahrscheinlich bereits lange überholt.


----------



## Bitti2 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es sieht auch so aus, als ob die Entscheidung wg. der Landtagswahlen in MeckPomm verschoben werden soll, da haben wohl einige SPDler keinen Bock, dass sowas noch zusätzlich zum Thema werden und der SPD schaden können sollte..


Wenn das stimmt ist das Zeitfenster für die Aktion nur das Winterhalbjahr. Im Mai ist SH mit der Wahl dran, dann ist auch dort relativ schnell den betroffenen Politikern der sichere Posten wieder näher als die Ideologie. Und im Herbst ist Bundestagswahl. 

Wenn man es schafft das Thema bis zur BTW zu verzögern, ist, bei einem entsprechenden Wahlergebnis, der Drops eh gelutscht. Hoffentlich gehen viele Angler wählen....


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es sieht auch so aus, als ob die Entscheidung wg. der Landtagswahlen in MeckPomm verschoben werden soll, da haben wohl einige SPDler keinen Bock, dass sowas noch zusätzlich zum Thema werden und der SPD schaden können sollte..
> 
> Wir bleiben aber eh dran und werden das Thema so oder so am Kochen halten ;-)))




Tja, anstatt Kungelei ist für den mündigen Bürger dann wohl mal ein Wahlprüfstein Meck-Pomm fällig!#6


----------



## angler1996 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

ja, nur wäre es dann sinnig, die vorher auf eine Postion fest zu tackern, ( damit sie es danach wenigstens wieder vergssen können)


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Am Montag berät zuerst mal die Initiative, die bisher klar gegen das Verbot steht und den nun vorgelegten Verordnungsentwurf mit Angelverboten, nur auf verkleinerter Fläche, ablehnt.

Nur der DAFV und evtl. der LSFV-SH schert da bisher nach deren Besuch im Bundesumweltministerium wohl inhaltlich aus und will den Entwurf akzeptieren (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317978 )

Es wird interessant werden, wie diese sich am Montag positionieren werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Da der DAFV augenscheinlich dem neuen Entwurf des BMU mit Angelverboten auf kleineren Flächen zustimmt, habe ich mal die Presseressorts folgender Ministerien angeschrieben, wo das derzeit in der Ressortabstimmung beraten wird:
Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft

Bundesministerium für Verkehr und digitale Infrastruktur

Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Energie



> Wie werden sich Ihre Häuser in der Ressortabstimmung bez. der aktuellen Verordnungsentwürfen des BMUB zur Unterschutzstellung der acht gemeldeten FFH-Gebiete als Naturschutzgebiete in der deutschen AWZ positionieren?
> 
> Wird dabei dem BMUB zugestimmt, welches die Verbote der Freitzeitfischerei auf verkleinerten Flächen will?
> 
> Oder stimmt man eher den Fraktionen der CDU, der Touristikergruppe der SPD, der Fraktion der Linken, den Regierungen der Bundesländer Niedersachsen, Schleswig Holstein und Mecklenburg Vorpommern zu, welche dieses Verbot klar ablehnen?



Antworten bekommt ihr natürlich wie immer hier ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Am Montag findet nach unseren Infos ein Treffen der Initiative statt, auch um nochmal den Kurs (kein Angelverbot) durch alle Mitglieder zu bestärken und eine klare, gemeinsame Sprachregelung zu finden.

Nach unseren Infos wird aber Frau Dr. nicht da sein am Montag (ungesichert), obwohl der DAFV ja (noch) in der Initiative ist. Aber nach unseren Infos und ihren Aussagen (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317978) will der DAFV ja auch den jetzigen Entwurf des BMU mit Angelverboten akzeptieren ..

Ob das alles im Zusammenhang nun bedeutet, dass der DAFV nun die Initiative verlässt, oder ob der DAFV dann auch vollends auf die Linie der Initiative (KEIN Angelverbot) umfallen wird, wird sich zeigen.

Wir bleiben dran und informieren euch....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Am Montag findet nach unseren Infos ein Treffen der Initiative statt, auch um nochmal den Kurs (kein Angelverbot) durch alle Mitglieder zu bestärken und eine klare, gemeinsame Sprachregelung zu finden.
> 
> Nach unseren Infos wird aber Frau Dr. nicht da sein am Montag (ungesichert), obwohl der DAFV ja (noch) in der Initiative ist. Aber nach unseren Infos und ihren Aussagen (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317978) will der DAFV ja auch den jetzigen Entwurf des BMU mit Angelverboten akzeptieren ..
> 
> ...



Und? |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

ist doch erst jetzt heute abend - morgen weiss ich mehr, denk ich..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Kurze Vorabmeldung:
Vom DAFV war niemand da.

Die Anwesenden (Landesverbände, DFV, Tourismus, Kutterkäptns etc. ) haben sich wohl auf eine einheitliche Vorgehensweise geeinigt, eine gute Sitzung mit klarer Ausrichtung pro Angler und Angeln, so mehrere Teilnehmer..

Ein Anwesender bestritt trotz der Veröffentlichungen von Frau Hagedorn (SPD) die auch von uns berichteten Äußerungen Frau Dr. Happach-Kasans, dass sie Nullnutzungszonen befürworten würde und man mit der Verordnung leben könne...

Hier werden wohl die klare Aussagen und beschlossenen Forderungen der gestrigen Sitzung auch den DAFV, sowie denjenigen, der das noch bestritten hat, in die richtige Richtung bringen können..

Ich habe zugesagt, mit weiteren Veröffentlichungen unsererseits dazu zu warten, bis die offizielle Verlautbarung/PM dazu kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

PS (des geht noch) :
Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt und LAV SH (Angler Union Nord) sind der Initiative auch beigetreten.

So zeigen auch sie abseits des DAFV Flagge für Angler und das Angeln!

Gut so!

Weitere kommen noch nach meinen Infos dazu..


----------



## Stichling63 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS (des geht noch) :
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt und LAV SH (Angler Union Nord) sind der Initiative auch beigetreten.
> 
> So zeigen auch sie abseits des DAFV Flagge für Angler und das Angeln!
> ...




Das ist doch mal Bewegung in die richtige Richtung. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ja, es bewegt sich deutlich....

Nicht in eine Richtung, die Frau Dr. und  Honígmangelernährten gefallen wird .....

Anglern und mir dagegen wohl schon...


----------



## UMueller (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Es geht doch . Für sein Recht zu kämpfen lohnt also. #6Abnickende DAFV ler ( stell mir grad die Frage ob die vielleicht unterwandert wurden ) schaden uns nur noch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



UMueller schrieb:


> Es geht doch



Trotz DAFV und LSFV-SH und dankl EGOH, Kutterkäptns, Touristiker, Wirtschaft etc....

Auch wenns am Ende schief geht und Frau Dr. ihre Nullnutzungszonen und verkleinerten Angelverbotszonen doch mit dem BMU zusammen durchsetzt, ist die jetzige sich abzeichnende "Koalition der Willigen" für Angler und Angeln und notfalls gegen den DAFV und Konsorten doch ein klares und eindeutiges Signal, wie es die letzten 3 Jahrzehnte gefehlt hatte..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Morgen bei uns:
Antwort der Regierung auf die Kleine Anfrage der Linken zu Angelverboten in AWZ/FFH-Gebieten.

Grundlage:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade im Umweltministerium sei man offenbar nicht wirklich am Erhalt der Fischbestände interessiert, meint Korte:
> „Statt wirklich etwas für den Artenschutz unter Wasser zu tun, will man im Bundesumweltministerium lieber in viel befahrenen Schifffahrtsstraßen der Ostsee Angelverbotszonen einrichten. Wer so Politik macht, setzt die Akzeptanz von Natur- und Artenschutzmaßnahmen in der Bevölkerung aufs Spiel.“
> 
> In Verordnungsentwürfen zur Umsetzung von Naturschutzgebieten in Nord- und Ostsee hatte das Umweltministerium pauschale Angelverbote geplant, ohne diese Maßnahme inhaltlich konkret begründen zu können, von Möglichkeiten zur Einschränkung der Schifffahrt aber keinen Gebrauch gemacht. Auch hierzu hat DIE LINKE im Bundestag eine Kleine Anfrage gestellt, die in den nächsten Tagen von der Bundesregierung beantwortet werden soll.
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ganz schön groß die kleine Anfrage, aber die gefällt mir was ich so überflogen habe. Werde ich mir später noch mal konkret zu Gemüte führen.

Danke für die Informationen #6 Klasse Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ich verbreite das ja nur...

Die Anfrage selber war unter anderem von Jan Korte, auch bekannt aus Anglerboard TV ;-)))

[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt - Dementi vom DAFV verlangt!​**Der DAFV soll sich klar gegen Angelverbot in den FFH-Gebieten positionieren, verlangt die Initiative zur Verhinderung des Angelverbotes*

Nun wirds aber richtig interessant....

Wir berichteten ja von Strategiesitzung der Initiative zur Verhinderung des Angelverbotes (vom DAFV war ja niemand anwesend) :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kurze Vorabmeldung:
> Vom DAFV war niemand da.
> 
> Die Anwesenden (Landesverbände, DFV, Tourismus, Kutterkäptns etc. ) haben sich wohl auf eine einheitliche Vorgehensweise geeinigt, eine gute Sitzung mit klarer Ausrichtung pro Angler und Angeln, so mehrere Teilnehmer..
> ...



Nun liegt uns auch das Papier zur Sitzung vor, in dem gleich im ersten Punkt gegenüber dem DAFV Klartext kommt. 

Da nämlich in Berlin z. B. Staatssekretär Flasbarth und weitere SPDler verbreiten würden, dass der DAFV den aktuellen Verordnungsentwürfen zustimmt (wir berichteten, siehe auch Pressemeldung Frau Hagedorn, Zustimmung DAFV zu Nullnutzungszonen etc.), sollen nun die anwesenden  Herren Wichmann (LAV-MeckPomm) und Vollborn (LSFV-SH) Kontakt zur Präsidentin des DAFV aufnehmen* und die Notwendigkeit eines zeitnahen Dementis des DAFV deutlich machen.* 

Nun wird klar werden, ob sich der DAFV für oder gegen Angelverbote, wie sie in der jetzigen neuen Verordnung ja immer noch drinstehen, positionieren wird.

Ob sich der DAFV da der Initiative um EGOH, Angelkutterkäptn`s, DFV Touristiker etc. anschliessen und positionieren wird, oder gegen Angler und das Angeln..

Nu kommt Butter bei die Fische, nun wollens die Leute der Initiative wissen und zwingen die Landesverbandler - nun auch den LSFV-SH, dessen GF ja vorher immer gerne mal mit Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Ehrenmitglied beim LSFV-SH, nach Berlin reiste ins BMU -  zum Handeln und nachhaken.

Unseren Dank an die Initiative, dass die da die Angelfischerverbände auf Reihe und Linie bringen!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## ayron (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

|kopfkrat 

Möglichkeit 1 : Die halten es nicht mal für Möglich, dass der DAFV sich an der Initiative beteiligt.

Möglichkeit 2: Die gehen davon aus, dass der DAFV das macht was er immer macht - Abnicken.

Möglichkeit 3: Christel und der GF haben sich in Berlin so schlecht präsentiert, dass sie entweder nicht ernst genommen werden oder haben irgendein Versprechen für die Zukunft ausgehandelt. Dabei sollte grade unsere gute Christel, als Politikerin wissen, dass das Versprechen eines Politikers nur zum Erreichen des nächsten Ziels dient und diesem danach keinerlei Bedeutung zuzuschreiben ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

DAFV ist eigentlich ja *in der Initiative mit dabei...*

Hat nur bisher ein eigenes Süppchen gekocht.

Das lässt sich der Rest nicht mehr gefallen jetzt..


----------



## Dachfeger (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das lässt sich der Rest nicht mehr gefallen jetzt..



Richtig so. Jetzt wird mal Klartext gesprochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Wie im B-W-Thread:
Die Kugel rollt.....

Endlich!!


----------



## ayron (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DAFV ist eigentlich ja *in der Initiative mit dabei...*



Ich know, aber ein normal informierter Politiker würde am nächsten Morgen (nachdem Lesen) wohl denken - "aach nur schlecht geträumt", der DAFV geht plan


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

grins - ok....
verstanden...


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Variante 1: Christel knickt ein und dementiert.
Sie wird sich dann nie wieder bei irgendeinem Politiker blicken lassen können.
_-nie und nimmer, sie ist Präsidentin aus reinem Eigennutz, wird eher jeden Angler eigenhändig mit einem Nabu-Schal erdrosseln als sich selbst in ihrer Politikerkaste blosstellen-
_
Variante 2: Sie zieht weiter offen ihr eigenes Ding durch und steht zu dem, was sie aus Sicht der Initiative verbockt hat.
Dann schmeisst die Initiative sie hoffentlich öffentlich raus, SH & sonstige beteiligte DAFV-LVs werden sich offen von ihr abwenden müssen um beim eigenen Volk das Gesicht zu wahren.
_-wenig wahrscheinlich, aber deutlich wahrscheinlicher als 1., sie stösst als Egozentrikern (nur sie weiß, was richtig ist) zwar gern Leuten vor den Kopp, aber immer nur hinter verschlossenen Türen. Wirklich Eier hat'se keine.
_
Variante 3: Sie wird versuchen sich zwischen beiden Linien durchzumauscheln.
Bislang hat sie ja nicht mal eingestanden, was die Politiker ihr an Aussagen _(und somit Verrat)_ zusprechen. 
Dann kommt Gefasel von Missverständnissen, sie habe nur laut gedacht, nichts vereinbart, usw. 
und in Richtung Politik werden Signale gesendet, die Initiative handelt nicht nach Absprache, fallen Anglern in den Rücken, etc.
_-das ist genau ihr Ding! 
Die Frage ist nur, lässt sich die Initiative wieder von ihr verarsxhen oder ziehen sie dann endlich die (einzig richtige) Konsequenz, schmeißen den DAFV da raus und distanzieren sich öffentlich von der lieben Christel?


_Andere Einschätzungen?
Wieso war sie wohl nicht beim Treffen jetzt da?! Einer klaren Aussage aus dem Weg gehen, das wird der Grund sein (und damit bejhindert sie die Initiative weiter).


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bislang hat sie ja nicht mal eingestanden, was die Politiker ihr an Aussagen _(und somit Verrat)_ zusprechen.


Es gibt nur einen einzigen, der bisher dementiert hat und gemeint, Frau Dr. hätte das nicht gesagt (Vollborn vom LSFV-SH, der aber schon immer Schwierigkeiten mit, nennen wirs mal: "Fakten" hat, wie ja bekannt ist: 8url]http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918[/url]) 

Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, bestätigt von mehreren Teilnehmern (ausser eben Vollborn):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich redete also mit Teilnehmern, mehrere bestätigten mir  die folgenden Äußerungen, die so gefallen sein sollen von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
> _"Als Naturschutzverband müssen wir uns auch für die Belange der Natur einsetzen. Als Biologin sehe ich den Nutzen in *Nullnutzungszonen*, denn dadurch ist ein wissenschaftlicher Vergleich möglich."
> 
> "*Ich habe liebe eine Einigung mit dem BMUB als eine offene Diskussion* zu freiwilligen Vereinbarungen mit den Hardlinern von NABU und BUND".
> ...


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Zu der Nullnutzung.
Aus der Anfrage der Linken geht hervor, dass die Bundesregierung in den Natura 2000 Gebieten eine Nullnutzungszone von sage und schreibe 0,1% der Fläche verlangt (Punkt 10). Die Umsetzung liegt bei der EU.
Falls der Vorschlag des DAFV mit kleineren Angelverbotszonen durchkommt, möchte ich sehen, wie sie diese mit den 0,1% in eine echte Nullnutzungszone überführen kann. Jegliche Fläche darüber hinaus ist eine reine Angelverbotszone.


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Variante 1: Christel knickt ein und dementiert.
> Sie wird sich dann nie wieder bei irgendeinem Politiker blicken lassen können.
> _-nie und nimmer, sie ist Präsidentin aus reinem Eigennutz, wird eher jeden Angler eigenhändig mit einem Nabu-Schal erdrosseln als sich selbst in ihrer Politikerkaste blosstellen-
> _
> ...



Variante 4  es wird ein Skandal inziniert der von allen anderen Ablenkt


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Nullnutzung ist ökoromantischer Dreck - selbst ohne jede Nutzung ist durch Nährstoff/Mülleintrag etc. kein einziges Gebiet eine "Nullnutzungszone" mehr - überall ist die Menschheit drin...

Nullnutzung ist die Umschreibung der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und deren parlamentarischen Arm, den verbotsgeilen Grünen, für Menschen aussperren ...


Und das ist auch nicht der Hammer der Aussagen.

Das ist für mich immer noch das hier:


> "Ich habe liebe eine Einigung mit dem BMUB als eine offene Diskussion zu freiwilligen Vereinbarungen mit den Hardlinern von NABU und BUND".



Gut, dass die Initiative hier jetzt Klarheit verlangt und eine öffentliche, deutliche Klarstellung, das auch der DAFV GEGEN JEDES Angelverbot ist..

Man muss diese anglerfeindlichen Verbandler einfach immer wieder vor sich hertreiben (wie in B-W, siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318313), sonst wird das nix..


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Kein Aufschrei einzelner LFV?

Nur diese Initiative?

Kommt Vollborn nicht in Interessenkonflikt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kommt Vollborn nicht in Interessenkonflikt?


Es wird schon seinen Grund haben dass die letzte Meldung des LSFV-SH, GF Vollborn, dazu vom 10. Juni kam und nicht jetzt, Mitte Juli: http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/164-neuigkeiten-2016/1132-drohendes-angelverbot-in-der-awz

Die Information der Zahler im LSFV-SH ist ja auch, sagen wir: eher ausbaufähig...

Wie man daran sieht, wie erst vor Kurzem noch auf Grund der Berichterstattung des LV und eingeladener DAFV-Claqueure, aber ohne eingelandene Kritiker, die Delegierten der HV für den Verbleib im DAFV stimmten, weil der jetzt so gut arbeiten würde - Honigmangel als Stichwort........

Dass mir, seit mir von der Sitzung berichtet wurde, manches Grinsen diesbezüglich über Gesicht huschte, mag mancher verstehen, der hier länger die Berichterstattung über Politik und Verbände verfolgt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da der DAFV augenscheinlich dem neuen Entwurf des BMU mit Angelverboten auf kleineren Flächen zustimmt, habe ich mal die Presseressorts folgender Ministerien angeschrieben, wo das derzeit in der Ressortabstimmung beraten wird:
> Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft
> 
> Bundesministerium für Verkehr und digitale Infrastruktur
> ...



*Kam, wie passend, auch gerade Antwort aus den angeschriebenen Ministerien:*


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine direkte Nachfrage:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Krebs,
> ich bedanke mich für “Antwort”.
> 
> Nachfrage:
> ...


----------



## Dachfeger (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Dürfen betroffene Bürger und Presse nicht wissen, was da wie verhandelt wird mit welchen Argumenten? 

Nö. Dürfen Sie nicht. Soweit kommts noch.#q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dürfen betroffene Bürger und Presse nicht wissen, was da wie verhandelt wird mit welchen Argumenten?



Nein. Und du schon dreimal nicht. Das wollen "die" doch auch nicht. Die wollen wieder ihre Ruhe haben und das sang- und klanglos durchwinken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

naja, aber ob Verbandler oder Politiker - irgendwie haben die da ne falsche Rechnung aufgemacht:
ich werd ja nicht lockerlassen ;-))


----------



## Oldschoool (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Daumen Hoch!!

Der "_Kerl ist wie eine Zecke_"
Der fällt erst ab wenn voll ist/Ziel erreicht ist.


----------



## Ørret (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Daumen Hoch!!
> 
> Der "_Kerl ist wie eine Zecke_"
> Der fällt erst ab wenn voll ist/Ziel erreicht ist.



:m Jo der Spruch paßt :m
Weiter so Thomas


----------



## angler1996 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

"Mit einem geringem Anteil an Beifang schützt die Angelrutenfischerei vor Überfischung"

 äh- stammt woher ? aus welcher Masterarbeit unter Chef Prof. Arlinghaus?

 Nö-  Edeka Werbung|supergri

 Vielleicht liest ja das Ministerium mit#h#h#h
 Gruß A.


----------



## uwe Leu (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Hallo, ich habe eine Antwort vom lav MVP bekommen auf eine Anfrage meinerseits, ob wir nicht Aktionen starten sollten Aufkleber, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auch auf die Strasse gehen sollten, wie es die grünen selbsternannten Tierschützer tun?
Die Antwort in Kurzform " Das Thema wäre sehr stark in arbeit auch mit Abgeordneten und Politiker usw.
Mein Eindruck unsere Verbandsspitze hat gar kein Interesse unsere Mitgliedsstärke zu nutzen, die wollen oder sollen alles schön ruhig halten.
Sehr gut war der Anblick am So. vor Rerick zwei Angelbote und 4 Kutter aus SH die Schleppten und ca. jede Stunde einen Hol hatten.
Wenn unser Landwirtschaftsministerium so viel Interesse am Fischbestand hat, warum verkauft es dann Dorschquote nach SH (wie mir Fischer sagten) ich werde dies noch Recherschieren.
Lasst uns was tun sonst wird es bitter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Da muss (selbst) ich ein bisschen den LAV-MeckPomm in Schutz nehmen...

Gerade Vize Wichmann ist sehr aktiv und arbeitet in der Initiative laut Hörensagen auch gut und konstruktiv mit (im Gegensatz z. B. zum DAFV oder dem LSFV-SH).

Es stimmt aber auch, dass die Verbände alle (also auch der MeckPommer) nicht gerade Weltmeister in Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sind und da viel lernen könnten...

Aufkleber müsste es eigentlich geben.
Nach meinen Infos hat auch MeckPomm welche bekommen - aber im "Tagesgeschäft" bin ich so tief nicht drin, gibt ja genügend andere Baustellen für mich (B-W, Bayern, NRW, etc)..


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ich finde ja wir sollten langsam eine polemische Gegenkampagne im Stil PETA anwerfen. Für den Anfang mal ein Flyer mit einem durchgestrichenem Mensch und der Unterschrift "Wir müssen draussen Bleiben" dazu eine passende Homepage per QR Code verlinkt auf der die Menschenfreindlichen Pläne von NABU, BUND und Konsorten von einem anderen Blickwinkel aus beschrieben wird.

Ein paar schöne Karrikaturen der "Nullnutzungszone" hätte ich auch schon im Kopf. Ein kleines Angelboot wird von von der WaPo unter Verweis auf "Nullnutzung"abgeschleppt  während im Hintergrund der dänische Fischtrawler grinsend Tonnenweise Fang macht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Siehe dazu aktuelle Presseinfo der Initiative gegen Angelvernbote:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318383


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



> Jetzt wird das Angelverbot mit dem „hohen Maß der Nutzung der Schutzgebiete durch die Freizeitfischerei“ und der Behauptung, dass „die Freizeitfischerei gezielt auf den Fang von Dorschen ausgerichtet sei“ begründet.



Lächerlich! Insbesondere die Begründung „hohen Maß der Nutzung der Schutzgebiete durch die Freizeitfischerei“ ist doch lächerlich! Haben die in Berlin mal im Fehmarnbelt die Tanker gezählt, die da täglich durchfahren? Oder die Windräder? Segelboote? Motorboote? Und dann über das ganze Jahr die Angelboote und Kutter ins Verhältnis gesetzt?

Die Begründung ist aber für die Initiative super- da wird eine Klage problemlos erfolgreich verlaufen... Ich hoffe, es kommt zur Klage und zu keinem Kompromiss- wenn die Angler sich endlich mal wehren und Erfolg haben, wird das hoffentlich Signalwirkung haben, nämlich dahingehend, dass wir Angler ernstgenommen werden, dass Angler noch Rechte haben, dass die Naturschützer zukünftig mit den Anglern arbeiten und wir Angler hoffentlich zukünftig von solch unsinnigen Verboten geschützt werden! Danke an die Initiative!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Danke an die Initiative!!!!


Grins - und selbst Vollborn vom LSFV-SH ist jetzt eingeknickt, nachdem er zuvor noch mit Frau Dr. in Berlin beim abnicken war  ;-)))

Und nun verlangt er von Frau Dr., dass das "richtig gestellt" wird....

Auch da scheinen langsam einige zu merken, dass sie auf falsche Pferde gesetzt haben...

Es ist eine Schande, dass hier eine Initiative sowas machen und managen muss, wofür eigentlich der DAFV zuständig wäre...

Wers immer noch nicht merkt (die Abnicker/Blindgängerlandesverbände), der soll ruhig den inkompetenten Haufen DAFV weiter bezahlen..


----------



## Wizard2 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

für sowas hätte der Vollborn  in der freien Wirtschaft seinen Hut nehmen müssen �� aber im Sh Forums sind sie sicher immer noch begeistert egal in welche Richtung das Fähnchen weht��

der Vollborn müsste eigentlich einer der glühesten Verfechter der Initiative sein, als anreinen.  doch er macht nichts konstruktives. bin zwar nrw-ler aber hab auch den küstenschein Sh. das würde dann ja weg fallen .


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Begründung ist aber für die Initiative super- da wird eine Klage problemlos erfolgreich verlaufen... Ich hoffe, es kommt zur Klage und zu keinem Kompromiss- wenn die Angler sich endlich mal wehren und Erfolg haben, wird das hoffentlich Signalwirkung haben, nämlich dahingehend, dass wir Angler ernstgenommen werden, dass Angler noch Rechte haben, dass die Naturschützer zukünftig mit den Anglern arbeiten und wir Angler hoffentlich zukünftig von solch unsinnigen Verboten geschützt werden! Danke an die Initiative!!!!



Schon seit Beginn der Konfusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV wurde immer wieder die Frage diskutiert, wozu wir Angler einen Bundesverband brauchen. Selbst als sich deutlich abzeichnete, dass aus dieser Fusion niemals etwas positives herborgehen konnte, wurde diese Frage mit "einheitlichem und starkem Auftreten gegenüber Bund und Ländern und der EU" beantwortet. Auch viele Fusionsskeptiker und -gegner waren und sind der Meinung, dass wir einen starken Bundesverband brauchen, wenn auch der DAFV dazu völlig ungeeignet sei.

Ich habe seinerzeit schon darauf hingewiesen, dass wir auch  deswegen keinen Bundesverband brauchen, weil man übergeordneten Gefahren durchaus mit temporären, gemeinschaftlichen Interessenvertretungen betroffener Landesverbände, ggfs. im Schulterschluss mit Verbänden anderer Bereiche, begegnen kann. Und das sogar wesentlich intensiver und zielorientierter, als es ein Bundesverband jemals sein könnte.

Quod erat demonstrandum !



Einen Satz, der Albert Einstein zugeschrieben wird*,* sollten sich die immer noch gläubigen Bundesverbandsbefürworter und wählenden Abnicker in Vereinen und Verbänden auf die Stirn schreiben:

*"Die Definition von Wahnsinn ist, immer wieder das Gleiche zu tun und andere Ergebnisse zu erwarten."   *


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> der Vollborn müsste eigentlich einer der glühesten Verfechter der Initiative sein.


Dass bei den Honigmangelernährten selbst jetzt noch der letzte Eintrag zur Sache vom 10 Juno ist (http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/164-neuigkeiten-2016/1132-drohendes-angelverbot-in-der-awz) und auch die Pressemeldung nicht gebracht wurde (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318383 ) spricht in meinen Augen schon für sich...

Genauso, dass niemand vom DAFV da, war (auch nicht der Meeresangelreferent oder der Vizepräsi Angeln), dass auch der Meeresanglerverband nicht da war...

Es zeigt sich schon  immer mehr, wie lausig die alle sind...


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grins - und selbst Vollborn vom LSFV-SH ist jetzt eingeknickt, nachdem er zuvor noch mit Frau Dr. in Berlin beim abnicken war  ;-)))
> 
> Und nun verlangt er von Frau Dr., dass das "richtig gestellt" wird....
> 
> ...



Eingeknickt? Glaubst Du doch selber nicht.
Der wubbelt sich da irgendwie durch. Ist doch Politiker.


----------



## Deep Down (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Immer so wie der Wind zu wehen scheint! Hofft wohl Erbe von Fr. Dr zu werden! Widerlich!


----------



## Ørret (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Schleswig Holstein hat auch mal wieder auf der Homepage zum Thema aktualisiert....die sind ja echt fix#q#q#q
Nebenbei beklagt man sich noch über die falschen Informationen eines Internetforums  und man solle sich doch besser beim Verband informieren.
Welches Forum meinen die bloß?????

Bis denn...


----------



## Franky (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ich frage mich, welche falschen Informationen gemeint sind. Wer solche Gerüchte verbreitet, sollte Butter bei die Fische geben und aufzeigen, was denn in diesem Forum als Falschmeldung herausgegeben ist.
Für die Herren der Juristerei einmal ein kleiner Hinweis von mir dazu:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berichtigungsanspruch_(Medienrecht)
Und meine Bitte: lest es genau...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

na guck - aufgewacht :-D Haben die auch schon was veröffentlicht - wengleich halt wieder nur verbanditenpeinlich..

Ich empfehle auch den Anglern, die was genauer wissen wollen, sich direkt mit Jens Meyer von der EGOH,welcher die Initiative managed, Dr. Breckling vom DFV, den Käptn`s  Lüdtke und Deutsch (Südwind, Einigkeit) , dem Vize Wichmann von MeckPomm, etc. in Verbindung setzen, welche wie alle (ausser einem gewissen SH-GF) meine Sichtweise und Veröffentlichungen bestätigen dürften, was diese  Äußerungen von Frau Dr. angeht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich redete also mit Teilnehmern, mehrere bestätigten mir  die folgenden Äußerungen, die so gefallen sein sollen von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
> _"Als Naturschutzverband müssen wir uns auch für die Belange der Natur einsetzen. Als Biologin sehe ich den Nutzen in *Nullnutzungszonen*, denn dadurch ist ein wissenschaftlicher Vergleich möglich."
> 
> "*Ich habe liebe eine Einigung mit dem BMUB als eine offene Diskussion* zu freiwilligen Vereinbarungen mit den Hardlinern von NABU und BUND".
> ...



Auch das stimmt weiterhin:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August
> 
> *Präsident Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt kritisiert DAFV in einer Mail auch an alle Landesverbände​*Sinngemäß zusammen gefasst:
> Warum die Mitgliedsverbände des DAVF nicht im Vorfeld beteiligt wurden?
> ...



Dass der GF vom LSFV-SH auch immer so seine eigene Sicht auf Fakten hat, haben wir ja auch mehrfach schon nachgewiesen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *LSFV-SH:
> Lügen?
> Oder:
> Welche Kompetenz im Hauptamt?*​



Genauso stimmt mein Hinweis darauf, dass die nun von der Initiative ALLE eine öffentliche  Richtigstellung von Frau Dr. fordern (da wären dann noch weitere dabei, wie der Präsi vom besseren SH-Verband, Stockfleth, oder dem LSFV-Kreisvorsitzenden von OH - *wäre ja unnötig, hätte  nur ich alleine das "falsch" verstanden, was Frau Dr. da abgelassen hat*, wie das die SHler versuchen darzustellen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt - Dementi vom DAFV verlangt!​**Der DAFV soll sich klar gegen Angelverbot in den FFH-Gebieten positionieren, verlangt die Initiative zur Verhinderung des Angelverbotes*



Auch dazu gibts ja Dokumente und Mails an ALLE Teilnehmer bei der Initiative (müsste also sogar dem LSFV-SH vorliegen)

Oder anders gesagt:
Wer im LSFV-SH weiter Beiträge zahlt, muss sich nun erst recht nach Honigmangel fragen lassen..

Jeder Verein von denen könnte in anglerfreundlichere Verbände wie den LAV-SH (Union Nord) oder den Anglerverband Niedersachsen eintreten..

Wer weiter den LSFV-SH angesichts der Tatsachen bezahlt, will das so und hats nicht besser verdient..

Hier der Link zum LSFV-SH (damit wenigstens noch ein paar deren Seite lesen):
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/164-neuigkeiten-2016/1132-drohendes-angelverbot-in-der-awz


----------



## Franky (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Wer????????


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

PS.
Nachdem nun klar wurde, dass es mit der Initiative klar und eindeutig GEGEN jedes Angelverbot in den FFH-Gebieten der AWZ geht, und vor allem auch der DAFV und der LSFV-SH diesbezüglich "eingefangen" wurden, ist nun auch der Anglerverband Niedersachsen bei der Initiative mit dabei......


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Ørret schrieb:


> Nebenbei beklagt man sich noch über die falschen Informationen eines Internetforums  und man solle sich doch besser beim Verband informieren.


Diese Sprüche sind doch Standart mittlerweile.
Wenn ihnen gar nichts mehr einfällt zur Kritik, greifen sie halt zum Mittel der Unterstellung und Denunzination.

Soll ein Verband doch mal klar _belegen_, 
dass Fakten oder Zahlen falsch dargestellt werden!

Leider glauben viele LV-Mitglieder nach wie vor den Scheixx,
der ihnen vortrompetet wird.
Das liegt aber in erster Linie daran, dass sie sowieso nichts hinterfragen.
So zieht man sich schön als Vorstand aus jeder Verantwortung, _"die haben doch gesagt..."_.

Gut, dass sich peu a peu ein Generationswechsel in den Vereinsvorständen vollzieht,
schlecht, dass dieser Wandel ewig lang dauert.


----------



## Ørret (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Zumindest wird bei denen aber ganz schön die Hütte brennen, sonst müßten sie sich ja nicht extra über das Forum beklagen#6Obendrein machen sie ja so auch noch indirekt Werbung fürs Forum und manch einer aus SH fängt jetzt erstmal an zu Googeln welches Forum wohl gemeint ist...dann fängt er an zu lesen in diesem Forum und wacht auf#6#6#6ist doch super.
Und das die Niedersachsen jetzt dabei sind kann auch nur gut sein.

Bis denn..


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

@ Ørret:
Recht haste, hab mit da auch einen gegrinst ;-)))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Es ist nicht das erste mal, das man sich über das Forum beklagt und es wird auch nicht das letzte mal sein.

Wenn  5-10% der Mitglieder überhaupt einen Anstieg des Blutdrucks verzeichnen, wäre ich schon überrascht.

Es ist unglaublich, wie phlegmatisch die Bevölkerung heute reagiert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Ørret schrieb:


> Nebenbei beklagt man sich noch über die falschen Informationen eines Internetforums  und man solle sich doch besser beim Verband informieren.



Ja genau. Dort bekommt man mit einigen Monaten verspätung vorgefilterte "Informationen", die einen eigenen Denkprozess vermeiden helfen. Und selbst wenn dann so ein Prozess eintritt, und das Ergebnis (erwartungsgemäß) ein anderes ist als das vom Verband suggerierte, dann ist das auch wurscht, weil der Keks schon lange gegessen ist. 

Ich finde es empörend, wenn die Funktionärsebenen in einigen Verbänden als Auffangbecken gescheiterter Existenzen bezeichnet werden. Auch wenn man ob der jahrelangen Entwicklung jemandem eine solche Meinung nicht sehr übel nehmen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Ja, es ist schon beschämend, was sich so alles traut, im Namen organisierter Angelfischer zu sprechen.

Und dass sich das die organisierten Angelfischer immer noch nicht nur gefallen lassen,  sondern durch Wahl und Finanzierung solche Leute in Haupt- wie Ehrenamt auch noch aktiv stützen und fördern - Honigmangel als  Stichwort?....

Da ist es gut, wenn es nicht nur Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei wie den DAFV oder den LSFV-SH gibt. 

Sondern auch anglerfreundliche Organisationen, welche Angler schätzen und willkommen heissen und fördern, wie die EGOH, Verband der Bäderschiff- und Angelkuttereigner, Tourismus- und Wirtschaftsorganisationen, den DFV, Landkreise, Parteien, Ministerien etc., die, im Gegensatz zum DAFV und zum LSFV-SH, 
*ALLE IMMER KLAR UND EINDEUTIG und UNMISSVERSTÄNDLICH* 
gegen die Angelverbote in den FFH-Gebieten der AWZ/Fehmarnbelt waren.

Und die NICHT unabgesprochen zu zweit nach Berlin ins BMU tingelten, ohne dass die anderen davon wussten, wie Frau Dr. und der SH-GF.

Und dann danach auf einmal von Politikern und Behörden verbreitet wurde - ob "aus Versehen" oder missverständlich oder mit Absicht - dass der DAFV dem jetzigen Entwurf zustimmen würde (siehe auch Pressemeldungen Hagedorn etc.) ...

Daher auch meine Empfehlung, wenn das jemand nicht glauben sollte, bei Teilnehmern der Sitzung(en) der Initiative nachzufragen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle auch den Anglern, die was genauer wissen wollen, sich direkt mit Jens Meyer von der EGOH,welcher die Initiative managed, Dr. Breckling vom DFV, den Käptn`s  Lüdtke und Deutsch (Südwind, Einigkeit) , dem Vize Wichmann von MeckPomm, etc. in Verbindung setzen, welche wie alle (ausser einem gewissen SH-GF) meine Sichtweise und Veröffentlichungen bestätigen dürften, was diese  Äußerungen von Frau Dr. angeht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Mit Erscheinen der neuen AFZ-Fischwaid (http://www.dafv.de/files/Fischwaid/afz_-_2016-2-www.pdf) und des darin enthaltenen Artikels zu den Angelverboten in den FFH-Gebieten/Fehmarnbelt etc., sah ich mich genötigt, um meinen Blutdruck unter Kontrolle und Magengeschwürde weg zu halten, folgende Mail an alle Landesverbände (ausser LSFV-SH) zu schicken:


> Den Artikel zu den Angelverboten FFH-Gebiete in der neuen AFZ-Fischwaid lesen – unglaublich!!
> 
> Lügenpresse bekommt eine neue Bedeutung!!
> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan lässt verlautbaren, sie hätte mit den neuen Entwürfen das Angelverbot abgeschafft – bis auf zu klärende Kleinigkeiten..
> ...



Anschliessend noch diese Texte mit in der Mail:
Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt - Dementi vom DAFV verlangt!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4550879#post4550879

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317978


----------



## Jose (3. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

wir sollten auf noch mehr vorbereitet sein

:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Diese Verlogenheit mach micht (fast) sprachlos. 

In der neuen Verordnung stehen immer noch die pauschalen Angelverbote drin (wenn auch auf kleinerer Fläche), die Initiative inkl. der LV MeckPomm, SH etc. verlangt eine Klarstellung von Frau Dr., sie hat vor Zeugen behauptet, eine Einigung mit dem BMU wär ihr lieber als mit NABU etc. zu kämpfen..

Und nun schreibt Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentendarstellerin im DAFV also in ihrem Verbandslügenblättchen Fischwaid, sie hätte es mit ihrem Adlatus Vollborn  (Foto ist ja angefügt, in Berlin mit Vollborn im BMU) geschafft, die pauschalen Angelverbote abzuschaffen. 

NOCH IST GAR NIX GESCHAFFT!!

LÜGE!!!!

Die sind noch am kämpfen!!!! (von der Initiative, nicht DAFV!)

Selbst ihr Adlatus Vollborn verlangt ja jetzt von ihr eine Klarstellung!!!

ab hier zensiert............................


----------



## Ørret (3. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Da wird nie eine Klarstellung kommen!
 Ganz egal wie diese Geschichte ausgehen wird, Frau Doktor wird das Ergebnis als Erfolg verkaufen...als ihren Erfolg!
Und ne ganze Menge an Anglern/Vereinen/Verbänden usw. werden ihr das abnehmen... traurig ,aber wahr.#q#q#q

Trotzdem,dranbleiben Thomas:m:m:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Klar bleibt ich dran, was denkst Du denn?

Ich denke schon an ein kleines Reportagevideo zum Thema mit O-Tönen Beteiligter nach..


----------



## großdorsch 1 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit diese Xxxxx und ihre Wasserträger abzusägen!!!  
Ist ja echt nicht mehr aus zu halten was die ständig für Lügen von sich geben....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

Wenn die Vereine der Landesverbände, die immer noch den DAFV stützen, ihre Vorstände absägen, die ja ihre LV-Vorstände wählen, die wiederum das DAFV-Präsidium wählen -  oder eben wie die Landesverbände aus Niedersachsen, Sachsen, Rheinland-Pfalz etc. aus dem DAFV austreten, dann kann sich was ändern......

Wer aber in Vereinen sitzt, deren LV den DAFV weiterhin stützen und nix unternimmt, weiter die gleichen Leute im Verein wählt, welche wieder die gleichen Leute in die LV-Vorstände wählen und das alles noch mit seiner Beitragskohle bezahlt, der hats halt nicht besser verdient...

Und der soll froh sein, dass sich die Initiative mit Organisationen wie der EGOH, den Touristikern, Gemeinden, Parteien, Ministern, Landrat etc. der Interessen der Angler (keine weiteren Verbote) annimmt, da die scheinbar eher sehen, wie wertvoll die Angler sind  - jedenfalls das eher sieht als die von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlten Verbände, die immer noch diesen anglerfeindlichen DAFV stützen...

Reaktionen auf diese Veröffentlichung seitens des DAFV sind auf Seiten derjenigen von der Initiative und den Landesverbänden, mit denen ich bis dato Kontakt hatte deswegen heute morgen, alle gleich...

Blankes Unverständnis und Entsetzen...

Es setzt sich immer mehr die Erkenntnis durch, dass vom DAFV und den Mitreisenden (Spahn, Vollborn, immer dran erinnern: OHNE Absprache oder Information der Initiative und auch der da angeschlossenen LV) die Angler quasi verraten wurden, indem man Entgegenkommen signalisierte für eingeschränkte Angelverbote, was ja auch durch Äußerungen und Veröffentlichungen z. B. von Staatssekretär Flasbarth und SPD-Abgeordneter Hagedorn klar wurde, weil man lieber Absprachen habe statt gegen NABU und BUND etc. kämpfen zu müssen.

In meinen Augen auch, weil man hier zeigen wollte, dass man handlungsfähig sei und etwas erreichen könne...

Die neuen Verordnungsentwürfe kann jeder nachlesen - nach wie vor Angelverbote, nur auf kleinerer Fläche....

Was darüber hinaus zwischen mir und oben Genannten aus Initiative noch gesprochen wurde, bzw. bez. DAFV und dessen Haupt- und Ehrenamt sowie den Mitreisenden vorgeschlagen, das kann ich (leider) nicht veröffentlichen, da dies nicht mehr in Deutschland durch Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt wäre....


----------



## Wizard2 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

und noch immer keine Stellungnahme von Frau Dr. , Herrn Vollborn?;+#d


----------



## -MW- (4. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Unverschämtheit & Unfassbar dieses Unvermögen!!!....alle inkompetent "da oben" und noch vom Gesetzgeber geschützt diese Vollpfosten,   traurig das sich da nicht mehr Vereine lossagen...#q

 Danke Thomas für die Berichterstattung#6  ich würde da auf kurz oder lang nen Herzklabuster kriegen

 Wenn diese Frau Dr..... von der FDP nur auch ihren Titel erschummelt hätte, würde man sie leichter los werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



-MW- schrieb:


> ich würde da auf kurz oder lang nen Herzklabuster kriegen


In jahrelanger Übung mit unfähigen und anglerfeindlichen Verbänden gestählt......................


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Überrascht ? Och...Nein, eigentlich nicht.

In allerbester VDSF-Manier wird die scheibchenweise Exekution der Angelfischerei in Deutschland vorangetrieben und als Erfolg verkauft.
Eine echte deutsche Erfolgsstory. Nicht nur geduldet, sondern auch gefördert und finanziert von immer noch einer knappen halben Million Deutscher Angler.

Man darf hier begründet von einem Xxxxxxxxx (im Wortsinn) reden. Vermutlich nicht nur einer der längsten, sondern im zu erwartenden Endergebnis auch einer der gründlichsten.


----------



## kati48268 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die ganze Aktion,
Initiative ignorieren & sabotieren, nicht informieren und anschließend noch Murks mit falscher Darstellung als Erfolg darzustellen, entspricht tatsächlich


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...allerbester VDSF-Manier


Ein einziges Mal wird Happach-Kasan in 3 Jahren nach außen aktiv und die Sache geht so was von in die Hose; sie wird aber dafür sorgen, dass die Legende "Angelverbote verhindert" ihr voll und erfolgreich zugeschrieben wird, vollkommen egal was da noch passiert.
Ein ganz böses Déjàvu!


----------



## raubangler (5. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

http://service.mvnet.de/_php/download.php?datei_id=152522

Die unterscheiden hier zwischen Freizeitfischer und Freizeitangler.
Freizeitfischer dürfen auch Langleinen einsetzen.

???

Wer ist denn nun von dem Verbot betroffen?


----------



## Laichzeit (5. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Hier war ab und an von der Beseitigung der Geisternetze durch Unterwasser-Eggen die Rede, hier gibt es ein Video dazu.
http://www.mdr.de/exakt/video-37466_zc-5a617df0_zs-8e2102dc.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



raubangler schrieb:


> http://service.mvnet.de/_php/download.php?datei_id=152522
> 
> Die unterscheiden hier zwischen Freizeitfischer und Freizeitangler.
> Freizeitfischer dürfen auch Langleinen einsetzen.
> ...


Dass unter Freizeitfischer Angler zu verstehen ist, wurde schon zu Anfang des Threads abgeklärt..


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Überrascht ? Och...Nein, eigentlich nicht.
> 
> In allerbester VDSF-Manier wird die scheibchenweise Exekution der Angelfischerei in Deutschland vorangetrieben und als Erfolg verkauft.
> Eine echte deutsche Erfolgsstory. Nicht nur geduldet, sondern auch gefördert und finanziert von immer noch einer knappen halben Million Deutscher Angler.
> ...



Nun ja,

Thomas hat ein Wort meines Beitrages ge-ixt, weil es von einfachen Gemütern vielleicht falsch verstanden werden könnte. Da hat er Recht. Nur die Ergänzung "im Wortsinn" reicht da vielleicht nicht.

Gemeint war, das "vollständige verbrennen", was die wörtliche Übersetzung ist und welches als Wortschöpfung schon lange vor dem Nationalsozialismus (etwa 2500 Jahre) sprachgebräuchlich ist. Und es bezieht sich hier selbstverständlich nicht auf Menschen, sondern auf das sinngemäße verbrennen einer Leidenschaft, eines uralten, angestammten Rechtes und der sanften Nutzung natürlicher Ressourcen.

Ich fand und finde dieses Wort sehr angemessen, weil die Aktionen des VDSF und des heutigen DAFV sowohl von (unnötigen) Opfern geprägt sind, als wie sie im Endergebnis für unser Hobby verbrannte Erde hinterlassen, was mit der Ausrottung der Angelfischerei in Deutschland gleichzusetzen ist.

Die Historie lehrt uns über tausende Jahre, dass es immer eine Minderheit ist, die eine wehrlose oder wehrunwillige Mehrheit zu Gunsten eigener Vorteile eliminieren will. 
Da absurde bezogen auf die Angelfischerei ist jedoch, dass die hier zündelnde Minderheit eben keine Vorteile ziehen kann, sondern zum Schluss ebenso mit leeren Händen dasteht wie diejeingen, die sie sprichwörtlich ans Messer liefern.

Mag sein, dass es den Anführern egal ist, da die meisten sowieso nie oder kaum der Angelfischerei fröhnen. Mag sein, dass es für diese nur eine von vielen Spielwiesen ist, auf denen sie Ihrer Selbstdarstellung fröhnen können.

Deren Clacueuren sei gesagt, dass man mit Benzin kein Feuer löschen kann.


----------



## raubangler (6. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Da absurde bezogen auf die Angelfischerei ist jedoch, dass die hier zündelnde Minderheit eben keine Vorteile ziehen kann, sondern zum Schluss ebenso mit leeren Händen dasteht wie diejeingen, die sie sprichwörtlich ans Messer liefern.
> ...



Das trifft auch auf unsere Trollingfreunde zu, die so bereitwillig bei der Thünen-Studie mitgemacht haben.
Diese Studie ist die Grundlage aller Anglerverfolgungen im Seebereich.
Und da die Ergebnisse so super anglerfeindlich ausgefallen sind, wird es niemals eine zweite Studie geben.

In diesem Kontext finde ich den Ansatz vom Nabu auch nicht so verkehrt, die Trollingfreunde besonders hervorzuheben und zum Abschuss freizugeben.
Vielleicht lassen sich dadurch die kompletten Verbote noch verhindern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



raubangler schrieb:


> Das trifft auch auf unsere Trollingfreunde zu, die so bereitwillig bei der Thünen-Studie mitgemacht haben.
> Diese Studie ist die Grundlage aller Anglerverfolgungen im Seebereich.
> Und da die Ergebnisse so super anglerfeindlich ausgefallen sind, wird es niemals eine zweite Studie geben.
> 
> ...



Du hast nichts verstanden, sonst würdest du nicht wieder anfangen, die Summe der Angler aufzuspalten.

Mit Aufspalten geht immer einher, das die Kräfte nicht mehr gebündelt sind, sondern jeder für sich und damit fast wirkungslos rumfuhrwerkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Zumal das faktisch alles nicht stimmt, da der NABU da zuerst mal nix zu melden hat (nicht mehr als andere Verbände) und das BMUB/BfN eben auf allgemeine Angelverbote setzt bis jetzt, nur auf verminderter Fläche (wenngleich s z. B. gerade im Fehmarnbelt genau die Fläche trifft, wo hauptsächlich die Angelkutter unterwegs sind)..


----------



## raubangler (7. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Testudo schrieb:


> Du hast nichts verstanden, sonst würdest du nicht wieder anfangen, die Summe der Angler aufzuspalten.
> 
> Mit Aufspalten geht immer einher, das die Kräfte nicht mehr gebündelt sind, sondern jeder für sich und damit fast wirkungslos rumfuhrwerkt.



Unsere Trollingfreunde, die damals an der Studie mitgearbeitet hatten, sind die URSACHE für unsere Probleme.

Und das nicht nur in Deutschland, sondern europa- und weltweit.
Überall, wo es um die Reglementierung von Anglern im Seebereich geht, wird diese Studie angeführt.
Soviel Schaden kann Frau Dr., trotz grösster Anstrengungen, nicht anrichten.

Und wenn nun selbst der NABU vorgibt, dass deren eigentliches Ziel die Trollingfreunde sind, dann sollte man das dankbar aufgreifen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Die Ursache sind durchgeknallte Schützer, nicht Angler...


----------



## Wizard2 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



raubangler schrieb:


> Unsere Trollingfreunde, die damals an der Studie mitgearbeitet hatten, sind die URSACHE für unsere Probleme.
> 
> Und das nicht nur in Deutschland, sondern europa- und weltweit.
> Überall, wo es um die Reglementierung von Anglern im Seebereich geht, wird diese Studie angeführt.
> ...



...dankbar aufgreifen? Schlimm genug wenn der nabu sich schon Sparten rauspickt um sie zum Sündenbock zu machen. Damit wollen die die anglerschaft Spalten und noch mehr Spaltung können wir nicht gebrauchen. 
Die Studie hat wenn eh nur in Deutschland Auswirkungen, die Niederländer und Dänen lassen sich sicher nicht so einfach aussperren. 
Da haben wir mal ne starke Lobby pro angeln(ich rede nicht vom DAFV oder LV-SH) und dann sollen wir uns ins eigene Bein schießen?  Niemals!!! Warum weg ducken und Kameraden ans Messer liefern wenn man diesmal gute Chancen hat was zu bewirken. Das größte Problem ist momentan wohl leider Kasan/Vollborn mit ihrem allein Gang.  hätte sie mal lieber weiterhin nichts gemacht.


----------



## raubangler (7. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

@Wizard2
Auswirkungen nur in D?
Such mal nach _cod recreational fisheries baltic sea -site:.de_
Damit kommen dann die englischen Seiten.
Die anderen Sprachen kannst Du selbst suchen.....

Und zu "Kameraden ans Messer liefern"....
Ja, das haben die Trollingfreunde mit uns gemacht.
Die Diskussion von damals findest Du noch hier im Forum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Bei der Umfrage gehts rein um Dorsche (dazu gibts auch nen eigenen Thread) - hier gehts um allgemeines Angelverbot auf alle Fischarten. 

Ist also schon von daher falsch, das zu verquicken (werd ich ab hier im Thread auch stumpf löschen)...

Hab ich auch schon x-mal geschrieben...

Wurde auch schon  gegenüber der Politik klar gemacht, dass diese Verquickung nicht geht, ebenso ist das Institut sauer, dass hier seine Forschung missbraucht wird und wird dies gegenüber BMUB /BfN und Politik in den nächsten Wochen klar machen (gibt ein Treffen diesbezüglich in de nächsten 1 oder 2 Wochen, sogar Frau Dr. wird da neben den guten Leuten der Initiative wieder dabei sein, Vollborn nicht, vom LSFV.SH kommt Bohn nach meinen Infos..) 

Hier bei dem Thema ists ne reine Sache der Deutschen Regierung mit dem Angelverbot.
Beim Dorschmanagement ist ne Sache der EU..


----------



## Meefo 46 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Moin .

Meines wissens geht es um eine auflage der EU die mal wieder verpennt wurde und nun herscht operative Hektik,könnte ja eine Strafe geben.


Gruss Jochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

haben wir doch x-mal durchgekaut:
Ja, es geht um die alte Geschichte, dass die Verordnungen zu den Schutzgebieten, gefordert von der EU, fehlen, weil die BRD das verpennt hat.

Diese Umsetzung (Verordnung schreiben) ist aber *ALLEINE Sache der BRD*...

Es gibt keinerlei Vorschrift, dass Angeln verboten werden soll oder muss seitens der EU..

Das ist *ALLEINE Sache der BRD* mit dieser bescheuerten Angelverbotsidee.


----------



## raubangler (7. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Wurde auch schon  gegenüber der Politik klar gemacht, dass diese Verquickung nicht geht, ebenso ist das Institut sauer, dass hier seine Forschung missbraucht wird und wird dies gegenüber BMUB /BfN und Politik in den nächsten Wochen klar machen (gibt ein Treffen diesbezüglich in de nächsten 1 oder 2 Wochen, sogar Frau Dr. wird da neben den guten Leuten der Initiative wieder dabei sein, Vollborn nicht, vom LSFV.SH kommt Bohn nach meinen Infos..)
> ....



Also sieht das Institut seine eigene Studie als (eine) Ursache für das kommende Angelverbot....
Und planen die auch ein offizielles Statement zu diesem Missbrauch oder wird das nur Gejammer hinter verschlossenen Türen?
Weisst Du mehr?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Nein  das Institut sieht es als Ursache für das kommende Baglimit, wozu es ein eigenes Thema gibt


----------



## kati48268 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Hat Frau Dr. immer noch nicht auf die Forderung der Initiative, sich zu ihrem Alleingang zu erklären, reagiert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

noch nix gehört


----------



## kati48268 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Sie scheint ja aus dem Urlaub zurück zu sein, bzw. findet die Zeit aus dem Urlaub heraus auch emails zu verschicken  da sollte doch erst recht das Interesse da sein, sich kurz bei ihren Verbündeten" zu melden um ein "kleines "Mißverständnis" auszuräumen.


----------



## Jan1982 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Hallo zusammrn, vielleicht hab ich es überlesen, aber gibt es irgendwo einen Link zu diesem neuen Entwurf mit Pauschalverbot auf kleineren Flächen - dem vom Verband gefeierten Kompromiss? Und mehr Details zu der geplanten Einbeziehung der Angler in die Dorschquote? Habe lediglich von einer möglichen Anhebung des Mindestmaßes auf 40 cm gelesen. An sich denkbar, da frag ich mich dann aber warum die Berufsfischer weiterhin 35cm Fische fangen dürfen... Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Da dies nur ein Entwurf ist, gibts den (meines Wissens) noch nicht öffentlich, auch wenn wir den vorliegen haben.

Die Pressemeldungen dazu sind aber eindeutig:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318383

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4544018#post4544018
ebenso das hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317978

Offtopic:
Dorschmanagement wird hier diskutiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733

Fischer haben Anlandepflicht, daher müssen die auch Kleindorsch anlanden, der auf Quote zählt, weil die Fische eh verrecken im Netz.

Angler können kleinere Dorsche zurücksetzen mit einer guten Überlebenschance, daher macht hier ein größeres Maß Sinn..
Offftopic aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Minister Backhaus zu Dorschmanagement und Angelverboten:
http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...uer-nachhaltige-Dorschquote_article22807.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

zur aktuellen Situation, zusammengefasst als kurzes Video:
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerboard/videos/1263916880317532/


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Das Treffen von der anglerfeindlichen Ministerin Hendricks (SPD, welche die Angelverbote AWZ/FFH einführen will) mit DFV - Präsident Ortel am Montag wurde von Frau Hendricks relativ kurzfristig (diese Woche) abgesagt.
Aus Termingründen, wie man so hört.

Sie würde neuen Termin anbieten...

Komisch - wo doch alles so dringend war....

Vom DAFV hört man weiterhin zum Thema eh nichts (substantielles)...

Hoffen wir, dass die fähigeren Organisationen (Initiative/EGOH, DFV) weiter im Sinne der Angler dran bleiben....:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321268


----------



## Wander-HH (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Sie würde neuen Termin anbieten...
> ...http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321268


Vor oder nach der Einführung? |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

gute Frage...

Aber der DFV ist immerhin dran, während man vom DAFV nach dem Besuch mit Vollborn in Berlin ja eh nix mehr hörte (ihr erinnert euch an die Meldung beim DAFV, dass das Verbot "weg wäre", nur weils jetzt auf geringerer Fläche geplant wird (siehe: http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/aktuell...s]=143&cHash=0c0957ce1c041d321783487b70f4bb7f) ?)....

Es ist ein Elend, dass die Angler und das Angeln hier von den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei so in die Pfanne gehauen werden - Genauso, wie die schon beim Dorschmanagement versagt haben mit ihren im vorauseilenden Gehorsam ohne Not gemachten Angebote an Habeck und Rodust..

Wer solche Verbände hat wie den DAFV und den LSFV-SH und den LFV MeckPomm, der braucht keine NABU, BUND und PETA mehr, um das Angeln zu begraben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (ihr erinnert euch an die Meldung beim DAFV, dass das Verbot "weg wäre", nur weils jetzt auf geringerer Fläche geplant wird (siehe: http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/aktuell...s]=143&cHash=0c0957ce1c041d321783487b70f4bb7f) ?)....


Ist aus Fischwaid 2/2016, Seite 6:
http://www.dafv.de/files/Fischwaid/afz_-_2016-2-www.pdf

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber .....

Weitere Infos:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317978

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319547

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319504


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Auch wieder interessant, Termin 22. März:
_*
European Parliament
2014 - 2019
Committee on Fisheries
PUBLIC HEARING

MANAGEMENT OF FISHING ACTIVITIES IN NATURA 2000 AREAS*
15.00 Opening by Mr Alain CADEC, Chair of the Committee on Fisheries

15.05 Introduction by Ms  Elisa  ROLLER, European  Commission, DG MARE, Head  of Unit D3
15.15 Dr. Torsten Schulze, Thünen Institute of Sea fisheries (Hamburg, Germany)
15.30 Ms Susana Sainz-Trápaga, Ministry of Agriculture, Livestock, Fisheries and Food
of Catalonia (Barcelona, Spain)
15.45 Mr Fred Bloot, President of the European Anglers Alliance (Brussels, Belgium)
16.00 Mr Armand  Quentel,  Chair  of  the  Environment  Commission  of  the  Brittany
Fisheries Regional Committee (CRPMEM, France)
16.15 Questions and Answers_

Wieder Thünen mit dabei und die EAA (Anglerkontrolle per APP), wer natürlich wieder mal fehlt, ist der DAFV, der ja angeblich diese Anglerkontrolle per App nicht will...

Warum die dann - trotzdem EU zu Aufgabenbereich gehört - bei so wichtigen Dingen nicht mal dabei sind und wie sich das auswirken wird, kann man sich als leid- und DAFV-geprüfter Angler in D leicht vorstellen...

Gutes wird dabei für Angler nicht rauskommen - jemand dagegen wetten?


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Warum die dann - trotzdem EU zu Aufgabenbereich gehört - bei so wichtigen Dingen nicht mal dabei sind
> 
> ...


Wo waren sie denn jemals dabei?
Und dann noch im Sinne von 'Einschränkungen verhindern'?
|rolleyes


----------



## Ossipeter (16. März 2017)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wieder interessant, Termin 22. März:
> _*
> European Parliament
> 2014 - 2019
> ...



Da kann ich mein Geld gleich ins Klo spülen|supergri


----------



## Gardenfly (16. März 2017)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

15:45 -16:00 das müsste unsere Hoffnung sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

Falsch gedacht, keine Hoffnung - auch nur Verbandler, der nix peilt, das sind die hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323764

Da sitzen nur Anglerfeinde....

Und:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324289


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

*Aus der politischen Gerüchteküche!!*
Wir haben in der AB-Redaktion ja inzwischen ein ganz gutes Netzwerk nicht nur in die diverse Verbände, sondern auch in die Politik, Ministerien und Behörden aufgebaut.

Aus politischen Quellen hört man, dass sich bez. des Angelverbotes etwas zu rühren scheint.

Es scheint nun am Ende alles dran zu hängen, wie sich der DAFV positioniert. Ich hoffe nur, dass es da genügend fähige Leute gibt, die den inkompetenten DAFVler da helfen, vernünftig und richtig zu formulieren.

Wie man hört wird gerade von politischer Seite viel Druck gemacht auch auf den DAFV.

BMUB will Verbote, BMEL nicht. 

Während bisher die Verlautbarungen seitens des DAFV und seiner Präsidentin eher immer darauf schliessen liessen (und auch von Politik und Behörden, Staatsekretären etc.) so verstanden wurden, dass der DAFV nur keine pauschalen Angelverbote wolle, aber akzeptieren würde, wenn diese räumlich und zeitlich begrenzt wären und daher der letzte Verordnungsentwurf akzeptiert würde, scheint ein Wandel einzutreten...

Es soll angeblich eine Klarstellung seitens des DAFV gegenüber BMUB und BMEL erfolgen...

Wenn der DAFV gegen die Verbote ist, will BMEL hart bleiben und BMUB dann die Verbote nicht bringen, wird getuschelt, wenn der DAFV zustimmt, will BMEL dann auch Verbote zulassen..


Ich bin da noch misstrauisch, hoffe aber, wenn es so wäre, dass der DAFV diesen Elfmeter dann zu Gunsten der Angler auch verwandelt!
Und klar  Angelverbote jeder Art ablehnt, für die es keine objektiv wissenschaftliche Grundlage gibt, keine eindeutige zeitliche Begrenzung, keine genaue Definition der Ziele und kein unabhängiges Monitoring zum erreichen der Ziele sowie Kostenübernahme für alle Maßnahmen und Einbussen seitens der Verbotsgeber, die durch solche Verbote entstehen.

Ich versuche mehr rauszubekommen und werde berichten, sobald wir mehr wissen bzw. das gesichert haben.

Sicher ist aber:
Es kommt endlich wohl sowohl in der Politik wie im DAFV Bewegung in die Sache, seit die Anglerdemo gegen diese Angelverbote angekündigt und am Laufen ist!


----------



## iXware (8. April 2017)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

jetzt wäre es nicht schlecht wenn die Parteikollegen der Frau Dr. mal Parteiintern Druck auf sie ausüben würden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

naja, die waren bisher nicht in der Lage (trotz richtig anglerfreundlicher Politiker in den Ländern wie z. B. Hocker oder Bullinger) bei der Dame auch nur ansatzweise was zu erreichen (beratungsresistent hört man immer wieder). 

Und im Bund (geht hier ja um Bundespolitik) hat die FDP nix zu melden.

Meine Hoffnung geht dahin, dass von BMEL und der dortigen Fraktion schon klare Ansagen kommen und sie was tun muss, um wieder gewählt zu werden als DAFV-Präsine..

Also nicht auf ihre Einsicht bauend (hielte ich persönlich für sinnlos) sondern auf zu nutzende äußere Umstände..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Spät, aber immerhin, wacht nun auch der direkt betroffene Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein auf und merkt, dass da an deren Küste was passiert.
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/171-neuigkeiten-2017/1182-awz-schutzzonen

Immerhin deutlicher als deren Ehrenmitglied, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV; Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan.

Warum hier dennoch weder vom DAFV noch von den betroffenen Landes- und Spezialverbänden ein einheitliches Vorgehen hinbekommen wurde (Beispiel Baglimit, von Kutterquote (DMV) über den bescheuerten M-V-Plan (45-0-10) bis hin zum LSFV-SH GF Bohn, der gleich was zur Hilfe für Berufsfischer freiwillig auf die Frage Habecks angeboten hatte, sowie Frau Dr. immer noch faktisch falsche Aussage, Angler würden so viel Dorsch wie Fischer fangen, reicht hier der inkompetente Verbandswirrwarr).

Und auch bei den Angelverboten in den AWZ treibt unabgesprochen bei diesen betroffenen Dilettantenverbänden jeder, was er gerade will, wie man nun sieht, statt gemeinsam an einem Strang für Angler und das Angeln zu ziehen. 

Ob man da angesichts dieser Fakten bei dieser Meldung der Honigmangler aus S-H dann lachen oder weinen soll, soll und muss jeder für sich entscheiden..


----------



## Ørret (19. April 2017)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Es ist wirklich unglaublich... unglaublich lächerlich!!! Da fehlen einem manchmal echt die Worte bei dem was da so abgeht bei den Verbänden! #q#q#q

Da herrscht nicht nur Honigmangel, sondern das bischen an Resthonig ist in SH auch noch mit Glyphosat verseucht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

das ist schon echt bitter, was in diesen Verbänden so abgeht....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. April 2017)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin da noch misstrauisch, hoffe aber, wenn es so wäre, dass der DAFV diesen Elfmeter dann zu Gunsten der Angler auch verwandelt!



Dazu müßten die erstmal per Kompass orten, auf welcher Seite des Feldes sich das dafür vorgesehene Tor befindet. |rolleyes
Achja...und irgendjemand sollte denen vorher unmissverständlich erklären, warum sich die Kompassnadel auf *Norden* einpendelt.

Und selbst dann treffen die nichtmal die Latte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten*

Es geht weiter:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Liebe  Mitstreiter, liebe Unterstützer, wir haben bereits gestern unser neues  Motto veröffentlicht: *
> 
> ANGLERDEMO 2.0- jetzt erst recht!  *
> 
> ...


----------

